# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  تجمع المتاخرات عن الزواج

## gmare

السلام عليكم 

شحالكن بنات 
اليوم حبيت اسوي هالتجمع عشاان نأزر بعضناااا 
ونساعد بعض لتخلص من الحاسيس والمشاعر السلبيه والحساس بنقص كون إنا متخرات عن الزواج 
هالتجمع مفتووح للكل لي تبا تفضفض حيااها ولي الآفكار السلبيه مسيطره عليها حيااها

بننصح بعض وبنفيد بعض وبندعي لبعض 

آتمنا نستفيد من هالتجمع  :34: 



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## jory flower

الله يكتب لنا النصيب جميع ياااارب 
العمر مضى واحنا على حالنا

----------


## طيف الغربة

يارب يرزقكم اخواتي بالزوج الصالح من تقر عينكم به 

ثلاثة اشياء تذكروها دوماً يالغاليات 

ربما هالتأخر فيه الخير لكم وانتن لا تعلمن 

اكثرو من الاستغفار وقيام الثلث الاخير من الليل 

ولا تنسو الصدقة 

والله كريم فديتكم والله .,

----------


## Mall.08

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي * *
*

*


۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ 
*•.¸.•* بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الْرَّحِيمِ •¸ .*• 
قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ ۞ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ ۞ لَمْ *• 
يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ ۞ وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ *• 
*•.¸.•**• صدق الله العظيم *•.¸.•* *• 
۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ ۩۩ 
*

----------


## فتاه صابره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

اولا جزيتي خيرا ع هالتجمع,,

الزواج هب نهاية الدنيا فديتج..

انا وحده منكن عمري 27 سنه حاليا,,ومره صج اييني شعور واصيح واخيس نفسي دموع بعدين اقوم اضحك ع عمري واقوول ليش مسويه بعمري جي..

الحمدلله نحن ماقاصرنا شي ولكن النصيب والله ما اخر زواجنا الا لحكمه نحن نجهلها,,شوفن نحن عارفين هالشي وفوق هذا متذمرين ونقول ليش نحن ماتزوجنا,,سبحان الله ,,انا ايلس مع عمري وانصح عمري واقول اخر مره ايليس اصيح بس ماكو فايده مره جي ومره جي..مره احس بحزن اقول محد شراتي ومره افرح فرح الارض ماتشيلني,,ومن كثر وناستي ودي اطووف ع النااس كلها ابوسها ههههه..

الحمدلله نحن بنعمه وصحه والزوج بيي بيي بعدين بنقول ايام العزوبيه وينها,,مني وحده مابقول خخخخ.

انزين والشي تراه الي يضيجني انا اسالة الناس ليش وليش؟؟ كاني يالسه بمقطعه الحمدلله عايشه عند اهلي وماشيه امووري..ودرست وخلصت دراااسه واخذت دورات تدريب ومعاهد..بس يرجع لي الحنين اني اكون زوجه وام,,ياسبحاااان الله,,

الله كريم صدقني ونحمد الله ..

منين بتمشي معاي ع هذا الشي..قراءة سورة البقره يوميا,,مع الاستغفار وقيام اليل والصدقه,,ونسوي هالشي تقربا لله وليس للزواج ونحمد الله,,

ربي كريم ومتاكد وااثقه كل الثقه انه بيعطينا الاحسن باذنه ..واذا ع الاهل تراه مارفضو عنا الا الناس الي ماتناسبنا والي الله مب رايدها لنا والله ادرى بمصلحتنا ولو الله كاتب بيصير هالشي والاهل بيوافقون ..

نحن بنعمه وايد عندي كلام بس ان شااااء الله بقوووله مرات قادمه 

احين بروح اتصفح باقي المنتدى عن يفوتني شي ههههههههههههه

----------


## MEMOIR

عمري 30 ... ولعل ف التاخير خير لي... لما اشوف ثمار التاخير والنتايج احمد ربي... وربي اكيد يبيلي الخير ... سبحان ربي العظيم مدبر الامور.... 
الحمد لله بكمل 5 سنين من اشتغلت ... ناجحه جدا ف دوامي.... روحت الحج ... ناضجه ... وسعيده جدا تبارك الله ... ومع مرور الايام بديت احس بقيمة وايد اشياء كنت غافله عنها ... وهذا كله فيه خير وصلاح لي... 
وربي يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه ..

----------


## hanoOOody

مرحبا حبوبة 
تسلمين عالموضوع وان شاء الله يعطي البنات دافع ايجابي ان الوضع لي هن فيه خيره 


انا 33 سنة
ولله الحمد مرتاحه ما اقول لج ما تيني افكار اني ابغي اعرس بس بعد مب مخلية حياتي مرتبطه بهالموضوع
يعني انا عايشه بين هلي معززة مكرمة - اداوم ولله الحمد - ومب قاصرني شي
اني بين هلي والله هالشي مريحني.. وقتي منظم مرات ومرات لا
بس مثلا انا اداوم وارجع البيت اريح ايلس ويا امي وخواتي ... اقرا سورة البقرة يوميا ولله الحمد...الاستغفار الصلاة اقرا صفحتين من القرآن كل يوم ..اقضي مشاويري..اتصفح المنتدى والاقسام الثانيه .
بس مرات تيني حالة احباط ما بجذب وتدمع عيني لكن ( احمد الله ) ويرتاح قلبي
لاني لو انا خليت شي مثل هذا يتحول ل هاجس انا لي بتعب نفسيا وجسديا
والسالفة محتاجه بس يقين وصبر و ثقة بالله 
اذا حسيت ان هذا نقص ..اعدد النعم لي انا فيها واستحي من نفسي
ولو ما كنت اداوم برتب وقتي بعد في النهار لا تيأسون ولا تخلون الشي هذا يخرب حياتكم الحياة حلوة صدقوني بس نحن لي مب عارفين كيف نعيشها مخلين الشيطان يزيد علينا و يتمكن منا ونيلس بس متوسدين اليمنى ومبوزين وان هالشي هو مصدر استمرار الحياة وان هذا الشي هو لي بيخلي حياتي وردية!!
وبعدين هل اذا تميتي انتي زعلانه وضايجه ومستسلمه بيتغير شي عالاقل لو تسعدين نفسج باشيا ثانيه ما يتمر حياتج بس جي والسلام ... ترى بتتغير شخصيتكم لشخصيه منفره !!
بتستوون عصبيات على اقل شي تتحسسون من كل شي و هالشخصيه مب حلوة والكل يتجنبها الوحده لازم تخلي قلبها وسيع و تتفائل

----------


## R A N S H E Z

استغفر الله العظيم 
الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح المحب

عمري 23 و احس اني كبيره .. الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير للجميع

----------


## dxbaii

الله يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح يا رب

----------


## ليندااااا

يارب يرزقكم اخواتي بالزوج الصالح من تقر عينكم به

----------


## gmare

حبيت تفاعلكم وااايد 

نحن عشنا في مجتع يقول ان البنت مالها غير الزواج 

ومن يوم نحن صغار تبرمجنا على هالشي 

ولما كبرنا خلاص وقفنا كل الحيااه على هالزوااج 
وحزنا ليش تاخر هالزوااج 
ولاكن كان في تاخير هالزواج حكمه من رب العالمين 
نحن مانعلمهااا 
يعني آنا آكثر من واحد خطبني وكل واحد ايني اقووول هي هاذا هو فارس الحلام المنتضر ويوم يتم الرفض من بويه تطلع في الرياال بلاااوي اقوول الحمد لله الله فكنيه منه 
صح العمر يمضي بس الله خلقنا ما نساانا ليش نحزن في فحياتنا اشياء حلوه وفكرت الزواج مخليتنها نغفل عن هالاشياء 
آبا كل وحده تدخل توكل امرها لرب العالمين وتقعد يوميا مع نفسها تقنعهاا انها موكله امرهاا لله وتكثر من قوول (( حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل )) كل ما بتحس آنها متضيقه تكررها 
كل ماتحس بالنقص تككرها 

يا بناات الله خلقنا ما نسانا

----------


## فتاه صابره

الحمدلله شو رايكن نخلي جدوول ونمشي عليه...نبي تشجيع وان شاااء الله ننرقض بعدين كلنا نتزوج بس نبي تشجيع

----------


## الفقيرة

الحمدلله هب مستعيلين .. عائشين فبيت اهاليناا معززين مكرمين ..ماا قاصرناا شي .. ويوم الله يطتبلناا نصيب تراااه بيي .. موفقاااات خووواتي فديتكن ..

----------


## معاك احلى

الله يعينا على هذا الحال ويرزقنا من فضله الكريم

----------


## قلب طفله*

"*ــ*اللهم صلى*على*محمد وعلى*آل محمد كماصليت*على*إبراهيم وعلى*آله إبراهيم وبارك*على*محمد وعلى*آل محمد كما باركت*علىإبراهيم وعلى*آله إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد*"

----------


## سيكولوجيست

الله يرزقنا جميعا خيرا مما نظن ونتمنى وهي ارزاق الله وماشاء لحد الان يعطينا 
والحمدلله ونساله يعوض صبرنا خيرا كثيرا أنا الان 32 ولله الحمد مرتاحه

----------


## قارورة العسل

ربي يوفقكم ان شاء الله ويرزقكم الزوج الصالح

----------


## ميمي87

انا عمري 25 و الوحيده العزابيه في العايله  :Smile: 

الحمدلله انا عايشه معززه و مكرمه في بيت هليه .. و خواني و خواتي مب مقصرين فيني ابدا  :Smile: 

و احيانا صح اتضايق واقول متى بعرس .. لان في التجمعات العائليه ما اعرف اتكلم لان كل سوالفهم عن العيال وعن الريل فأحس شكلي غلط بينهم وبعد انا احب العيال و نفسي اكون ام .. فديت عيالي ^___^ هههه

انا تقدمولي كذا واحد .. بس الحمدلله اني ما وافقت لاني ما كنت ناضجه و كنت طايشه .. لكن الحين الحمدلله عقلت و تعملت من الدنيا و الكل يمدح في أخلاقي و تفكيري ^^
و الزواج متى ما الله كاتبنه بيصير انا علييه اني أدعي الله بالزوج الصالح و الذريه الصالحه 

واكبر غلط ان كل تفكيرنا يكون في العرس .. شغلن وقتكن خواتي 

والله يرزقكن الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجلا يا رب العالمين ^^

----------


## #..Lamar..#

اللهم انى اسألك بخوفى من أن أقع بالحرام وبحفظي لجوارحي وأسألك يارب بصالح اعمالى أن ترزقنى زوجا صالحا يعينني في أمور ديني ودنياي فانك على كل شي قدير اللهم اغفر ذنبي واحصنى وطهر قلبي

هذا الدعاء الي ادعي فيه

----------


## دلوعة رشودي

انا عمري 24 و الوحيده العزابيه في العايله  :Smile: 

الحمدلله انا عايشه معززه و مكرمه في بيت اهلي .. و خواني و خواتي مب مقصرين فيني ابدا 
واكمل دراسات عليا واشتغل والحمدلله
وصدق اتضايج مرات اني للحين ماعرست لانه كل ربيعاتي عرسن وانا للحين لا بس احط شي ف بالي اكيد ربي خاش لي الاحسن والافضل  :Smile:  .. وكل شي قسمة ونصيب ..وكل شي في وقته حلو 
الدنيا ماتوقف عند الزواج ..الحياه مستمره 
ما اقول غير الحمد لله 
وربي يرزقني ويرزق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح التقي النقي مخموم القلب عاجلا غير آجل

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الاهو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## قلب طفله*

"*ــ*اللهم صلى*على*محمد وعلى*آل محمد كماصليت*على*إبراهيم وعلى*آله إبراهيم وبارك*على*محمد وعلى*آل محمد كما باركت*علىإبراهيم وعلى*آله إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد*"

----------


## SH.

الله يرزق الجميع الي يتمنونه و الاحسن لهم

----------


## احلامي 2009

رب هب لي زوجا صالحا انك سميع مجيب الدعاء 
يارب فرجها 
يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث 
يارب فرجها وارزق جميع بنات المسلمين الازواج الصالحين 
الله آمين

----------


## فتاه صابره

بالتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وفيج لليميع

----------


## nice world 20

الله يوفقكم جميعا خواتي يارب ولا يحرمكم وينولكم الي ببالكم ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## العصا السحرية

موفقات حبايبي

----------


## فتاه صابره

اميــــــــــــــــن يارب

----------


## perfume881

السلام عليكم خواتي الحبوبات
أنا مثلكم والحمدلله ما أحس اني ناقصني شي من أمور الحياة الا نظرات الناس واستغرابهم ليش ما تزوجت للحين والسبب هي عين حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وما خبرت حد بالعين اللي اكتشفت انها اصابتني بعد تواصلي مع مفسر أحلام اللي فسر لي حلم اني معيونة >< الحمدلله على كل حال
خواتي عيشو حياتكم واهتموا بأنفسكم أكثر وحسسو المتزوجات بالقهرررر خخخخخخخخ

خواتي هذا دعاء حصلته بأحد المنتديات عطته لي وحدة جزاها الله خير 
أبغيكم بس تدعون لي بالمثل

----------


## perfume881

اللهم اني أسألك بأني أشهد أن لا اله الا انت الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد أقض حاجتي وفرج كربتي واجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا فأنت بي بصيرا يا مجيب المضطر اذا دعاك أحلل عقدتي آمن روعتي وفرج كربتي يا إلهي هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا واجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن انك على كل شيء قدير يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين اللهم يا مسخر القوي للضعيف ومسخر الشياطين والجن والريح لنبينا سليمان ومسخر الطير والحديد لنبينا داوود ومسخر النار لنبينا ابراهيم اللهم سخر لي زوجا صالحا يخافك يارب العالمين بحولك وقوتك وعزتك وقدرتك أنت القادر على ذلك وحدك لا شريك لك اللهم يا حنان يا منان ياذا الجلال والاكرام يا بديع السماوات والأرض ياحي يا قيوم اللهم إني أسألك بخوفي من أن أقع بالحرام وبحفظي بجوارحي وأسألك يارب بصالح أعمالي أن ترزقني زوجا صالحا يعينني في أمور ديني ودنياي فأنت على كل شيء قدير اللهم اغفر ذنبي وحصن فرجي وطهر قلبي اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير له في دنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بواري وتأخر زواجي وبطئه وقعودي وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا مما أستحق من الزوج ومما آمل وأن تقنعه وأهله بي وتقنعني وأهلي به اللهم إني أسالك باسمك الاعظم هو أنك اله الذي لا اله الا أنت الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد ان ترزقني الزوج الصالح الذي يعينني على طاعتك ويعينني على تربية الذرية الصالحة اللهم زدني قربا اليك (3 مرات).
اللهم اجعلني من الصابرين اللهم اجعلني من الشاكرين اللهم اجعلني في عيني صغيرا واجعلني في أعين الناس كبيرا اللهم اغفر ذنبي وطهر قلبي وحصن فرجي اللهم سخر لي زوجا صالحا اللهم جمله في نظري وجملني في نظره يا أرحم الراحمين ياذا الجلال والاكرام اللهم آمين يا رب يا حي يا قيوم أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك او انزلته في كتابك أو علمته احدا من خلقك او استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك ان ترزقني زوجا يخافك يا ارحم الراحمين أسألك من خيرك أكثر مما ارجو اللهم وعظمني في قلبه واجعلني ماء عينه ودم قلبه ودفئ حياته وأسعدني ولا تشقيني معه يا ارحم الراحمين اللهم ارزقني بزوج صالح تقي هني عاشقا لله ولرسوله ناجح في حياته اكون قرة عينه وقلبه ويكون قرة عيني وقلبي اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين.
كثرة الاستغفار

----------


## perfume881

اللهم اني أسألك بأني أشهد أن لا اله الا انت الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد أقض حاجتي وفرج كربتي واجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا فأنت بي بصيرا يا مجيب المضطر اذا دعاك أحلل عقدتي آمن روعتي وفرج كربتي يا إلهي هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا واجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن انك على كل شيء قدير يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين اللهم يا مسخر القوي للضعيف ومسخر الشياطين والجن والريح لنبينا سليمان ومسخر الطير والحديد لنبينا داوود ومسخر النار لنبينا ابراهيم اللهم سخر لي زوجا صالحا يخافك يارب العالمين بحولك وقوتك وعزتك وقدرتك أنت القادر على ذلك وحدك لا شريك لك اللهم يا حنان يا منان ياذا الجلال والاكرام يا بديع السماوات والأرض ياحي يا قيوم اللهم إني أسألك بخوفي من أن أقع بالحرام وبحفظي بجوارحي وأسألك يارب بصالح أعمالي أن ترزقني زوجا صالحا يعينني في أمور ديني ودنياي فأنت على كل شيء قدير اللهم اغفر ذنبي وحصن فرجي وطهر قلبي اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير له في دنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بواري وتأخر زواجي وبطئه وقعودي وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا مما أستحق من الزوج ومما آمل وأن تقنعه وأهله بي وتقنعني وأهلي به اللهم إني أسالك باسمك الاعظم هو أنك اله الذي لا اله الا أنت الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد ان ترزقني الزوج الصالح الذي يعينني على طاعتك ويعينني على تربية الذرية الصالحة اللهم زدني قربا اليك (3 مرات).
اللهم اجعلني من الصابرين اللهم اجعلني من الشاكرين اللهم اجعلني في عيني صغيرا واجعلني في أعين الناس كبيرا اللهم اغفر ذنبي وطهر قلبي وحصن فرجي اللهم سخر لي زوجا صالحا اللهم جمله في نظري وجملني في نظره يا أرحم الراحمين ياذا الجلال والاكرام اللهم آمين يا رب يا حي يا قيوم أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك او انزلته في كتابك أو علمته احدا من خلقك او استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك ان ترزقني زوجا يخافك يا ارحم الراحمين أسألك من خيرك أكثر مما ارجو اللهم وعظمني في قلبه واجعلني ماء عينه ودم قلبه ودفئ حياته وأسعدني ولا تشقيني معه يا ارحم الراحمين اللهم ارزقني بزوج صالح تقي هني عاشقا لله ولرسوله ناجح في حياته اكون قرة عينه وقلبه ويكون قرة عيني وقلبي اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين.
كثرة الاستغفار

----------


## Heyam Y

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## Loveless_A

كل وحدة رزقها بييها ^_^
و انا وحدة منكن ^^
الله يكتب لنا الخير ان شاء الله ^_^

----------


## Loveless_A

كل وحدة رزقها بييها ^_^
و انا وحدة منكن ^^
الله يكتب لنا الخير ان شاء الله ^_^

----------


## Done

سجلت عشان هالتجمع ،، والله الحمدالله على كل حال 
والله متأخرة وايد الله يعين وما ادري ليش خطبتي ما اتم ،، احس قلبي مكسور الله يعينا توي طالعه من خطبه ما تمت

----------


## Done

وين بنات التجمع!!

----------


## gmare

مرحبااا 

اشتقتلكم 

بناات شو راايكم نسويلنا برناامج نمشي عليه 

نشغل قلوبنا بطاعت الله 
بدال ما نحرق قلوبنا بموضوع الزوااج 
وندعي الله يرزقنا بلي فيه الخير 

يالله بشوف منو تبا تمشي ويايه في البرنام لي بحطه 
واي وحده تحس تبا تفضفض حياااهااا

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

> مرحبااا 
> 
> اشتقتلكم 
> 
> بناات شو راايكم نسويلنا برناامج نمشي عليه 
> 
> نشغل قلوبنا بطاعت الله 
> بدال ما نحرق قلوبنا بموضوع الزوااج 
> وندعي الله يرزقنا بلي فيه الخير 
> ...


انا اول وحده بنضم ويااج ^^

----------


## gmare

حيااج حبيبتي احين قاعده افكر بالجدول بنبتدي بتدريج وافكر باشياء ترفع معنوياتنااا ولي عندها شي بتفيدنا به تحطه بعد

----------


## Done

انا معاكم ،، اسأل الله ان يعطيني ويعطيكن همه لا تبرد ،،، 
من ضمن الجدول اقترح الاستغفار بشكل ثابت مثلا بعد كل صلاة قبل النوم*

----------


## غـلآ الغـآلي

اللهم انى اسألك بخوفى من أن أقع بالحرام وبحفظي لجوارحي وأسألك يارب بصالح اعمالى أن ترزقنى زوجا صالحا يعينني في أمور ديني ودنياي فانك على كل شي قدير اللهم اغفر ذنبي واحصنى وطهر قلبي .. اللهم أميين


الله يرزقني ويرزقكم يآرب بالأزواج الصالحين الإتقياء الانقياء مخمومين القلب عاجل غير أجله يآررب

----------


## gmare

حبيت احطلكم اول نقطه انا ما بحط كل النقاط مره وحده لانا نبا نبتدي بتدريج 


١ـ سورة البقره 
حطي بنيتج تقرينها بشكل يومي طوول عمرج لانها بركه 
لي ماتروم تقراها مره وحده تقسمها ولي ماتروم تقرها كلها فيوم واحد تقرا كل يوم ١٠ صفحااات 
انا بصراحه احس سورة البقره ترفع معنوياتي تبعد وساوس الشيطان عني احس بتفائل وتتيسر اموري لاتتركونها بناات

----------


## m.1990

عمري 21 سنة صغيره صح؟؟ .. بس احس الي كبري والي اصغر عني تزوجوا وعندهم عيال
مرات اييلي وساس اقول ليش ما انخطبت مادري شو
كنت كله تفكيري للزواج ومره تفكيري كله للوظيفه
بس الحمدلله على كل الحال

انظم معاج فالجدول
والله يرزق كل بنات المسلمين بازواج الصالحين

----------


## gmare

حيااج حبوبه

----------


## Done

الحمدالله بديت وان شالله اختمها

----------


## سعاد جيوس

عمري 40 سنة وما تزوجت بعد قلت زياراتي للأقارب والمعارف والناس عموما حتى اتجنب السؤال .. انتي ما تزوجتي بعد ؟؟ ليش ؟؟ مسكينة ....وهلم جرا 
أرجو دعواتكم بالزوج الصالح والذرية الطيبة

----------


## Done

الله يرزقنا جميعاً 
محد قال شي اتبعتن الجدول نبا نشجع بعض*

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

> حبيت احطلكم اول نقطه انا ما بحط كل النقاط مره وحده لانا نبا نبتدي بتدريج 
> 
> 
> ١ـ سورة البقره 
> حطي بنيتج تقرينها بشكل يومي طوول عمرج لانها بركه 
> لي ماتروم تقراها مره وحده تقسمها ولي ماتروم تقرها كلها فيوم واحد تقرا كل يوم ١٠ صفحااات 
> انا بصراحه احس سورة البقره ترفع معنوياتي تبعد وساوس الشيطان عني احس بتفائل وتتيسر اموري لاتتركونها بناات



انا ويااج في هالشئ 
بعد اضيف نقيم ليل يوميا 
نصلي قيام ليل بالنيه الصافيه وطول ما نحن فينا نفس ونكثر استغفار ^^

----------


## gmare

انا من يومن اقرا سورة البقره ثاني يوم قريتها في مااي نصه شربتها ونصه جبيته على راسي بنات التزمو في الصلااه بذات صلات الفجر وطبعن الستغفاار لاتنسونه

----------


## Done

مرحبا بنات تقبل الله طاعتنا جميعاً ،، اليوم وايد مضايقه من نفسي طوفت صلاة الفجر الله يسامحني ،، اليوم انا قريت سورة الكهف وما قريت سورة البقرة تقريبا كل جمعه اصرا فيها سورة الكهف وبعد احاول اقرا بعض من سرو القرآن لانه انا الحمدالله باديه قي سورة البقرة من اكثر من شهر فاخلي الجمعه لسورة الكهف ولاستذكار باقي سور القرآن الكريم

----------


## gmare

ماشاءالله عليج
وعن صلات الفجر لاتضايقين واايد هاذي غلطه مب مقصوده وان العمال بنيات

----------


## gmare

بنات سويتلي جدول 

الستغفار ١٠٠٠ مره على حسب لي تقدر اقل او آكثر 
الصلاه على النبي ١٠٠
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إلاه إلا الله والله اكبر ١٠٠ مره 
سورةالبقره >>> ولي تحب تقراها في ماي نفسي وتشربه وتصب الباقي على راسها بس مب في الحماام 
والصلاه في وقتهاااا 
والسنن رقعتين بعد الضهر والمغرب والعشى وقبل الفجر 
قياام الليل 
والدعاء

----------


## وافلز

هووب هوووب 
انا وصلت
32 سنة بلا فخر و بلا ريل هههههههههههه
زين خلونا نتعرف عبعض و نزور بعض. او نلتقى برع في اي مول نيلس و نسولف و نضحك 
انا من الشارجة. و اتمنى اكون صداقات والله 
الحياة ملل محد يشوفنا و لا يطل بويهنا. 
يا رب اتفرجها من عندك يا رب و ترزقنا كلنا *

----------


## gmare

حليلي عيل آنا بعدني صغيرونه ههههه عمري ٢٤

----------


## Done

هههه هيه والله يبالنا نغير جو يا وافلز

قماري ٢٤ توج صغيرة ،، ان شالله انا بحاول اطبق البرنامج بس ما بضغط ع عمري لانه اهم شي الاستمراريه والله يوفق يارب

----------


## gmare

ابتدي بتدريج عقب بتتعودين

----------


## وافلز

Done. فوقه. بعزمكن على بابا روتي. فرع ميغا مول. 
يالله عاد تحركن. يمكن اشوف وحدة فيكن و اخطبها حق اخويا. هههههههه
اوه نسيت انه معرس ههههههههه

----------


## Done

هيه ان شالله بالتدريج والله يثبتنا ع طاعته

----------


## gmare

السالفه فيها باباروتي >>>> انا اول وحده يايه 

الحلوه شرفت  :28:

----------


## Done

ياسلام باباروتي يالاه يابنات بنخلي وافلز تحجز البابا روتي كله لنا*

----------


## gmare

الحمد لله ماشيه على الجدول بس بعض الاشياء ماسويتها بسبت الدوره  :24: 
الله يثبتنا على طاعته

----------


## CHIC BOUTIQUE

up up up

----------


## حمرة الخدين

اللهم انى اسألك بخوفى من أن أقع بالحرام وبحفظي لجوارحي وأسألك يارب بصالح اعمالى أن ترزقنى زوجا صالحا يعينني في أمور ديني ودنياي فانك على كل شي قدير اللهم اغفر ذنبي واحصنى وطهر قلبي .. اللهم امين 

عمري 24 ^^ الحمدلله ادرس و مرتاحة في حياتي . بس مشكلتنا نظرت المجتمع و السوال اللي ماله داعي  :10: .. ما عرستي ؟ لييييش  :6: >>  :19: جي بكيفي هههه .... 
و بادية بالجدول معاكم تقريبا .. سورة البقرة يومياا .. الاستغفار الف او الفين مرة .. و الصلاة عالنبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- .. و المحافظةعلى السنن قبل الصلوات وبعدها .. و قيام الليل .. واهم شي تكون النية خالصة لوجهه الله  :31: 

وربي يوفقكم و يرزقني معاكم الزوج الصالح  :34:

----------


## Done

امين وياج ياحمرة الخدين ،، شكلي انا اكبر وحدة فيكن  :24:

----------


## ميرانة

لا فديتج أنا أكبر عنج ،، عمري الحين صك ال 34 ،، و يا كثرهم اللي تقدمولي ، لكن للأسف ما يصير نصيب ، و أحيانًا أوصل للملجة لكن يخترب الموضوع بدون سبب أو لسبب تافه ،،! 

أحس الوحدة منا يوم تتمسك بدينها ما تفكر بمسائل الزواج ، يكون كل همها انها ترضي ربها و تقتنع بنصيبها مهما كان لأنها بتكون على ثقة ان ربها أكيد بيختار لها الأفضل و الأنسب ،، 

دعواتكم خواتي

----------


## ميرانة

و هالمجتمع اللي ما يرحم نظرته دونية للبنت المتأخرة ف الزواج ، يحاسبونها على شي مالها ذنب فيه غير ان هذا نصيبها ، يحاسبونها على اللي الله قدره عليها ..! مجتمع ظالم 

بعد لو يت عالمجتمع بنسويله اكبر طاف ، لكن المشكلة ف الأهل اللي بدل ما يوقفون ويانا يحطمونا بكلامهم الجاسي .. حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل ...

----------


## gmare

بناات ماعليه هذا كله اختباار من رب العالميين والله يباانا نصبر ولنا الجر  :34:

----------


## Done

> و هالمجتمع اللي ما يرحم نظرته دونية للبنت المتأخرة ف الزواج ، يحاسبونها على شي مالها ذنب فيه غير ان هذا نصيبها ، يحاسبونها على اللي الله قدره عليها ..! مجتمع ظالم 
> 
> بعد لو يت عالمجتمع بنسويله اكبر طاف ، لكن المشكلة ف الأهل اللي بدل ما يوقفون ويانا يحطمونا بكلامهم الجاسي .. حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل ...


هيه والله اكثر شي يأثر في النفسيه الاهل

----------


## Done

الحمدالله ع كل حال الله يعوضنا خير دنيا وآخرة يارب

----------


## Done

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك 
خلني اقولكم قصص خطبتي 
اول خطوبه انخطبتها كنتفي ثاني ثانوي وييياي كم استانست كان ولد ربيع ابوي وابويه بروحه يمدحهم بس ابوي رفض والسبب انا اصغيرة وهو يبا جامعي المهم الريال مل من كثر ما يتردد علينا وعرس عقبها ،. الله يوفقه

----------


## gmare

بناات اليوم حاسه بضيييج قلبي مقبووض  :3: 
اختي متوفيه من ٦ شهور وهالشي وااايد ماثر على نفسيتي بذات اني كنت وياها في غرفه وحده مجابلتنها ٢٤ ساعه وحتا بالعمر بيني وبينها سنه ونص الله يرحمها ويغفرلها واايد شتقتلهااا حاسه بالوحده من دونهااا

----------


## resala

السلام عليكم:حبيت أنظم لكن,وأنا بنت عمري 25 سنه,وأن شاء الله أشفى وأتزوج بالرجل المناسب لي في هذه السنه,الله كريم

----------


## Done

> بناات اليوم حاسه بضيييج قلبي مقبووض 
> اختي متوفيه من 6 شهور وهالشي وااايد ماثر على نفسيتي بذات اني كنت وياها في غرفه وحده مجابلتنها 24 ساعه وحتا بالعمر بيني وبينها سنه ونص الله يرحمها ويغفرلها واايد شتقتلهااا حاسه بالوحده من دونهااا



ياقلبي الله يرحمها ويغفر لها يارب ويغمد روحها الجنه ،، ادعيلها ،، الله يصبرج يارب وان شالله تجتمعون في جنات النعيم ،، توضي وصلي ركعتين

----------


## Done

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حياج يا رساله
احين الاغلب عشرينيات..  :17: 
الله يسعدكن

----------


## فتاه صابره

يالله شي طيب وانا ويااااكم لاتنسوون صلااااة القياااااام والاستغفاااار وسووورة البقره ولله الحمد فيها راحه عجيبه

----------


## سامية22

الله الموفق

----------


## gmare

الحمدلله قريت البقره اليوم  :1:

----------


## Done

الحمدالله 
Done :7:

----------


## Done

عقبالنا يارب ناكل كيكة عرسنا

----------


## m.1990

> عقبالنا يارب ناكل كيكة عرسنا


آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## gmare

اخباركم بنات علومكم مالكم حس آنا فكرت اشترك في دورت ناعمه الهاشمي (( اليوم فلتبداء الحيااه )) هي عن طريق النت وايد متحمسه لدوره  :35:  

لاني مليت من نفسي وابا اغير من حياتي وان شاء الله استفيد

----------


## m.1990

شي طيب انا بعد حابة اشترك ... كيف ؟

----------


## Done

مرحبا الحلوين اشحالكن ،، قماري عن شو هي وين ؟؟

----------


## Done

ياالله اليوم كان وقتي مزحووووم وحلو بس الشي اللي مب حلو اني ما قدرت اقرأ سورة البقرة ،،اليوم اختي كانت وعيالها فديتم كم احبهم ،،

----------


## Done

بكمل قصص خطبيتي  :24: 

كانت الخطبه الثانيه بدايت ما اتخرجت م الثانويه ،، كانوا يايينا خطار ،،، والحريم شافوني وخطبوني حق ولدهم بعد فتره لكن ما صار نصيب لانه هلي رفضوا رفض قاطع لانه كان مطلق وعنده بنت ،. ياترى هالشي كان سبب مقنع؟؟ انا طبعاً ما الوم هلي ابداً لانهم اكيد يبون مصلحتي ،، ولا كنت ولا زلت ما اطلع عن شورهم ،،

----------


## Done

السـلام عليكـم ورحمـة الله وبـركـاتـه

هل تريدي أن تكسبي 90 حسنة في ثانية؟

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

إن الله اصطفى من الكلام أربعا : ( 

(سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ) .

فمن قال : ( سبحان الله ) ؛ كتبت له عشرون حسنة ، وحطت عنه عشرون سيئة ،

ومن قال : ( الله أكبر ) ؛ فمثل ذلك ،

ومن قال : ( لا إله إلا الله ) ؛ فمثل ذلك ،

ومن قال : ( الحمد لله رب العالمين ) من قبل نفسه ؛

كتبت له ثلاثون حسنة ، وحطت عنه ثلاثون سيئة ) .

الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري و أبو هريرة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترغيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1554
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح


(( نقلته من الاخت المعدن النفيس في موضوع لها في قسم الفتاه المسلمه)

----------


## LADUREE

لهم ارزقني وقر عيني بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة السليمة البارة المعافاة
اللهم إجعلنى من زوجات 2012 ومن امهات 2013 على خير وبخير

----------


## حمرة الخدين

الســـلآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــااته .. 
شحالكم بناتاات و علومكن ..
Dona ربي يسر امورج ويرزقج اللي احسن منهم .. وعساها خيره ^^

بشرونا ان شاء الله تكونون ماشين عالجدول وتقرون سورة البقرة =)
ولا تنســـون الصدقة و الاستغفــــاار .. و ادعوا بهالدعاء ( ربي اني لما انزلت عليه فقير )

وربي يوفقكم و يسر اموركم .. ويرزقكم الزوج الغني بدينه و اخلاقه وماله عاجلا غير اجل ...

----------


## حمرة الخدين

بغيت اذكركم واذكر نفسي قبلكم ان الزواج مب كل شي في هالدنيا .. ونحن نقدر نستغل هالفترة بتثقيف اعمارنا عن الزواج و فهم الزوج و معاملته منها نستفيد اذا احد سالنا يكون لنا علم ودراية في طريقة التعامل معاه و حل المشكلة بطريقة صحيحة و منها لنا اذا عرسنا باذن الله .. 
و حلو الانسان يكون مثقف في كل شي و في كل المواضيع يعني من كل بستان زهرة .. لانه القراءة وايد تنمي قدرات الشخص و خاصة كتب التطوير النفسي حتى الروايات على الاقل بتطلعج من جو الملل .. خاصة اذا خصصتي ساعة للقراءة في اليوم ..
و طبعا ما ننسى نهتم باعمارانا من الناحية الداخلية والروحية بذكر الله و الخارجية بالاهتمام ببشرتنا و بشعرنا و بصحتنا .. واللي حابة تسوي ليزر من الحين تسوي لا تترين لين ما تملجين و تعرسين لانه خلاص ما بتحلصين وقت .. والحين عندج فرصة استغليها احسن استغلال=) 

وربي يوفقكم و يسر اموركم ^^

----------


## gmare

اخيتي الغاليه 

فللننضر كم ذنبن آرتكبنا كم معصيه رتكبنااا 

ألم يأن الأوان أن نتووب ونستغفر عن تلك الذنوب 
فأن الله يفرح لتوبت عبده

----------


## Heyam Y

ربي اني لما انزلت عليه فقير
ربي اني لما انزلت عليه فقير
ربي اني لما انزلت عليه فقير

----------


## Done

هيه الحمدالله بس امس ما قدرت اقراها اليوم الحمدالله خلصت الجزء الاول وبكمل ان شالله ،، الله يوفقنا يارب ،،،

----------


## Done

ربي اني لما انزلت عليه فقير

----------


## فتاه صابره

ربي يووفقنا يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب قريبا بروح العمره ومااملك سوى ان ارفع يدي وادعي لنا بالازواج الصالحين والوظاائف والرزق الوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

اختكم فتاه صابره

----------


## ساحره العين

تروحين وتردين بالسلامه والله يجعل رزقج مثل المطر ويتقبل منكم

----------


## gmare

اسأل الله ان يثبتنا على طاعته ويرزقنا الازواج الصالحين الذين نعف افنسنا بهم

----------


## فتاه صابره

> تروحين وتردين بالسلامه والله يجعل رزقج مثل المطر ويتقبل منكم



امين ياااااااااارب

----------


## gmare

وينكم يالراقدات الحمدلله هذا سابع يوم اقرآ فيه سورة البقره الله يثتني آنتو اخبااركم شو سويتو ما سويتو

----------


## فتاه صابره

استمري اختي..
ولله الحمد نقرأها والله يثبتنا يارب..

----------


## Done

مرحبا بنات اشحالكن ،،،، 
الله يثبتنا ان شالله ،، مستمرين

----------


## فتاه صابره

الحمدلله اطيياب ولله الحمد,,سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## Done

الحمدالله ،،  :7:

----------


## Done

بنات اقروا شو صار امس ،، كنا ساييرين سوق الذهب كنت مرابعه يدوه وكنا نلف من محل لي محل ومن اول ما دخلنا كان واحد ريال تقريبا عمره فووووق ال٣٥ وشكله رزين بس وين ما نسير ورانا يعني جنه يلحقنا من بعيد لبعيد واغلب وقته يرمس ف التلفون ويدوه ما تلاحظ شي .. لي ما جربنا انخلص الا يدوه اطلع تلفونها واتقولي اتصلي ل فلان خليه ايي خلصنا (عاساس انه يينا مع درويلنا وبترد مع ولد اختها عشان تبا اتسير بيتا دايركت) واتصلت ورمسته اتقوله تعال ابويه خلصنا ،، واشوف هذاك الا يايي صوبنا وانا :10:  ههههه

----------


## gmare

ههههههههههههههههههه يضحك الموقف

----------


## Done

هههه هيه شفتي عاد :24:

----------


## Done

ملل اقوى شي اليوم ،،، 
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Done

وين اللي بتعزمنا فبابا روتي وقته احين اليوم الخميس :7: 
وافلز وينج خخخخخخخ

----------


## Done

وين وردات التجمع؟؟  :12:

----------


## Done

يوم محد هنيه انا بكمل تجارب خطبتي كنت تقريبا في اول العشرين كنا مسويين عزيمه ما اذكر شو بالضبط بس اختي داخله ف السالفه ،، المهم ووماشالله كان رايد حريم حد اعرفه وحد ما اعرفه وولد وحدة م الحريم صغيروني وايد ايي صوبي ماشالله حبوب ولعبت معاه وهو كان سبب انهاسولف واندمج مع امه اللي طلعت من بنات ييرانا الاولين واعجبوا فيني واخطبوني لولدهم بس كان الرفض مني بتأثير من خواتي وبنات الاهل والسبب انه ماكان وسيم ،،، عادي وكبرت السالفه ف راسي والوالدة اتعبت تقنعني بس شو بقول طيش*

----------


## gmare

اخباااااااركم بناات شو علومكم

----------


## gmare

اخباااااااركم بناات شو علومكم

----------


## LADUREE

الله يرزق الجمييييييييع يارب

----------


## فتاه صابره

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخباركن بنات اعلومكن..ربي يفرحنا خلال هالايام,,

----------


## Done

هلا بنات ،،الحمدالله اخبارنا طيبه :32:

----------


## Done

هاليومين اللي طافن كانن ملخبطات شوي وووو ف اخترب البروجرم اللي كنت ماشيه عليه ،،، وان شالله اعوضهن ،،، وبع المنتدى كان مغلق ،،،،

----------


## Done

اللهم انت ربي لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت اعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ابوء لك بنعمتك علي وابوء بذنبي فأغفر لي فأنه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت

----------


## MEMOIR

شحالكن حبوبات

----------


## الحنين1981

السلام عليكم أنا عمري 31 وموب متزوجه وأتمنى الله يرزقني ويرزق كل خواتي المسلمات بالزوج الصالح بقول شي ف خاطري إتصدقن إنه كل إسبوع أحسب جم باجي من 31 وبدخل 40 وأنا لامتزوج وماعندي أعيال وهالشي ف خاطري بس كله نصيب اللهم لا عتراض الله يرزقنا الجميع إن شاء الله

----------


## Miss shafaf

الله يرزقكم يارب ويرزقنا وياكم ولا يحرم حد من الذريه الصالحه 


كل تأخيره فيها خيره صدقوني بس نحن مابنعرف ومرات يمر الوقت ونقول الحمدلله وصح هذا كان خير لي هالوقت ولو كنت جي مثلا ماكان صار جي 


سبحان الله .. ربي مدبر الامور والعالم انه لكل شي حكمه وعلينا بصدق التوكل والثقه بالله سبحانه وتعالى 



والحمدلله على كل النعم وكل شي انا عليه وغيرنا واايد محروم من اشيا 


والزواج مب كل شي انه نخسر نفسنا او نكبت عمرنا ونغير شخصيتنا .. الانسان يحاول يكون للاحسن والاحسن والدعاء الخالص والعمل الخير ،، وباذن الله ربنا ماينسى حد اكيد ولكل واحد منا نصيبه ^_^ 



وان شا الله اتمنى منكن خواتي عدم الياس وخلكم وانا وياكم متفاءلين ،،، ^_^ 


ربي يحفظكم ان شاء الله

----------


## Done

آمين يا بنات الله يرزقنا جميعاً
الحنين ،، انا كنت مثلج بس صراحه مب كل اسبوع ،، احين الحمدالله كل ما اذكر هالسالفه اطنش الحمدالله ولا يهمني اللي يهمني احين اتوفق واعرس خخخخخخخخ

----------


## gmare

مرحبااااااا اخبااركم 

تدرون بنااات صح بعدني صغيره وتوني 

بس الله يهديه هالمجتمع لي عايشينه برمجنا من يوم عمرنا ان البنت مالها غير العرس 
ودفنا كل احلامنا عشاانه عريس الغفله 
لين تمينا بلا هويه 
تركت دراستي لاني فشلت فيهااا وقلت مالي غير العرس ومرت السنين حاولت اكمل بس الضررف كانت صعبه شوي 
دفنت هواايتي وحلمي اني اكون مصممت ازياء وقلت عقب ما عرس بسوي وعقب ما عرس بكشخ ولين ستويت الله لا يراويكم الوزن نزل واهملت عمري 
وحين من سنه بديت اتعدل توفت اختي وتعبت نفسيتي ورجعت لحالي كنت مقدمه منازل وتركت الدراسه وبدا وزني ينزل 
بس ماستسلمت كنت ادور لنفسي حل ومالقيت الحل الاا بقربي من الله نفسيتي تغيرت صرت متفئله 
وبديت اخطو خطواتي الاولى في تحقيق حلمي في تصميم الزياء لي عزز ثقتي بنفسي 
شتركت في دوره مع ناعمه الهاشمي 
وحطيت في بالي شي ان كل لي يصير لي حكمه من الله ورحمته بي الحمدلله 
وان اذا ماتزوجت في الدنيااا ترا رب العبااد بيعوض صبري بزوج في الجنه 
واحصل اجر على مجاهدت نفسي وعفتهااا 
يعني تخيلو نحن تاخر زواجنا بس نحصل على هالشي اجر 
ولي مسحورات ومحسودات ترا هالشي خيييره وحكمه يعني نحن ما بيضرنا شي الا بأذن ربي وربي كتب ألنا إنا ننحسد وننسحر وهالشي خيييير النا بس نحن ما ندري بهالشي 
وبيكون أبتلااء وعلى صبرنا نحصل اجر 
قولو الحمدلله ونتو راضين الله ان احب عبد ابتلاااه يعني الله يحبنا شو نبا اكثر من جييه الحمدلله

----------


## ظبيانه وبس

> مرحبااااااا اخبااركم 
> 
> تدرون بنااات صح بعدني صغيره وتوني 
> 
> بس الله يهديه هالمجتمع لي عايشينه برمجنا من يوم عمرنا ان البنت مالها غير العرس 
> ودفنا كل احلامنا عشاانه عريس الغفله 
> لين تمينا بلا هويه 
> تركت دراستي لاني فشلت فيهااا وقلت مالي غير العرس ومرت السنين حاولت اكمل بس الضررف كانت صعبه شوي 
> دفنت هواايتي وحلمي اني اكون مصممت ازياء وقلت عقب ما عرس بسوي وعقب ما عرس بكشخ ولين ستويت الله لا يراويكم الوزن نزل واهملت عمري 
> ...


ربي يرزقج بالريال الصالح .. صح العرس شي حلو وكل بنت تتمناه بس ترا مو كل شي

انا معرسه واعرف هشي هههههه

ربي يوفقج غناتي

----------


## فتاه صابره

اشحالكن بنات عساكن ع القوه ياربي ,,,,

----------


## Done

هلا الحمدالله بخير .. انتوا وينكن يابنات من احدر ما احصل حد ،،، الحمدالله رب العالمين اليوم الجمعه ،. لا تنسون قراءة سورة الكهف،،

----------


## Done

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أم حمدة2008

عسى الله يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة  :Smile:

----------


## gmare

مرحبا يا حلووات اخباركم

----------


## Done

هلا الحمدالله ،،، شو مسويين في الجدول
انا الحمدالله اوكي صح اني مقصره ،، بس الحمدالله قراءة القران اتخليني اكثر استقرار نفسيا

----------


## gmare

مرحبا اخبااركم الحمد لله أنا مستمره وما ودرت سورة البقره اقراها كل يوم مع اذكار الصباح والمسااء صح احيانن انساهن بس مستمره والستغفاار مراات اكون فاضيه استغفر واايد ومرات انشغل فا استغفر حتا لو شويه 
اموور واايد تيسرت وحس براحه نفسيه ونفتحلي موضوع خطبه بس الريال عنده جزر القمر فا بويه بيرفض ماريد اسبب له للخطيب احراج قلت حق ربيعتي بويه ما بيواافق 
وحس حياتي ترتبت صح احيانن احس بضيق وحس باليأس بس على طوول استغفر وذكر الله وقوول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ربي بيكتب الخير ربي ما ينسا عباده ربي ارحم بي من امي وبويه ربي كريم 

الحمدلله مليوون مره راضيه عن حاالي مهم صعبت الضرووف يكفي احسااسي اني قريبه من الله

----------


## وافلز

> مرحبااااااا اخبااركم 
> 
> تدرون بنااات صح بعدني صغيره وتوني 
> 
> بس الله يهديه هالمجتمع لي عايشينه برمجنا من يوم عمرنا ان البنت مالها غير العرس 
> ودفنا كل احلامنا عشاانه عريس الغفله 
> لين تمينا بلا هويه 
> تركت دراستي لاني فشلت فيهااا وقلت مالي غير العرس ومرت السنين 
> حاولت اكمل بس الضررف كانت صعبه شوي 
> ...


فديتج والله
عقلج يوزن بلد
الجامعيات ما قالوا الي قلتيه
قنوعة و راضية بنصيبج 
ربي يوفقج و يعوض صبري و صبرج خير يا قلبي

----------


## ازميرندا

حبااايبي انا ابا رايكم بشغلة ابا افرح بربيعتي فحصلت مكتب فراس الخيمة للتوفيق راسين بالحلال و معترف من قبل الشؤون الاجتماعية انتو شو رايكم اتصل عليهم واسال ولا نتريا النصيب خاصة انها ما تشتغل وما عندها اهل وما تظهر من البيت يعني موليه ما حد يعرفها

----------


## فتاه صابره

بالتوفيج ان شاااء الله

----------


## Done

الله يوفقج قماري ويثبتنا ويثبتج يارب

----------


## Done

والله اختي انا ماجربت المكاتب مال خطابات وما اعرف عنهن الا من الناس ،، ما ادري شو اقولج عن نفسي ما احب هالطريقه ،، استخيري او خبريها هيه وخلسها تستخير ،، الله يوفقج

----------


## f6aim

محد بيجلطني غير العشرينيات ..  :26:  بعدكم صغااااااااااار .. انا الحين 32 بدون ريل بس الحمدالله راضيه بلي كاتبه الله لي .. انا قبل ما ادخل ال 30 كنت عايشه كل يوم بيوومه ما كنت افكر موول فموضوع الزواج بس فجأه احس اني ضربت بريك وبققت عيووني وحسيت بانه العمر يررركض .. ونحن الاناث لنا ساعه بيولوجيه وبتوقف فيوم من الايام .. الله كريم  :11: 

رافلز ... متى العزيمه ؟؟  :18:  .. ميغا مووول وين هذا ؟؟ انا من اطلع من جميرا اضيع .. تشرفني صداقتكم بنات

----------


## gmare

> محد بيجلطني غير العشرينيات ..  بعدكم صغااااااااااار .. انا الحين 32 بدون ريل بس الحمدالله راضيه بلي كاتبه الله لي .. انا قبل ما ادخل ال 30 كنت عايشه كل يوم بيوومه ما كنت افكر موول فموضوع الزواج بس فجأه احس اني ضربت بريك وبققت عيووني وحسيت بانه العمر يررركض .. ونحن الاناث لنا ساعه بيولوجيه وبتوقف فيوم من الايام .. الله كريم 
> 
> رافلز ... متى العزيمه ؟؟  .. ميغا مووول وين هذا ؟؟ انا من اطلع من جميرا اضيع .. تشرفني صداقتكم بنات



لاتنجلطين يا حبوبه لان كلنا انااث لي في ولا الثلاثين وكل بنت تكون عندها رغبه في الزوااج هالشي من رب العالمين والزوااج عفه وستر الهاا اكيد الوحده اذا تاخر الزوااج بتحاتي وبتخااف على نفسها من انها تسلك طريق الحراام 
بس لازم الوحده تصبر وتحتسب الاجر وتدعي ان الله يعينها على حفظ نفسهااا ويرزقها بزوج الصالح

----------


## Done

مرحبا ،، اشحالكن بنات

----------


## Done

> محد بيجلطني غير العشرينيات ..  بعدكم صغااااااااااار .. انا الحين 32 بدون ريل بس الحمدالله راضيه بلي كاتبه الله لي .. انا قبل ما ادخل ال 30 كنت عايشه كل يوم بيوومه ما كنت افكر موول فموضوع الزواج بس فجأه احس اني ضربت بريك وبققت عيووني وحسيت بانه
> العمر يررركض .. ونحن الاناث لنا ساعه بيولوجيه وبتوقف فيوم من الايام .. الله
> كريم 
> 
> ههههههههههاي شفتي عاد ،، الله كريم 
> 
> رافلز ... متى العزيمه ؟؟  .. ميغا مووول وين هذا ؟؟ انا من اطلع من جميرا اضيع .. تشرفني صداقتكم بنات

----------


## عروسة منصور

> محد بيجلطني غير العشرينيات ..  بعدكم صغااااااااااار .. انا الحين 32 بدون ريل بس الحمدالله راضيه بلي كاتبه الله لي .. انا قبل ما ادخل ال 30 كنت عايشه كل يوم بيوومه ما كنت افكر موول فموضوع الزواج بس فجأه احس اني ضربت بريك وبققت عيووني وحسيت بانه العمر يررركض .. ونحن الاناث لنا ساعه بيولوجيه وبتوقف فيوم من الايام .. الله كريم 
> 
> رافلز ... متى العزيمه ؟؟  .. ميغا مووول وين هذا ؟؟ انا من اطلع من جميرا اضيع .. تشرفني صداقتكم بنات


انا شراتج ..يوم كنت في العشرين ما كنت اصلا ابا اعرس في حياااااااتي هههههه حاطه في بالي اني انا رياله (تأنيث ريالّ) خخخخخ مب مستريله بسم الله علي لا ..اقصد اني ساده عمري وما احتاج حد  :7: 

الله كريم ياحبيباتي

----------


## Done

الحمدالله رب العالمين ،، اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## Bent_Albdoo

عسى يالله ياكررررريم انك تزوج كل عاااااازمه بهالشهووور ومايدخل رمضان علينا الا وكلهن مخطووبااات
عسى الفرررح يدخل قلوووبكن من اووسع ابوووابه ياااربي ...

وع فكره انا بعدني عزوبيه ههههههـ
بس صج فكرره الزواج ياخي تجلط دايما ع البال خاصه لو كل ربيعاتج تزوجن ويابن عيال
تحلمين تسمكين طفلج بين يديج
يااااربي متى بيتحقق هالحلم لنا ...

عساه قريب ياااربي

----------


## Done

امين عساه جريب يارب

----------


## ام راشد73

ااااااب

----------


## Done

رضيت بالله رباً وبالاسلامِ ديناً وبمحمدٍ -صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم-نبياً ورسولا
من اذكار الصباح

----------


## اموره دبي

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت وباركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

ربي يرزقكن ويرزقني بزوج صالح تقي نقي وكريم ويسعدنا ياااااارب

ربي لاتذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين ...

----------


## Done

اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت وباركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
خواتي اكتبن اللهم صل وليس اللهم صلي

----------


## Done

شكراً خواتي لكل من دعا لنا ،،، يزاكن الله خير

----------


## Done

اليوم كنت مشغوله اغلب النهار ماقدرت اقرا سورة البقرة ،، وان شالله بقرا سورة الملك لاني مابقدر اخلص سورة البقرة

----------


## Done

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Done

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## وحيدة الظلام

بنات انا قررت اصلي قيام الليل واقرا سورة النور واستغفر وادعي علشان اتوفق بحياتي شورياكم نبدا وي بعض

----------


## Done

هلا وحيدة الظلام حياج ،،، نحن حاطين جدول وهو نقرا سورة البقرة يومياً واللي ما تقدر اتقسمها مثلاً عشر صفحات يومياً وشوي شوي بتشوفينها اسهل وبتقدرين ان شالله تقرينها كامله يومياً مع الاستغفار والاكثار منه وقيام الليل والله يقدرنا جميعاً.

----------


## Done

بنات شو اتشوفن عماركن في الالتزام بالجدول ،، الحمدالله انا طبقته واشوف عمري شبه ملتزمه 
صلاة قيام الليل الصراحه ما التزمت فيها ما اصليها دايماً

----------


## LADUREE

اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهد انك انت الذي لااله الاانت .. الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اقضي حاجتي .. انسي وحدتي .. فرج كربتي..اجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيراونذكرك كثيرا فانت بي بصير .يامجيب المضطر اذا دعاك..احلل عقدتي ..امن روعتي ..ياالهي من لي الجا اليه اذا لم الجا الي الركن الشديد الذي اذا دعا اجاب 
هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا ..اجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن..فانت علي كل شي قدير .يامن قلت لشي كن فيكون..ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة ..وقنا عذاب النا وصلي اللهم علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## gmare

> بنات شو اتشوفن عماركن في الالتزام بالجدول ،، الحمدالله انا طبقته واشوف عمري شبه ملتزمه 
> صلاة قيام الليل الصراحه ما التزمت فيها ما اصليها دايماً


انا الحمدلله ملتزمه وما ودرت سورت البقره احين صار لي يوم اقرااهاا والحمدلله الحمدلله ان الله مثبتني وصارتلي اشيااء غريبه البارحه كنت اصلي فلييل وتمييت ادعي وقوول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ويارب ان كان فيني سحر الله يبطله ويوم خلصت صلاتي لقيت شيلتي فيها دم وان خشمي ينزف ودايم قبل لا ابتدي اقرا البقره احس بصكه وجنه شي لاصق في بلعومي واول ما اخلص منهاا احس برااحه الله يثبتنااا وانا نفسج مب ملتزمه في القياام بس يوم احس بضييق اصلي وادعي ومراات يوم احس بالخشووع اصلي وخاطري ارتب رقاادي دوم ارقد الساعه من الليل وانش قبل اذان الفجر ب دقاايق بس احس بكسل غيير طبيعي

----------


## Done

ما شالله عليج يا قماري ،، الله يحفظج من كل شر وسوء 
انا بعد كنت احس بضيقه وحتى ما اقدر ادعي الحمدالله احين اتحسنت

----------


## Done

وبعد ابا احافظ ع قيام الليل

----------


## gmare

الله يثبتناااا يااارب اليوم احس برااحه وانا متاكده ان الله بيسرلنا قرييب الله ما ينساا عباااده

----------


## Done

امين يارب الله يثبتنا ،، ويقوي ايماننا يارب ويحقق لنا امانينا
اتعرفين قماري كلامج خلاني اتحمس اكثر واجدد همتي لاني اليوم كنت مضايقه

----------


## gmare

انا كل ما احس باحبااط ادور شي يحمسني وردد في خاطريه الله ما ينسا عبده

----------


## Done

السلام عليكم 
هيه والله يا قماري ولازم ماننسى انه الله عند حُسن ظن عبده به
وان شالله نبشر بعضنا بكل شي حلو

----------


## um meemi

السلام عليكم .. شحالكن بنيات .. حظكن عندكن لقب بنيات على الاقل ههههههههه

والله شيء انا ولله الحمد متزوجة .. بس مرات اتمنى لو كنت ما عندي مسووليات ..

ما بطول عليكن ان قريت ردودكن ما شاء الله عليكن عايشات حياتكن عادي .. وهذا الشيء الطبيعي ..
بس انا عندي زميله فالمكتب عمرها قرب الاربعين تقريبا و ما عرست الله يرزقها ..
بس يا اخواتي احسها معقدة .. وتضايقنا بتصرفاتها و كلامها حتى رئيس القسم مرة قال لي تبين تفتكين من شرها دوري لها ريل .. بتنشغل عنج ..

/

يعني انا اصغر عنها يمكن بـ 12 او 15 سنة!! ،، فـ ما اقدر اتكلم وياها وايد سولفن غير .. 
وتتضايق لاني ايلس وايد مع بنت من عمري تقريبا بس من قسم ثاني و نسولف عن الزواج و عن عيالنا .. 
وحتى لما افتح منتديات الحياة الزوجية تعصب .. تقول انتي فالدوام .. النت حق شغل الدوام .. مب حق الاشياء الماصخة

----------


## عسـلي

ان شاء الله مايفوتنا القطار والله يرزقها بالزوج الصالح وتفتكين انتي من حشرتها ^^

----------


## عسـلي

بنااااات مافيني الف لف على شي و40 صفحه !

ممكن تخبروني الجدول الا ماشيات عليه !
ابي ابدا

----------


## ^الدماني^

أحييكن بنات على روحكن المعنوية العالية  :34: 

والزواج مب دايما = السعادة 

السعادة تكون من صنع الانسان 
لما يحسب حساباته صح ويحط خطط لمستقبله يعيش حياته مرتاح .. :Smile:

----------


## ^الدماني^

> السلام عليكم .. شحالكن بنيات .. حظكن عندكن لقب بنيات على الاقل ههههههههه
> 
> والله شيء انا ولله الحمد متزوجة .. بس مرات اتمنى لو كنت ما عندي مسووليات ..
> 
> ما بطول عليكن ان قريت ردودكن ما شاء الله عليكن عايشات حياتكن عادي .. وهذا الشيء الطبيعي ..
> بس انا عندي زميله فالمكتب عمرها قرب الاربعين تقريبا و ما عرست الله يرزقها ..
> بس يا اخواتي احسها معقدة .. وتضايقنا بتصرفاتها و كلامها حتى رئيس القسم مرة قال لي تبين تفتكين من شرها دوري لها ريل .. بتنشغل عنج ..
> 
> /
> ...


هذي الشخصية مردها لمشاكل اجتماعية واجهتها في حياتها صعب انج تعرفينها وتحللينها 
لكن الأسلم لج تتعاملين وياها بحساب ولا تنسين الابتسامة الدائمة وعدم الاحتكاك المباشر وياها 
أعتقد التعامل وياها برسمية ممكن يكون الحل  :Smile:

----------


## Done

um meemi 
فديتج الله يعينكم ،، والله يعينها الحمدالله هي بعد تشتغل وتطلع واتيي ،، الله يهديها بس ويرزقنا ويرزقها طولوا بالكم عليها الله يعلم شو تسمع تعليقات وو *

----------


## Done

> بنااااات مافيني الف لف على شي و40 صفحه !
> 
> ممكن تخبروني الجدول الا ماشيات عليه !
> ابي ابدا


مرحبا بج غناتي ،، لجدول هو قراءة سورة البقرة يومياً وان ما قدرتي كامله جزئيها لي ما اتعودين وتكون عليج سهله قرائتها كامله يومياً الاستغفار الاكثار من الاستغفار ،، صلاة قيام الليل

----------


## Done

غناتي عسلي اللي تقدرين عليه ابدي فيه انا صلاة قيام الليل مرات اصليها مرات ما اقدر انام والله يثبتنا ولا تنسين الدعاء والصدقه ،، واذا عندج اي اضافه فدينا فديتج

----------


## Done

> أحييكن بنات على روحكن المعنوية العالية 
> 
> والزواج مب دايما = السعادة 
> 
> السعادة تكون من صنع الانسان 
> لما يحسب حساباته صح ويحط خطط لمستقبله يعيش حياته مرتاح ..



هيه صدقج الزواج مب كل شي لكنه سنة الحياة الدنيا ،، والحمدالله ننتظره ولكن مب موقف حياتنا ليقيننا انه نصيب من الله

----------


## طنط تفيده

بنات وصبايا وحلوات الوحده عمرها و وتقولون متأخره ع الزواج الله يهداكم بس 
توكم صغار ختى اللي عمرها مو كبيره هذا زينة سن الزواج 
والله يرزقكم يا كريم

----------


## gmare

> بنات وصبايا وحلوات الوحده عمرها و وتقولون متأخره ع الزواج الله يهداكم بس 
> توكم صغار ختى اللي عمرها مو كبيره هذا زينة سن الزواج 
> والله يرزقكم يا كريم


الزواج ماله عمر معين 
لاكن الزواج ستر للبنيه سوا كان في ولا في 
ونحن مسوين هالتجمع لتخلص من اليأس وتقرب إلى الله والله يعينا على طاعته

----------


## RoyalDeser

افففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف 

متا بعرس وافتك 

مليت من حياتي

رحمتك يارب

يارب كلكم تعرسوون عاجلا غير اجل يارب

----------


## LADUREE

انا بعدني صغيره بس مادري ليش مستعيله هع هع  :18: 


يا ربنا .. اشتهينا الفرح فارزقنا به برحمتك

----------


## Done

RoyalDeser هههههه هيه والله يارب ارزقنا

----------


## Done

LADUREE 
هههه
يارب الله يرزقنا جميعاً

----------


## عسـلي

عقبال ماسمع باجر انكن انخطبتن

















اولهن انا  :5: 
ههههههههههه

----------


## عسـلي

تعالو بسألكن 


الحين الريايل وين ؟!
طايح سوقهم ولا كيف ؟! 
ماشاء الله شكثر البنات وكل وحده قمر 
بس المعاريس وين ؟!

----------


## Done

هههه ضحكتيني ياعسلي ،، موجودين لكن ما عندهم نظر

----------


## عسـلي

بديت اغار صراحتن !

اشوف اشيا حلوه ف قسم العرايس  :17:  ( الله يسعدهن )

وينه هالريل  :4: 
شكله بيتصفع اول يوم ملجه  :26: 




























طار الريل خخخخخخ






عونك يا رب  :31:

----------


## LADUREE

> LADUREE 
> هههه
> يارب الله يرزقنا جميعاً


آآآآآآآآميييييييييييين يآآآآآآآآ رب  :12:

----------


## LADUREE

> تعالو بسألكن 
> 
> 
> الحين الريايل وين ؟!
> طايح سوقهم ولا كيف ؟! 
> ماشاء الله شكثر البنات وكل وحده قمر 
> بس المعاريس وين ؟!




الرياييل مضيعين الدرب فديتج  :18:  :15: 
مايدلوون بيووتنا وشكلهم بيتأخروون هع هع

----------


## Done

هههههاي ،،، يالله ياهالريل اللي مسوي طواري خخخخخ

----------


## Done

يالله يارب ترزقنا الازواج الصالحين

----------


## LADUREE

آآآآآآمييييييييييييييييين يآآ رب

----------


## gmare

بناااات وااايد احس اني مرتاحه وحس ان الفرج قريييب الحمدلله

----------


## f6aim

> أحييكن بنات على روحكن المعنوية العالية 
> 
> والزواج مب دايما = السعادة 
> 
> السعادة تكون من صنع الانسان 
> لما يحسب حساباته صح ويحط خطط لمستقبله يعيش حياته مرتاح ..


نعم اختي الدماني .. داخله القسم الغلط  :Smile:  .. اتمصخر اتمصخر :35:  .. تعرفين اني وااااايد احبج واحب اسلوبج اموووت من الضحك يوم اقرأ مواضيعج.. تقولين كأني اشوف مسرحية العيال كبرت :18:  .. ادعيلنا بالستر اختي  :34:

----------


## f6aim

> تعالو بسألكن 
> 
> 
> الحين الريايل وين ؟!
> طايح سوقهم ولا كيف ؟! 
> ماشاء الله شكثر البنات وكل وحده قمر 
> بس المعاريس وين ؟!


نفس سؤالي ههههههههههههههههههههههه انقرضوا للريايل

----------


## Done

> بناااات وااايد احس اني مرتاحه وحس ان الفرج قريييب الحمدلله


الحمدالله يفرحج دنيا وآخره ويفرج همج يارب وجميعاً ان شالله

----------


## Done

الله يبرد علينا بخبر يثلج الصدر في هالجو الحاااار

----------


## gmare

حبيت انقللكم هاي القصه 



تجربتي مع قيام الليل
تجربتي مع قيام الليل 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إزيكم يا سيدات عاملين إيه؟

انا مش بعرف اكتب مواضيع بس ححاول أوصل لكم اللي حاسة بيه

وأقرأوا للنهاية عشان في مفأجاة في اخر كام سطر

الموضوع بدأ

يوم الثلاثاء مش ال فات لا ال قبله لما اتصل اهل العريس وقالوا إحنا هنيجي إن شاء الله يوم السبت

يوم الجمعة استحميت هههههههه وظبطت الظبابيط 


وعملت الشقة 

يلا بقا ماحدش واخد منها حاجة 

المهم المفروض الناس دول كانوا ميعادهم بعد العصر

قمت من النوم تعبانة قوووووي مش عارفة ليه

ماما تقولي مالك اقولها تعبانة بس مش عارفة من إيه؟ 

العصر أذن صليت العصر ودعيت ربنا ييسر أموري لاني لخمة وبتكسف قوي

فضلنا قاعدين منتظرين 

لحد قبل المغرب بنص ساعة

الناس ما جوش ولا اتصلوا

!!!!!!!!

ادايقت قوي لاني مش بحب ال مش بيحترم مواعيده

اتصلوا بينا

أمي ردت 

قالوا لها إحنا أسفين حصل كذا كذا مش هنقدر نيجي ( معليش عاوزة اقول إيه السبب)

أمي قفلت السكة قالت لي قالوا مش هييجوا عشان .......

أول كلمة قلتها 

الحمد لله

بس في داخلي كنت مدايقة قوي بس راضية بقضاء الله

فضلت قاعدة وقلت خير بس قلتها يا ماما الناس دول مش هييجوا تاني

قالت لي ليه؟

قلت لها أكيد اتشائموا مني بسبب ال حصل

قالت لي لا والله إزاي يعني ده راجل ملتحي وملتزم عمره ما يتشائم

قلت لها هتشوفي يا ماما

جات أمي الله يسامحها عاوزة تتصل بالناس قلت لها لا يعني لا

هيقولوا دي بتتصل عشان نخلوهم ييجوا تاني

قالت لي والله أبداً بس نطمن عليهم 

قلت لها إنتي حرة

وفعلا الست كلمت ماما وحش قوي قوي قووووووي

ماما طبعاً إدايقت قوي وقالت لي فعلا مش هيجوا تاني الست كلمتني وحش قوي

قلت لها مش قلت لك ما تتصليش وبتاع

المهم صليت العشاء ونمت 

قومت قبل الفجر بساعة وربع 

وتبتدي حكايتي من هنا

قعدت ع الكمبيوتر

وكان أهلي كلهم نايمين 

قعدت أعيط قووووووووووي

لان شيء يجرح أي بنت طبعا ونتوا عارفين انها تترفض من برا برا كده
وما تقولوش اني مكبرة الموضوع ونا اصلا بطبعي حساسة قوي ومش يحس بشيء زي ده الا واحدة تمر بنفس الموقف ربنا ما يكتبها علي حد 

وخصوصا اني بيتقدم لي عرسان كتير قوووووووووي وكل المواضيع مش بتم 

فنا كنت زهقت قووووووووي والله العظيم

دخلت ***** حبيبتي 

وكتبت موضوع فيه الكلام ال فوق وال حصل وكنت هطلب منكم انكم تقفوا جنبي لاني كنت مخنوقة قوووي وبعيط

وعارفة انكوا مش هتتخلوا عني

بس قلت في نفسي 

يا بت ونتي يعني بتشتكي للبنات وربك موجود؟!

ده احن عليكي من أبوكي وأمك

قمت اتوضيت ولبست لبس الصلاة

ووقفت بين إيدين ربنا

وقلت 

الله أكبر

وبدات أقرأ هكتب لكم كل أيه وتحتها أحساسي ونا بقرأها

(الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ )

والله يارب انا مش معترضة علي امرك أبداً أبداً نا بس زعلانة قوي ومجروحة كمان

(الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ)

حسيت ان ربنا بيقولي انا ارحم الراحمين واحن عليكي من نفسك

(مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ)
(إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ)

إنت يارب من أستعين به في جبر كسر خاطري وفي أموري كلها

(اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ)

يارب إهدني 

إلي أخر السورة


ثم والله والله لا شعورياً

لاقيت نفسي بقرأ بسورة



الضحي


وبدأت أقرأ

(وَالضُّحَى . وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى)
(مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى)

حسيت إن ربنا بيقول لي يا فلانة انا لا تركتك ولا كرهتك انا معك ( لاني كنت بقول يارب انت شايفني وحشة قوي كده كل واحد ملتزم تبعدني عنه )

(وَلَلآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَّكَ مِنَ الأُولَى)

هعطيك يا فلانة في الأخرة 
الجنة أحلي بكتير
بتبكي علي دنيا فانية
ومش بتبكي علي الأخرة

(وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى)

يااااااااه 
الأية دي كررتيها كتير وبكيت قوووووي
حسيت ربنا بيقولي
انا هعطيك ومش بس هعطيك
لا انا هرضيكِ وترضي عن هذا العطاء

(أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيمًا فَآوَى)

انا أوجدت لك أب وأم يرعوكي ويلبوا كل أحتياجاتك

(وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالًّا فَهَدَى)

انا هديتك يا فلانة هديتك إليا
انتي ال كنتي لحد الثانوية العامة بشعرك وببنطلونات وبديهات
منيت عليكي بالهداية والزي الشرعي والقرب مني منيت عليكي بالإلتزام

(وَوَجَدَكَ عَائِلا فَأَغْنَى . فَأَمَّا الْيَتِيمَ فَلا تَقْهَرْ . وَأَمَّا السَّائِلَ فَلا تَنْهَرْ)
(وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ)

وانا يا فلانة نعمي عليكي لا تعد ولا تحصي
وزعلانة عشان شيء واحد حرمتك منه؟

-----------------

يااااااااااااه 
مهما أكتب شعوري مش هعرف أوصله ليكم

وبعدين ركعت 

سبحان ربي العظيم

وقلت دعاء الركوع أول مرة أحس بيه كده 

سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح
اللهم لك ركعت 
وبك امنت 
ولك أسلمت
خشع لك سمعي وبصري ودمي ولحمي وعظمي


رفعت من الركوع

سمع الله لمن حمده

ربنا ولك الحمد
ملء السموات وملء الأرض وملء ما بينهما وملء ما شئت من شيئ بعيد 
اللهم لا مانع لما اعطيت ولا معطي لما منعنت
وقعدت اكررها اكتر من مرة
انت المعطي وانت المانع يا الله 

وبعدين سجدت

يااااااه 

علي الراحة ال حسيت بيها

فضلت اقول دعاء واحد بس 

اللهم أجبر كسر خاطري وقر عيني 

كررت الدعاء في السجدة دي ونا ببكي قووووووووووي

وقلبي مكسور قوووووووووي 


والله والله والله

رفعت من السجدة ونا قلبي مطمئن ومعدش ببكي
ولا زعلانة
وبقول في نفسي
هو إيه ال مزعلني؟
والله ولا كان في حاجة حصلت
وحسيت ان ربنا استجاب دعائي في لحظتها

وكملت الصلاة وسلمت

وقعدت ادعي نفسي الدعاء

اللهم أجبر كسر خاطري وقر عيني

وإمبارح الأحد في عريس تاني إتصل وهيحددوا ميعاد وييجوا ان شاء الله

وكأن ربنا بيعوضني عن العريس الأولاني 

(وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى)

فعلا ربنا رحيم


انا اتعلمت كتير قوي

اتعلمت عمري ما اشتكي همي لبشر مش هيفديني

وازاي اشكي لبشر وربي موجود

ربي حبيبي

ربي ارحم علي من نفسي

ياااااااااااااا 

انا بحبك قووووي يارب

اوعي اوعي اوعي

تبعدي عن ربنا ولا تشتكي همك لغير الله

قيام الليل نعمة من نعم ربنا علينا بجد

نفسك في حاجة اطلبي من ربنا مش تطلبي من العباد

ربك حبيبك أحن عليكي من نفسك

انا طولت عليكواااااا قووووووووي
بس انا بجد نفسي الكل يقرأ قصتي وخصوصا اصحاب قسم المحتارة

اوعي أبداً تتخلي عن سلاحك

نعم سلاحك

فالدعاء هو سلاح المؤمن

وجزاكم الله خيراً 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بحبكم في الله

----------


## Done

الله يجعلنا من عباده الصالحين يارب ،،، مشكورةه قماري ع القصه

----------


## رشاقة طبيعية

الله يوفقكم جميعا الى ما يحبه و يرضاه

----------


## Done

اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله ،،، اشحالكن بنات ،،، ابا اسأل عن فتاة صابرة مختفيه من كمن يوم عساه خير ان شاالله

----------


## Done

اشوف البنات كلهن اختفن ،، خير انشالله لا يكون عرستن وخليتني بروحي

----------


## هزووفه

يارب يا كريم ترزق خواتي في هذا التجمع الزوج الصالح يارب العالمين

----------


## عسـلي

> اشوف البنات كلهن اختفن ،، خير انشالله لا يكون عرستن وخليتني بروحي





يليت ههههههههههههههههههههه







شوية ظروف ولي عوده

----------


## Done

ههه هيه عساه خير ان شالله والله انا اقول وينهن احاتيكنواستغربت الكل مرة وحدة

----------


## gmare

صبااااح الخير اخباااركم

----------


## عسـلي

صباح النور 

ماشي الحال 

انتي اخبارج ^^

----------


## gmare

بخير الحمدالله 

بناات ماعرف شوفيني نفسي منسده عن الاكل وزني قااعد ينزل ما صدقته يزيييد

----------


## عسـلي

لاتفكرين وايد ^^

















بنات يامعيريس O.o

xxx

----------


## Done

واي عسلي معصبه حدي عليهن والله قهر ترا في بنات الله يهديهن يصدقن ويتصلن ويبدا النصب والمشاكل ،، هديني عليهن لااا خلينيههههههاي

----------


## Done

قماري نورتي ،، نظمي اكلج وزيدي العيش يمكن تهملين اكلج كلي وجباتج حتى لو مب يوعانه

----------


## Done

هههههه عسلي شو ها اتعرفين الام تشبهني ههههه

----------


## عسـلي

هههههههههههههههههه شفته وانا اتلفلف ف اليوتيوب ههههه
تشبهج اللهم لاحسد ههههههه !

----------


## Done

هههههههههها


اليوم الخميس ،، ان شالله ايي العريس خخ 
لا صدق بنات شخباركن مستمرات وشو الهمه

----------


## *أم مــطر

الله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ازميرندا

زين بنات ليش ما تخطبون حق بعض ؟؟؟

----------


## Done

> زين بنات ليش ما تخطبون حق بعض ؟؟؟


هههه ،، ماخطر ع بالي هالحل ، بس اختي نحن نعرف بعض الا هنيه كيف كل وحدة اتخطب لثانيه ،، ومشكورة

----------


## عسـلي

هههههههههههههه DONE !
تصدقين عيبتني الفكره خخ اسولف .

----------


## gmare

اخباااركم

----------


## Done

> هههههههههههههه DONE !
> تصدقين عيبتني الفكره خخ اسولف .


هههههه لا هاي ما فيها مزح يالله مبروك خطبتج لخوي خخخخخخخخ

----------


## Done

> اخباااركم


الحمدالله بالنسبه ماشي يديد الحمدالله ع كل حال ،، وانتي شو احينه شو اتحسين عمرج

----------


## gmare

انا بخير الحمدالله مم احس صابني فتوور من ناحيت الطاعاات  :28:  ابا يرجعلي الحمااس بنات امس كنت اسولف مع خالي هو ملتزم يابلي حديث عن النبي ان البنت لي تموت وهي مش متزوجه تعتبر شهيده 
واايد ستاانست الله يثبتنا على ديينه ياارب

----------


## ضحيه زماني

تتعرفون ع بعض و يمكن يكون نصيب ما تدرون بالتوفيق لكم صبايا الله يرزقكم بزوج صالح و اتمرون بفرحه العرس

----------


## زوجة الملازم

اللهم وفق بنات هالتجمع لما تحب وترضى..
وارزقهم الزوج الصالح الذي يعينهم على برك
بنات والله يا ما حريم يتمنن يكونن مكانكن 
لما شافنه من حياتهن الزوجيه
وانا ما اتكلم عن نفسي
اللهم لك الحمد حياتي مستقرة برغم الاختلافات الزوجيه
ولكن اقولكن يمكن حريم يتمنن يرجعن ورى علشان يتخذن قرار الزواج بتفكير عميق
سبحان الله كل شي في هالحياه خير لما اختاره الله
قون علاقتكن في الله وربي بيكون معاكن
اقول هالكلام حقي قبلكن..
علشان يحسن علاقتنا بازواجنا وعيالنا 
والحمدلله على كل حال 
..

ربي احفظ لي زوجي من كل شر فـ هو في ودائعك 
ربي لا تحرمني انا وابنتي منه ولا تريني فيه باسا
وادم سعادتنا في ظلك يا ارحم الرحمين

----------


## عسـلي

> هههههه لا هاي ما فيها مزح يالله مبروك خطبتج لخوي خخخخخخخخ


خلاص تم وافقت ههههههههههه

----------


## عسـلي

> انا بخير الحمدالله مم احس صابني فتوور من ناحيت الطاعاات  ابا يرجعلي الحمااس بنات امس كنت اسولف مع خالي هو ملتزم يابلي حديث عن النبي ان البنت لي تموت وهي مش متزوجه تعتبر شهيده 
> واايد ستاانست الله يثبتنا على ديينه ياارب


حتى اناا مدري ش صارلي استغفر الله 
حلو الخبريه ^^ معناته طيرو الريايل بنات استغفر الله

----------


## عسـلي

> اللهم وفق بنات هالتجمع لما تحب وترضى..
> وارزقهم الزوج الصالح الذي يعينهم على برك
> بنات والله يا ما حريم يتمنن يكونن مكانكن 
> لما شافنه من حياتهن الزوجيه
> وانا ما اتكلم عن نفسي
> اللهم لك الحمد حياتي مستقرة برغم الاختلافات الزوجيه
> ولكن اقولكن يمكن حريم يتمنن يرجعن ورى علشان يتخذن قرار الزواج بتفكير عميق
> سبحان الله كل شي في هالحياه خير لما اختاره الله
> قون علاقتكن في الله وربي بيكون معاكن
> ...


امييييييييييين
حبيبتي والله 
الله يحفظ لج بيتج وبيت كل المتزوجات والله يحميكم =)

يلا سموحه رقادنج تايم

----------


## LADUREE

ربي يرزقكن حباايب ألبي  :12:

----------


## Done

مشكورات عزيزاتي اللي يدخلن ويدعون لنا هالادعيه الطيبه يزاكن الله خير

----------


## Done

انا ما استوى لي برود بس يعني ما ادري كيف اعبر يعني شرا اللي يركض يركض وما وصل لهدفه،، لا اله الا الله الله يرزقنا من حيث لا احتسب.

----------


## gmare

> انا ما استوى لي برود بس يعني ما ادري كيف اعبر يعني شرا اللي يركض يركض وما وصل لهدفه،، لا اله الا الله الله يرزقنا من حيث لا احتسب.



فديتج لا تستعيلين على رزقج وين ما رحتي ومهما صاار رزقج بييج استمتعي بقربج من الله ترااها متعه ما بعدهاا متعه

----------


## Done

> فديتج لا تستعيلين على رزقج وين ما رحتي ومهما صاار رزقج بييج استمتعي بقربج من الله ترااها متعه ما بعدهاا متعه



الحمدالله رب العالمين ع كل حال ،، اكيد هاي متعه الحمدالله بس اوقات اتيي ع الانسان يبى يشوف حلمه يتحقق

----------


## x REEM x

:3: 
 :3: 
 :3:

----------


## Asoomah

خواتي انا شراتكن بس ترا لا تفكرن في العرس وايد 

انا ما اشغل بالي عادي يعني الحياه حلوه ..ان الله رايد ترا بيستوي ..وان لا بيكون فيه حكمه من هالشي

اهم شي وكلوا امركم لله ولا تمون تحاتون ...

انا ما افكر في العرس وايد الحمدلله بس المصيبه تدرون متى ؟ يوم الواحد وده يكون له شخص قريب يبادله المشاعر و في هاللحظه تخافين تسلكين الطريق الحرام ..فيا ربي اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك واستر علينا فنحن استعففنا فاغننا من فضلك يا كريم

----------


## Done

>

----------


## Done

عزيزتي اسومه كلامج صح بس ياريت ردت علينا وبس كل اللي حولج يذكرونج بالهشي ... ما اقول غير الله اكرم من عبادة

----------


## gmare

مرحباااا 

قبل اياام انفتحلي موضوع خطبه وصليت ستخااره ومدحولي هالانساان من ناحيت اخلاقه وطيبه 
واليوم الصبح امي دقتلي وقالت الريال ما يبا يعرس عليه ديوون 
في البدايه تضيقت 
بس بعدين مادري يتني فرحه ان الموضوع ماتم مادري ليش حسيت ان ربي هو لي ختارلي هالشي 
وحسيت زااد التفائل الحمدالله  :35:

----------


## Done

مرحبتين ،،، ماشالله الله يكتب لج الخير دايماً يارب تراه الواحد ما يعرف وين الخيرة له. سبحان الله

----------


## عسـلي

حبيبتي خيرها بغيرها ^^ 












بنات خاطري ابدا من اول ويديد =(

----------


## meeraya

انا تونى يديده هنيه 
انا عمرى 25 احس انى صغيرة بس اللى حواليه يحسسونى انى كبرت وايد

----------


## Done

عسلي وانا بعد ابا اسوي ريفرش

----------


## Done

> انا تونى يديده هنيه 
> انا عمرى 25 احس انى صغيرة بس اللى حواليه يحسسونى انى كبرت وايد


مرحبابج ،، هيه بعدج بس مثل ما قلتي اللي حولج ،، ،، وآاااه من اللي حولج الله يعين

----------


## roo7mohammed

طال الانتظار ومافي غير الصبر الله يعوض هالصبر خير

----------


## roo7mohammed

تعرفون يابنات لمن نوصل لسن معينة يصير الاختيار صعب وصعب اي شي يرضيج لان عقليتج ناضجة بما فيه الكفاية وتريدين شخص يرقى لافكارج وعقليتج

----------


## Done

> تعرفون يابنات لمن نوصل لسن معينة يصير الاختيار صعب وصعب اي شي يرضيج لان عقليتج ناضجة بما فيه الكفاية وتريدين شخص يرقى لافكارج وعقليتج


هيه صدقتي ولكن للاسف الضغط ع البنت يولد الاختيار الغلط

----------


## Done

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## oumasmaa

السلام عليكم 
الله يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح عاجل غير اجل وانتم عليكم بالدعاء الخالص لله

----------


## roo7mohammed

> هيه صدقتي ولكن للاسف الضغط ع البنت يولد الاختيار الغلط


كلامج صحيح ونحن بعد نريد نلحق القطار على قولتهم فنضطر نوافق على اي شخص حتى لو ماكنا مقتنعين فيه فقط من اجل الزواج ونبعد عن نظرة المجتمع

----------


## ^منايا^

انا عند حسن ظني برب العالمين بخصوص النصيب

سلمت و وكلت امري لله رب العالمين بخصوص الزوااج


فأحسنوا الظن بالله

----------


## Done

ونعم بالله

----------


## عسـلي

done

اخبارج وينج

----------


## Done

> done
> 
> اخبارج وينج


 مسا الخير ،، الحمدالله فديتج ،،، انا مريضه ريلي فديتها تعورني استوالي حادث بسيط الحمدالله ،، توي كنت بكتب ادعولي بالشفاء صبع ريويلي العود يعورني حليله والله
والله يشفي كل مريض يارب ،.

----------


## Done

احين عاد لو يوني خطاب كيف بظهرلهم بيقولون شو هاي تمشي ع صوب بيشردرون خخخخخ عشان جيه بختفي عن الانظار لي ما اخف ان شالله

----------


## gmare

السلا عليكم 
صباح الخير والطاعه 
اخبااركم 
انا الحمدلله بعد الفتره لي مريت فيها احس تجدد حماسي كنت ماره بفترت احبااط وفتووور لكن لله الحمد والمنه 
واحس بالمتعه في طاعت الرحمن الله يثبتنا على دينه 
بنات البارحه العصر سمعت واحد من الدعااه ماعرف شو اسمه يتكلم عن كفالت اليتيم 
كفالت اليتيم تقضي الحاجات 
مب بس كفالته بمجرت ما تمسحين على راسه 

بنات تتوقعون شي عندنا دار ايتاام ؟؟؟

----------


## gmare

قصه منقوله واسم صاحبتها رووح النوثه 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

( تجربتي مع الاستغفار )

السلام عليكم بنات ، كيف حالكم جميعا ..
الموضوع هذا صراحه كان ودي اكتبه من زمان لكن لضيق الوقت عندي وظروفي الصعبه جعلتني أعمل على تاجيله يوما ورى يوم
واللي حمسني اكثر رساله من العضوه شذى الحنين جزاها الله خير على تذكيري
اول شي ماهي تجربه ولا ثنتين ولا ثلاث اللي مريت فيها .. العديد من التجارب ويشهد علي الله اني ابيكم تتعلقون برب العالمين وان مافي شي مستحيل لاني مريت بالمستحيل واليوم صار ذكريات بالنسبه لي واضحك على نفسي واقول معقوله هذا الهم اللي انا شلته كذا حله بكل بساطه !!

لذلك مثل ما تشوفون جعلته توقيعي في هالمنتدى وغيره
الاستغفار 
الاستغفار
الاستغفار
يارب لك الحمد على هذه النعمه ..

عالعموم راح اذاكر من القصص اللي تحضرني حاليا وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد منها 
بعضها لي انا والبعض معارفي ..

< راح اتكلم بالعاميه اريح لي صراحه هههه
_____
الموقف الاول :

يوم كنت ادرس في ايام الجامعه كانت عندي ماده جدا صعبه والبنات يعانون منها كثير بحكم تخصصي صعب شوي لكن هالماده من درستها للامانه احضر ولا افهم شي ولا اكتب معاه شي مو اهمال بس كنت حطيت في بالي اني راسبه خلاص ماراح اتعب نفسي معها ، لكم تتخيلون الوضع درجة النجاح كلها 60 من 100 يعني لازم اقل شي يكون مجموعي 60 عشان انجح وبمعدل مقبول .. وانا كل اعمال السنه 23 درجه والاختبارالنهائي 40 لو اقطع نفسي واحل كل الاسئله صح ولا غلط ما عديت بالامتحان لو ايش يعني راسبه راسبه ههههههه
والله الذي لا اله الا هو اني كنت بهم مايعلم فيه الا ربي قلت في نفسي راح اتوكل عليه وبذاكر اللي اقدر عليه وشي فهمته وشي مافهمته وقبل لا انام استغفرت 1000 مره وطلبت من الله يسهلها علي وجا الصباح ورحت الاختبار وصارو البنات يراجعون ويطلعون اشياء انا اصلا ما ادري عنها ودخلت ونفسيتي زفت وقلت توكلت على الله وحليت لو اقولكم ان اغلاط الدنيا علي ماتصدقوني هههههه وطلعت وانا مبسوطه ومرتاحه والصدمه الكبيره اني نجحت في الماده ههه يارب لك الحمد والشكر .

_______
الموقف الثاني :
قبل تقدمولي كذا شخص وسبحان الله مايصير نصيب .. ما انسى هذيك الفتره اللي مرت علي كان وقت الاجازه الصيفيه واخواتي كانو عندنا وسهرانين وضحك وسوالف جا في بالي اقول الحين انا سهرانه معهم وكله عالفاضي هههه ليش ما اصلي واستغل هالوقت في الدعاء ان الله يرزقني الزوج الصالح ويسر له وفعلا صرت اسهر معاهم وعند الساعه 2 ونص او 3 اروح افرش سجادتي واصلي وادعي بكل اللي خاطري فيه ( ربنا هب لنا من ازواجنا وذرياتنا قرة اعين واجعلنا للمتقين اماما ) (ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين ) ( ربي اني لما انزلت الي فقير ) .. وكل اللي نفسك وخاطرك فيه ادعيه وكنت اصليه ثلاث ركعات الثالثه اوتر بعدها اقرا سوره الواقعه لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ان اللي يقراها ماتصيبه فاقه ابد والفاقه هي الفقر والحاجه .. وانا كنت اقراها بنيه ان الله يرزقني من واسع فضله .. واستغفر 1000 مره ... تخيلو مده اسبوع وانا كذا
تصدقون بالله تقدمو لي ثنين في نفس اللحظه وصارت منافسه ومشاكل عشان الا يبوني اوافق !! هههههه سبحان الله والله انه شي غريب .. طبعا وافقت على واحد منهم بعد ما ارتحت له وهو الان زوجي والحمد الله كل اللي دعيته لقيته فيه من فضل ربي طيب وحنون ويخاف الله فيني ويلبي طلباتي واهله ناس طيبين ولا فكرت في يوم او حلمت اني اكون عندهم .


الموقف الثالث :
لما كنت راح اسافر للدراسه للخارج واجهتني امور وربي قلت خلاص راح اكنسل ولا راح اقدر اسافر بس بفضل ربي الدعاء والاستغفار فرجت وسهلت امور كثيره
واجهت امور كثيره في السكن يوم سافرت وسكنا في سكن يعني مو مره ولا عجبني صراحه ولا ابي زوجي يحس مع اني عارفه ان الفتره الاولى صعبه شوي علينا وكذا وصرت ادعي الله واستغفر ما تتصورون لو اقولكم بين كل صلاتين استغفر بحدود الف مره .. مامر كم يوم الا وقال خلاص راح نطلع لسكن جديد وفرحت مره دخلت السكن تدرون وش لقيت ....؟؟
(( فقلت استغفرو ربكم انه كان غفارا , يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا , ويمددكم باموال وبنين , ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم انهارا ))

هذا اللي لقيته .. دخلت السكن ولقيته جنه الله في ارضه شي يفوق الوصف يابنات الشجر محوط من كل مكان البيت واحسن موقع في السكن بيتنا وجيت تخيلو على وقت مطر مطر مررره وجو اتعب اوصفه وفيه مجرى صغير تحت يمشي عالشجر
ادري وصفي ممكن خيال بس هذا اللي صار وقلت سبحان الله العظيم الاستغفار يسوي كل هذا ....!!!

..

موقف حصل لاختي

كان عندها شغاله مطلعه عيونها مسكينه هههه وتخيلو كانت رافضه تشتغل نهائي وتبي تسافر وهي توها جايه يعني جديده مره ولا تتكلم مع اختي ولا تبي تشتغل جننتها واختي كل ما دقت على مكتب ياخذها رافضين سبحان الله يقولون مانبيها بدون سبب واللي قالو هاتيها تجلس عندهم كم يوم ويرجعونها يقولون كل من جا بياخذها تسوي حركات ويقولون هذي مجنونه مانبيها ههههه يعني مسكينه تخيلو شهر او اكثر وهي على هالحال والمشكله انها باسمها .. مره مكتئبه وجتني تقولي قلت لها ليش ما تستغفرين قالت تصدقين ماجا في بالي وصارت تستغفر وتستغفر بس ثلاث ايام تخيلو وش صار ؟؟
قامو المكاتب يدقون عليها من كل مكان ويقولون نبيها وصايره عليها حرب من اللي ياخذها هههههه وسبحان الله في الاخير راحت وجتني وقالت لي سبحان الله تدرين كل هذا بفضل الله سبحانه ثم بفضل الاستغفار ..!!


موقف حصل لقريب لي ..

الشخص هذا كان عنده دين مدري قرض بحدود 100,000 ريال تخيلو والشخص هذا مريض ولا يشتغل يعني مره حالته الماديه ماتسمح .. وسبحان الله كان وقت رمضان واخذ الاستغفار والاستغفار في كل وقت والله يابنات ان هذا كلامه لي انا يقول ما جا على نهايه الشهر او بدايه العيد ماني متذكره الا جا واحد وكلم ابوه قال هذي زكاة اموال واحد غني مره قيمتها 80,000 الف ريال ويبي يعطيها يعطيها شخص مديون وكذا وسبحان الله شلون عرفه وشلون جاه المبلغ ما يدري عرف ان الله كريم سبحانه ومايخلي عبده في كربه ..

.............
الاستغفار يابنات هو الفرج هو مفتاح كل شي تبينه

تبين الزواج استغفري
تبين الرزق استغفري
تبين الولد استغفري
تبين النجاح استغفري
تبين الشفاء استغفري

تذكري ( وماكان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون )
الدعاء + الاستغفار+ رضاء الوالدين + الصدقه + وحسن الخلق مع الناس

كنز بيد كل وحده وابسط منه مافيه لكن اللي عندها ام والا اب قبل اي شي تبر فيه وتسعى ورى رضاهم وتسالهم الدعاء الدائم لها بالتوفيق لان دعوة الوالد على ولده مستجاابه

لحو بالدعاء واستغفرو الله سبحانه ..
انا مره حلمت ان شخص جاني بس ما اعرف مين ولا شكله ولا اي شي كانه هتف باذني قولي استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه 
من سمعتها وانا دايم اكررها ويارب لك الحمد ما اشوف الا التوفيق والنجاح فيها ..

اللي تستفيد من موضوعي ابيها تدعي لي بالتوفيق وان الله يرزقني الذريه الصالحه اللي انتظرها ..

ويشفي امي وابوي واخوي واختي وياااااااارب لكم بالمثل
والسلام خير ختام

----------


## attoya

> قصه منقوله واسم صاحبتها رووح النوثه 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ( تجربتي مع الاستغفار )
> 
> السلام عليكم بنات ، كيف حالكم جميعا ..
> الموضوع هذا صراحه كان ودي اكتبه من زمان لكن لضيق الوقت عندي وظروفي الصعبه جعلتني أعمل على تاجيله يوما ورى يوم
> واللي حمسني اكثر رساله من العضوه شذى الحنين جزاها الله خير على تذكيري
> ...


ربي يحقق امانيك و يجيب دعائك ان شالله يا اختي

----------


## ازميرندا

حبيبتي سيري الرحمة واكفلي يتيم كل شهر بتدفعين مبلغ معين سواء بتختارين خارج او داخل الدولة و بيعطوج كل شهر تقرير عن اليتيم و صورة منه و هو بيكتب لج رسالة وانتي بتراسليه بعد يعني الشغلة حلوة و بالتوفيق

----------


## ليالي الامارات

> يارب يا كريم ترزق خواتي في هذا التجمع الزوج الصالح يارب العالمين


امين يارب بقدرته علي كل شي مافي شي بعيد علي ربنا
سلاااااااااااام

----------


## اموره دبي

اللهم وفق بنات هالتجمع لما تحب وترضى..
وارزقهم الزوج الصالح الذي يعينهم على برك


الله صل على نبينا محمد

اهم شي حسن الظن بالله والنيه الصادقه خواتي

ادعولي ربي يتمملي على خير ....

----------


## ميَميے يَإخے

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركااااااته.........

هلا صباااااياا شحااالكم...؟

انا يديده عندكم وعمري 22  :24: 

مادري اوقاات من اقعد برووحي اضاايج من هالسالفه وربيعااتي اصغر عني معرسااات  :3:  ذلوووني كل ماشافوني هاا فلانه بعدج ماعرستي هاافلانه محد ياااج هااافلانه .... هاافلانه.....  :14:  عااد تعاالو من ايلس صوبهم يقولوون احنا عيالنا كبروو وانتي بعدج مابتعرسين ويضحكوون  :14:  بس انا اضحك افج حلجي جيه مره  :5:  ويااهم عسب يحسوون اني ماايأثر علييه لوو شوو يقوولوون  :26:  ألي اسويه صح ولا لا 
انا في حياتي تقدمولي 3 مادري احس عمري نحسه  :12 (29):  عاد تعالوو قولولي شيفييهم يالله قولو شومافييهم كله حضي يااسكااره يااطالع من مرقص دااعم شبه  :19:  ياخي مب حااله حتى اختي تقوول شو هالحظ النحس الي فيييج  :14:  من بدااايه تضااايجت عقب قمت افكر شوي شوي قلت الحمدالله ربي يبالي الخيير الحمدالله اني مااخذيتهم وورطت عمري فييهم  :5:  وياليتكم تخلوني من بيينكم وبس 
واايد اسولف صح بس ماعلييه انا اللحين فيني رقااد لو مافيني جاان كتبت لكم مقاله  :18:  برجع لكم عقب تصبحون على خيير  :27:

----------


## وضـــحـــى

:Frown:  انا بروحي مكتئبه ولما اقرى العنوان أكتئب زود

----------


## gmare

ليش تكتئبين تفائلي بالخير وقعدي ستغفري هذا كله بيرووح عنج

----------


## ميَميے يَإخے

مثل ماقلت الاخت gmare ليش تكتئبين تفائلي بالخير وقعدي ستغفري هذا كله بيرووح عنج والله يووفقج فدييتج

----------


## smartheart

الله يرزقكم حبيباتي وخواتي بازواج صالحين ,تاكدو ان كل تاخيره فيها خيره 
تقربو لرب العباد ومقسم الارزاق وبتلاقون الخير كله صدقوني لان محد بايده شي غير الجبار اللي بيجبر خواطركم بيوم من الايام وان شاء الله هاليوم يكون جريب 
اكثرو من الاستغفار وتوكلو على الله واحسنو الظن فيه وابتعدو عن الاكتئاب وان شاء الله ماتمر هالسنه الا وكلكم مخطوبين

----------


## LADUREE

اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهد انك انت الذي لااله الاانت...الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اقضي حاجتي ... انسي وحدتي ... فرج كربتي...اجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيراونذكرك كثيرافانت بي بصير ... يامجيب المضطر اذا دعاك...احلل عقدتي ...امن روعتي ... ياالهي من لي الجا اليه اذا لم الجا الي الركن الشديد الذي اذا دعا اجاب ...هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا...اجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن... فانت علي كل شي قدير...يامن قلت لشي كن فيكون...ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة ... وقنا عذاب النا وصل اللهم علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## gmare

ويينكم بناااااااااااااات شو سويتو ماسويتووو 
بخبركم شي سويته وحسيت براااحه وتفائل غير طبيعي 
قريت سوره البقره والرحمن والجن في مااي كنت كل ما اخلص صفحه انفث الافضل تكوون دبه كبيره ولا جيك مال الماي شربت منه لين حسيت اني بنفجر وصبيت كووب وسرت صوب الزرااعه في بيتنا وصبيته فوق راسي والباقي خليته عسب اشرب منه يوم اعطش حسيت برااحه ماتوصف 

وعندي يقين ان الله بيحققلي لي اباااه قرييب

----------


## Done

قماري كفالة يتيم تقدرين عن طريق الهلال الاحمر

----------


## Done

ميمي ياخي فديتج بعدج صغيرة ،، ماعليج من هالرمسه وبعدج عن اتقولين حظي مب حلو ولاتنسين الدعاء

----------


## Done

وضحى غناتي ليش بالعكس انا احس اني مع خوات نتشارك همومنا ونسعى انه نخليها شي ايجابي انضمي معانا

----------


## Done

للخوات اللي ارفعن الموضوع ودعوا لنا بالتوفيق يزاكن الله خير

----------


## Done

قماري انا كنت ناويه اسوي شراتج ،، ان شالله بسوي 
الحمدالله الامور طيبه وماشي يديد

----------


## Done

وين عسلي وفتاة صابرة ما شاركن وخاصه فتاة صابرة من زمان
وعسول الله يعلم يمقن عرست يمقن لأ

----------


## عسـلي

جان زين هههههههههههه !
فديتج سلامات؟! شحال صبعج الحينه؟
انتي الوحيده اللي متفاعله في الموضوع ><"
انا بديت افقد الأمل استغفر الله ><
اخباركم بنات

----------


## Done

مرحبا بعسولة التجمع ،،، لا ليش ،، الحمدالله احين احسن

----------


## Done

شفتي قماري تقرا في الماي وتشربه انا ان شالله ناويه اسوي جيه بقرا سورة البقرة في ماي وبشربه ع قدرتي كامله او اجزئها ع كامل اليوم

----------


## عسـلي

مرحبا بج =)
وضحيلي كيف تقرين ع الماي انا ماعرف ><"
يصير نقرا اجزاء؟
ماحب جي انا اذا بديت لازم انهي ماحب شغل نص نص ><"
خبريني كيف بتسوين لاني مافهم كيف يقرون ع الماي ><"

----------


## عسـلي

ههههههههه هالعضوه نكها قماري وانا اقول كيف تنقرا هاي >< شحالج !

بنات كلمة ( جن ) تخوفني وايد انا قبل ماكنت اخاف بالعكس كنت احب هالسوالف وايد !
بس الحين مدري بلاني ارقد بالنهار وانش بليل والسبب اخاف ارقد بليل ! ماروم ارقد
واذا رقدت يصير لي شي واحس فيهم ف ماروم ارقد اتم طول الليل واعيه وارقد بالنهار
>> اول مره تعرفون شي عني خخ
سورة البقره والرحمن و الجن ؟ سبحان الله لهم سوره خاصه لهم سبحان الله !
DONE كيف اقرا ع الماي ><"
وهيه صح ايلس طول الليل ماسوي شي اقول بنش اصلي القيام بس مانش اتعايز مادري ليش><"
استغفر الله

----------


## Done

شوفي فديت عن نفسي انا اقرا سورة البقرة كامله بس مب مره وحدة يعني ع فترتين او اكثر الصبح والعصر مثلاً الصبح قريت 150 انفث ف الماي واشربه ع طول في قلاص والعصر اكمل واقرا الباقي وانفثه في قلاص ماي واشربه انا من زمان كنت جيه اسوي ،، بس احين برجع ان شالله

----------


## Done

ههههههه اتعرفين انا شراتج اخاف عشان جيه فالليل ما ارقد بروحي ارقد مع اختي واغمض عيوني وابند الليت واقول ادعية استغفار واقول حق عمري سو تتمنين باجر الله يحقق لج واقوول كل اللي في خاطري وارقد الحمدالله

----------


## Done

وعن صلاة قيام الليل الصراحه انا بعد احس كنت قبل انشط احين اقول لا برقد شوي وبقوم ما اقوم الا قليلاً

----------


## عسـلي

عندي سؤال
تقرون سورة البقره شرات مايقولون بصمت ولا كيف؟!
لاني صراحه يوم اقرا ارتل يعني اكمل الجزء الاول عقبها اتعب واسكر ! استغفر الله
واذا قريت من دون ما ارتل احسني خلصت السوره كلها واستغرب من نفسي انا متا وصلت هني؟ يعني مادري ؟
كملت 4ايام اقرا ورا بعض كل عصر والحمدلله بس قطعت عقب 

احس الكسل مآكلني آكاال ><

~.~ ماتلاحظون كثرة المواضيع اللي تخص السحر؟ استغفر الله ساعات استغرب الاجانب كيف عايشين؟لاسحر ولا شي هههههههههه اما يوم افكر فيهم اسرح في عالم ثااني

----------


## Done

هههههههاي والله انا قول شراتج الانجليز ماييهم هالشي

والله انا اقراها بصوت مسموع وارتل صح ساعات ما اركز بس اكمل لاني كل ما رجعت وعدت الايه زيادة اتشتت بس احين احسن عن قبل وانا عشان ما اتعب اجزئها ع مرتيت او ثلاث ف اليوم وانا سمعت انه مب زين يقرون القرآن صامت

----------


## عسـلي

انا يوم اقرا من دون مارتل اقول استغفر الله شو يالسه اسوي انا 
بحاول اليوم ان شاء الله ببدأ من اول ويديد
قبل سنه كنت اوكيه انش الساعه 3 اصلي القيام بعد ما اخلص اقرا سورة البقرة لين يأذن الفير تميت جي يمكن 5 او6 ايام والحمدلله كل اموري تمام بس مادري شو صارلي ><
ان شاء الله اليوم ابدأ واًصلي القيام
عادي اقرا ع ماي زمزم؟

----------


## Done

والله اعتقد عادي كله بركه بس سألي والدتج او والدج ،، والله يوفقنا
عسوووول وايد سألتي بسجخخ اسولف

----------


## عسـلي

ههههههههههههه كلهم رقود اسأل منو هالوقت غير اختي وكل همها شرشفها خخ
تعرفين محد معبرني في المنتدى غيرج ههههههههههه
مب مشكله الحين بشوف هالبضاعه وبروح المطبخ يعت صراحه

----------


## Done

افا عسولة المنتدى محد يعبرها!!! انا ف الخدمه فديتج اي وقت ماشي ورايه واعيه

----------


## وضـــحـــى

اهم شي النيه .. 

اخباركم

----------


## gmare

يالخياااااانه تسولفن وانا محد لا لا زعلت خلاااص  :28:

----------


## gmare

الحمدلله بخيير انتي اخباارج

----------


## وضـــحـــى

قماري السموحه منج طال عمرج اخر مره
اخبار الخير ......

----------


## gmare

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=832255

----------


## gmare

حد واااعي

----------


## Done

> يالخياااااانه تسولفن وانا محد لا لا زعلت خلاااص


ههههههه كشفتينا

----------


## Done

مشكورة قماري ع الرابط ،، القصص حفزتني اكثر،

----------


## Done

يارب الله يبشرنا بشاره طيبه يارب هالايام

----------


## Mall.08

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## Done

ربي انت رجائي

----------


## gmare

بناات كل وحده تخبرني يوم تنحبط شو تسوي

----------


## Done

مرحبا بنوتات اشحالكن ،، 
قماري ،، انا اقنع نفسي انه هالاحباط من الشيطان لانه ما يباني اقرا واتقرب من ربي ،، احتسب همي واحباطي يعني اقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل استغفر واتصدق 
ان قدرت غيرت في برنامجي بطلعه ولا اسوي شي احبه 
وانتي شو اتسوين

----------


## ميَميے يَإخے

هلا خواااتــــــــــــــي اشحاااالـــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــم..؟

قماري " انا من ايني احباااط عى طوول استغفر واحااااول اشله من بالي واحاااول استغل وقتي بالادعييه ولا اي شي ثااني .

----------


## unique flower

يارب يرزقكم اخواتي بالزوج الصالح 
يمكن هالتأخر فيه الخير لكم وانتن لا تعلمن

----------


## unique flower

> يارب الله يبشرنا بشاره طيبه يارب هالايام


آميـــن ^^

----------


## ميَميے يَإخے

> يارب الله يبشرنا بشاره طيبه يارب هالايام


امييييين

----------


## jory flower

ايام اقول ما تأخر نصيبي الا الله بعوضني بأحسن من اخواتي وايام اندب حظي ودموعي ما اوعى ليها الى تصب

----------


## gmare

انا يوم احس اني محبطه وفيني صييحه اتوضا وصلي ركعتين وقعد ادعي من خاااطر في سجوودي وقول اللهم اني اسألك برحمتك ولطفك وكرمك ان ترحمني انته وحدك اعلم بحاالي وقوول كل لي احسه حق ربييي 
اشكيله 
ومانش من سيادتي الا وانا مرتاااحه وحس بتفأل

----------


## Mall.08

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## الم الندم

الله يرزقكم الازواج الصالحين  :27:

----------


## عسـلي

بشل فكرة الزواج من بالي عسب ما انحبط
بس بستمر ف الجدول ان شاء الله
علومكن؟

----------


## gmare

علومنا طيبه 
حتا انا بشلها اريد اشغل نفسي باشيآء ثانيه وراايه تجهيزات رمضاان والعيد وبعدها بساافر المانيا  :35:

----------


## عسـلي

مديم فديتج
عن نفسي صح اريد اكمل نص ديني بس في هالزمن غاسله ايدي غاسله غاسله
صراحه ماحس في ريايل في هالزمن ! من كثر لي نسمعه ولي نشوفه
وفوق هذا شوفو المعرسات كيف حالهن 
اول شهرين ماشي حالهم
بعد سنه ولا سنتين مطلقه
واذا ماطلقت تلاقون ريلها يرمس وحده ثانيه
يعني الزواج باختصار خليته اخر همي اخر شي افكر فيه !!
بتقرب من ربي بنيه ان الله يحفظ بيت ابوي ويبعد اهلي عن المشاكل ويحفظ اخواني وخواتي من كل شر
الله يرزقني الصحه والعافيه تكفيني صحتي لاراحت محد بينفعني الحمدلله على كل حال  :5:

----------


## Done

> ايام اقول ما تأخر نصيبي الا الله بعوضني بأحسن من اخواتي وايام اندب حظي ودموعي ما اوعى ليها الى تصب


خذيها مني بعدج صغيرة فديتج خل الرياييل يندبون حظهم لانهم ماحصلولنا نحن الجواهر

----------


## Done

قماري.. حلو والله بتسافررن ياحيكم نبا براد من المانياخخخ يالله فديتج ان شالله تستانسون

----------


## akon

بالتوفيق باذن الله تعالة

----------


## Done

عسلي صح احين الشي الطاغي اللي مب زين لكن اكيد في اللي سيده وهل معاني ،، وف كل الاحوال صح نحن لازم لا فكرة الزواج ولا فكرة انخليها همنا ،،الا انه كيف انكون احسن جدام عمارنا وكيف نرضي ربنا ونتعلم من اخطاءنا ،، وان شالله نقدر نوصل

----------


## ^منايا^

> مديم فديتج
> عن نفسي صح اريد اكمل نص ديني بس في هالزمن غاسله ايدي غاسله غاسله
> صراحه ماحس في ريايل في هالزمن ! من كثر لي نسمعه ولي نشوفه
> وفوق هذا شوفو المعرسات كيف حالهن 
> اول شهرين ماشي حالهم
> بعد سنه ولا سنتين مطلقه
> واذا ماطلقت تلاقون ريلها يرمس وحده ثانيه
> يعني الزواج باختصار خليته اخر همي اخر شي افكر فيه !!
> بتقرب من ربي بنيه ان الله يحفظ بيت ابوي ويبعد اهلي عن المشاكل ويحفظ اخواني وخواتي من كل شر
> الله يرزقني الصحه والعافيه تكفيني صحتي لاراحت محد بينفعني الحمدلله على كل حال


صدقتي من كثر اتمنى اكمل نص ديني بس هالزمن والريااايييل يخوفوون هالزمن ع اخر

خصيصا الطلاق والخيانه بالهبل

----------


## Done

> صدقتي من كثر اتمنى اكمل نص ديني بس هالزمن والريااايييل يخوفوون هالزمن ع اخر
> 
> خصيصا الطلاق والخيانه بالهبل


يه صح هالشي طاغي بس في المقابل في رياييل عكس هالفئه ،،والله يوفقنا

----------


## وضـــحـــى

:Frown:  لي متى يعني

----------


## ميَميے يَإخے

هلا خواااتي شحااالكم ؟؟

يالله كل وحده تقوول بعدكم مستمرين عالجدوول وقرااءه الادعيييه .....

----------


## عسـلي

الحمدلله ماشي الحال علومكن ؟

عن نفسي مالحق ع قيام الليل بسبة اليهال يوم يسهرون خخ! وساعات عيازه مني
بس الاستغفار شبه مداومه عليه 
في اشيا ركيكه عندي والمصيبه اكمل يوم ونص رقاد ! استغفر الله 


واللي رمست عن الخيانه والطلاق هههههه حبيبتي انسي انسي الزواج
( على نيـاتكم ترزقـون ) لانستعيل ع الرزق
والتأخير خيـر للكل !
اغلبية الي عرسن صغار ولايفهمن شي وهم صراحه بجهلهم وجهل اهلهم انهم ماعلموهم المسؤوليه صارت نسبة الطلاق بالهبل 
خلونا نحن نبدأ نفهم امور الحياه
من تنظيف البيت ( نظفي غرفتج مب شرط بيت ابوج =)
ابدي تعلمي طبخ بدايه سويتات معكرونه محاشي وعيش وبرياني والخ --( عن نفسي ماعرف صراحه بس ببدأ اتعلم ومنها بيزيد وزني ههههه بفتح شهيتي للأكل )
فن التعامل مع الجنس الاخر ! ( اقرو اي كتاب يخص الريايل طريقة تفكيرهم وهيك ) عسب يوم تزوجين وقت الضرابه تعرفين تتصرفين وكيف تتفاهمين معاه !
التعامل مع الأطفال كيف تعلميهن كيف تتفاهمين وياهم شو الاكل المناسب لهم ( لاتقولين مو ام ابدي من الحين تاخذين خبره)
رياضه ( حافظي ع الرشاقه )
والاهم من هذا كله بالجدول ادعي ان الله يبارك في عمرج وعمر اهلج وجميع المسلمين و ( تقربي من رب العالمين ) مافي احلا من هالشي

يعني نستفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يد من حياتنا بدال هم الزواج اللي شالينه !

----------


## ليالي الامارات

هلا وغلا

مافي احسن من الاستغفار والصدقه والدعاء لبعض بظهر الغيب واهم شي التفاؤل 

سلااااااام

----------


## شجون العمر99

مرحباً
ان شاء يكتب لكل بنت ما أتزوج واتمنى لكم التوفيق 
كل تاخير فيها خير

----------


## Done

السلام عليكم ،،، بنات لو سمحتن مانبا كلام يحبط نحن هنيه نبا نشجع بعض ع الطاعه ونذكر بعض بحُسن الظن بالله ،،
وتراه مثل مافيه الشين في الرياييل في بنات اشين يعينن ع الخيانه وهالسوالف

----------


## Done

‎‎ عن أوس بن أوس رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن من أفضل أيامكمعن يوم الجمعة، فأكثروا عليّ من الصلاة فيه، فإن صلاتكم معروضة عليّ ) رواه أبو داود. وصححه الألباني.

----------


## Done

اليوم لاتنسون الدعاء ،، بدعليكن وادعلي بنات بالتوفيق

----------


## Done

مرحبا بنات اشحالكن يالمختفيات ،،،

----------


## الخيييليه

ادعوولي بنات بالزوج الصالح

----------


## Done

الله يرزقني ويرزقج ويرزق كل بنت يارب

----------


## Done

مضايقه 
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Done



----------


## Done



----------


## حبى راك

الله يرزقني ويرزقج ويرزق كل بنت يارب

----------


## حبى راك

قراءة سورة البقره يوميا,,مع الاستغفار وقيام اليل والصدقه,,نسوي هالشي

----------


## Mall.08

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## Done

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Done

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## خفايا الروح*

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## رسالة مشاعر

عمري 34 ... ولعل ف التاخير خير لي... لما اشوف ثمار التاخير والنتايج احمد ربي... وربي اكيد يبيلي الخير ... سبحان ربي العظيم مدبر الامور.... والحمدالله على كل حال

----------


## Done

> عمري 34 ... ولعل ف التاخير خير لي... لما اشوف ثمار التاخير والنتايج احمد ربي... وربي اكيد يبيلي الخير ... سبحان ربي العظيم مدبر الامور.... والحمدالله على كل حال


الحمد الله على كل حال ،، الله يوفقج ويسعدج

----------


## Done

بنات منوه هنيه ف التجمع تشتغل وهل الشغل اتحسه ماخذ وقت وحيز فعال من حياتها ولاا ،،

----------


## حبى راك

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## Done

شو هالاختفاآ الجماعي
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## Done

بنات الفترة لي طافت استوالي حادث بسيط الحمدالله 
وانا اتعورت شوي والصراحه كان الالم يخوفني واقول ياربي شو هذا وليش انا وما ادري شو والحمدالله خواتي كانن يطمنني ويقولن ثقي بالله بيروح الالم وبتردين مةل ما انتي ،، والحمدالله تعافيت ،، المهم يابنات اللي ابا اقوله انه نحن البشر مع انه انعرف انه لنا رب يرزقنا ويشفينا اذا مرضنا ويعطينا اذا سألناه ليش نخاف اذا رزقنا تأخر ليش نزعل ليش نضايق .. مع انه نعرف انه الله موجود معانا دايماً ،، وكم مر علينا وايد بس الحمدالله بعدنا نتنفس وعندنا فرص ف الحياة بس شي في خاطري وحبيت اقوله

----------


## الكلاسيك

فددددددددددديتككككككككككممم والله 
ليش الحزن والضيج في ناس تبا تطلق وفي ناس تبا تزوج 
روحوا المحكمه بتشوفون ناس بالهبل تطلب الطلاق الي مقصر عليها ريلها 
والي يضربها ويضرب عليها والي ماا ينفق عليهاا 
قولوا الحمدالله انتوا عايشات ومرتاحات ماقاصرنكم شئ 
والله يوفقهم ويحقق لكم الي بخاطركم

----------


## الكلاسيك

فددددددددددديتككككككككككممم والله 
ليش الحزن والضيج في ناس تبا تطلق وفي ناس تبا تزوج 
روحوا المحكمه بتشوفون ناس بالهبل تطلب الطلاق الي مقصر عليها ريلها 
والي يضربها ويضرب عليها والي ماا ينفق عليهاا 
قولوا الحمدالله انتوا عايشات ومرتاحات ماقاصرنكم شئ 
والله يوفقهم ويحقق لكم الي بخاطركم

----------


## حبى راك

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Done

كلاسيك ،، آااااااه خليها ع الله

----------


## حلم بنفسجي

ماشاءالله من متى هالتجمع ؟؟؟

ربي يرزقكم بالأزواج الصالحين عاجل غير آجل 

قماري شحالج ؟

----------


## Hudaa8

انا عمري 21 و كنت توني باديه افكر فالعرس لنه نص ربيعاتي عرسوا !!! بس إستوقفني منظر أخوي إلي عمره 30 سنه ولين الحين مب معرس 
كنت أسأله ماتبي تعرس ؟؟ قالي لا مب أحين شلي ف ويع الراس ، كلامة خلاني أفكر و خلت أفكاري تاخذ منهجية ثانيه غير إلي كنت عليها 
يعني نحن نعاني لأنه ماعدنا شريك في حياتنا و هم يشوفونا مثل العبئ عليهم و انا ما أعمم بس أقول أغلبيتهم مع إنه لو فكرنا فيها العبئ على الحرمة أكثر من الريال فالزواج بالذات في مجتمع غير متكافل في طريقة التفكير بين الحرمة و الريال فالحرمة في الي ترتب له أغراضه و تنضف و تشيل و تحط و تحمل و تربي و جسمها يخترب و يتحرطم عليها يقولها ضعفي و حضرته بكرشته مجابلنها الى آخره . 
فكرت و قلت انا بعد شلي بويع الراس دام في النهاية مسئولياتي بتكثر و انا ف بيت أهلي معززه مكرمة !

ركزوا على الجانب الجميل و الجيد فالموضوع نحن مب مفرورين فالشارع نفس الانجليز عشان نحس بالوحده 
أو نحتاي حد يعيش ويانا ، نحن عايشين مع الناس الي يحبونه صج و مستحيل يتخلون عنا . و حتى لو البعضنا أهلهم يعذبونهم بس شو الضمان إنه زوجج مايكون أسوء !!! من الغباء إنه نطلع عمارنا من حفره طولها مترين و نعق عمارنا ف بير .

الحياة مثل الورقه إلي تيج مخططه و القلم نيب الورقه و نحن نخط فيها و نكتب حتى لو إنه الورقه هاي مخططه من قبل مانكتب فيها بس نحن إلي بنشكل زوايا هالصفحات بقلمنا .

في طريقة قمت أسويها مؤخراً ووايد فادتني من إني أطيح في دوامة التشاؤم إلي كنت فيها جربوها يمكن تفيدكم ..
كل اليوم الصبح أول ما أقوم أقعد أتذكر كل الأشياء الحلوه في حياتي فأدخل أسبح و أنا قاعدة أكررها في بالي مثلاً
من أقوم أبدء أكرر التالي>>
الحمدللة إن ربي عطاني فرصة أعيش اليوم بعد 
الحمدللة إن أمي معاي 
الحمدللة إن أختي معاي 
الحمدللة إني عايشة ف بيت و غيري مب لاقي يعيش 
الحمدللة إني بروح أتريق أحلى ريوق 

ماتتخيلون الأشيا إلي يمكن نشوفها صغيره و قمت أحمد ربي عليها 
هالطريقة تعلمتها من كتاب إسمة قوة عقلك الباطن ..
طريقة فعالة تعطيج الأمل .. و والله العظيم مع إنه الضروف إلي قاعدة أمر فيها وايد صعبة بس متخيلين انه بسبت هالطريقة مب متأثره نهائياً و الحمدلله 
و الكل مستغرب أمي قامت تزيغ تقول لايكون هذا الهدوء إلي يسبق العاصفة و أضحك لأنه رغم هالعثره في وايد أشياا حلوة ربي كارمني فيها ف ليش أتذمر بتحسين إنج صج تافه و بتستحين من رب العالمين .

في نفس الكتاب هذا في فصل عن كيف تجذبين رجل و كذا وحدة جذبت لها ريل عن طريق الكتاب 
أخيرا ً لا تحاوطين عمرج بالناس السلبين نهائيا السلبية مدمره وايد و اتعبج و مافي شي يستاهل التعب 


و آسفة لو طولت عليكم 
و ربي يرزقني و يرزقكم بالي نتمناه

----------


## معاك احلى

> انا عمري 21 و كنت توني باديه افكر فالعرس لنه نص ربيعاتي عرسوا !!! بس إستوقفني منظر أخوي إلي عمره 30 سنه ولين الحين مب معرس 
> كنت أسأله ماتبي تعرس ؟؟ قالي لا مب أحين شلي ف ويع الراس ، كلامة خلاني أفكر و خلت أفكاري تاخذ منهجية ثانيه غير إلي كنت عليها 
> يعني نحن نعاني لأنه ماعدنا شريك في حياتنا و هم يشوفونا مثل العبئ عليهم و انا ما أعمم بس أقول أغلبيتهم مع إنه لو فكرنا فيها العبئ على الحرمة أكثر من الريال فالزواج بالذات في مجتمع غير متكافل في طريقة التفكير بين الحرمة و الريال فالحرمة في الي ترتب له أغراضه و تنضف و تشيل و تحط و تحمل و تربي و جسمها يخترب و يتحرطم عليها يقولها ضعفي و حضرته بكرشته مجابلنها الى آخره . 
> فكرت و قلت انا بعد شلي بويع الراس دام في النهاية مسئولياتي بتكثر و انا ف بيت أهلي معززه مكرمة !
> 
> ركزوا على الجانب الجميل و الجيد فالموضوع نحن مب مفرورين فالشارع نفس الانجليز عشان نحس بالوحده 
> أو نحتاي حد يعيش ويانا ، نحن عايشين مع الناس الي يحبونه صج و مستحيل يتخلون عنا . و حتى لو البعضنا أهلهم يعذبونهم بس شو الضمان إنه زوجج مايكون أسوء !!! من الغباء إنه نطلع عمارنا من حفره طولها مترين و نعق عمارنا ف بير .
> 
> الحياة مثل الورقه إلي تيج مخططه و القلم نيب الورقه و نحن نخط فيها و نكتب حتى لو إنه الورقه هاي مخططه من قبل مانكتب فيها بس نحن إلي بنشكل زوايا هالصفحات بقلمنا .
> ...


 اممممممم بصراحه انتي وايد صغيره عالزواج ما ادري يمكن على حسب الاسره الي انتي عايشه فيهااااا بس اكيد انه في امنيه موجوده بينااااااا 
انا دخلت هذا الموضوع مره ثانيه بالصدفه الحين وقريت نظرتج الي اخذتيها من الكتاب وعجبتني وفعلا عندج حق وهذا بعد انا الي افكر فيه الحين لدرجة والله اني احيانا اكلم نفسي اقول شو هالتفكير ليش افكر بالزوج والاطفال والبيت وانا من فضل ربي عايشه بخير ونعمه مقارنة بغيري من الناس الي ممكن مو لاقين لقمة العيش الاساسيه او حتى مو لاقين بيت يحميهم من برد الشتاء وحر الصيف ولا يلقون دواء يهدي حالتهم المرضيه 
بس تدرين دايما الانسان ما يفكر بالي في ايده ويشوف الشئ الي محروم منه انه راحته وجنته 
تدرين انه موروثاتنا وتربيتنا خلتنا نفكر بالزوج على انه امان واطمئنان واساس بمجرد وجوده بحياتنا بغض النظر عن ظلمه وتسلطه وخلت العزباء انثى ناقصه

----------


## Hudaa8

للأسف مجتمعنا ظالم لحقوقنا نحن كائنات الكلمة تأثر علينا و صعب تغيرين نظرتهم للبنت الغير متزوجة 
هم يشوفنه ستر للبنت ما يشوفنه رابط للحياة و سعادة و استقرار كثر الستر 
حتى البنت لو غلطة أول شي بيقولنه بنزوجها و بنفتك !!
عموماً أهم مافي الموضوع تمسكنا بكل الأشيا الحلوه في حياتنا و الي ربنا منعم علينا فيها

----------


## ميت عنا

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
الله يرزقني ويرزق كل بنت يااارب بزوج صالح ويخاف الله

----------


## ميت عنا

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
الله يرزقني ويرزق كا بنت بزوج صالح ويخاف الله

----------


## ميَميے يَإخے

هلا بناات شحاالكم عسااكم بخيير ...؟


بخبركم البناات البارح حلم اني اركض اركض ورى قطار لانه روح عني حلم فعلا يخوف  :3:  وخاايفه افسره خاصتا اربيعتي قالت انه قطار يعني قطار زواجج ماعرف والله بس خاايفه افسره يطلع شي شيييين 
><

----------


## ميَميے يَإخے

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
الله يرزقني ويرزق كا بنت بزوج صالح ويخاف الله

----------


## ss91

حسبيّ الله .. 
لا إله إلا هو / عليه توّكلت ، 
وهو ربّ العرش العظيم ، [ إن قلتها : كفاك الله ما أهمّك ] ♥

----------


## حبى راك

حسبيّ الله .. 
لا إله إلا هو / عليه توّكلت ، 
وهو ربّ العرش العظيم ، [ إن قلتها : كفاك الله ما أهمّك ] ♥

----------


## حبى راك

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
الله يرزقني ويرزق كا بنت بزوج صالح ويخاف الله

----------


## حبى راك

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
الله يرزقني ويرزق كا بنت بزوج صالح ويخاف الله


حسبيّ الله .. 
لا إله إلا هو / عليه توّكلت ، 
وهو ربّ العرش العظيم ، [ إن قلتها : كفاك الله ما أهمّك ] ♥

----------


## حبى راك

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير،سبحان الله،سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم،الحمدلله، لا إله إلا الله و الله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله رب هب لي زوجا صالحا انك سميع مجيب الدعاء


لك الحمد يارب إن فاض دمعي و أصبحت رهناً لضيق المدى
لك الحمد يارب إن هزني طول صمتي و بت أواصل فيك الرجى
إذا انت يارب لم تعفوا عني و ضاعت علي الحياة سدى 
فمن لي سواك أعلق فيه رجائي و حبي و كل المنى

----------


## حبى راك

لك الحمد يارب إن فاض دمعي و أصبحت رهناً لضيق المدى
لك الحمد يارب إن هزني طول صمتي و بت أواصل فيك الرجى
إذا انت يارب لم تعفوا عني و ضاعت علي الحياة سدى 
فمن لي سواك أعلق فيه رجائي و حبي و كل المنى

----------


## Done

اللي اعرفه انه مب زين اتقولين الحلم اذا مب زين وان شالله خير يارب ،، وتوكلي ع ربج والاحلام احيانا اتكون حديث نفس والله يوفقج

----------


## Done

حبي راك ،، هي رافعه الموضوع لها جائزة 

----------


## Done

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Done

شخباركن يا بنات يا مختفيات ،،، الجديدات منكن والقديمات ،،

----------


## حبى راك

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
الله يرزقني ويرزق كا بنت بزوج صالح ويخاف الله


حسبيّ الله .. 
لا إله إلا هو / عليه توّكلت ، 
وهو ربّ العرش العظيم ، [ إن قلتها : كفاك الله ما أهمّك ] ♥

----------


## حبى راك

كيف رافعة ولى جايزة

----------


## Done

يعني انتي دوم متواجدة فحبيت اشكرج

----------


## Done

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## حبى راك

اهاااااااااااا
تسلمين حبوبة 
مشكورة
ربى يرزقنا بالازواج الصالحة ان شاء الله

----------


## حبى راك

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
الله يرزقني ويرزق كا بنت بزوج صالح ويخاف الله


حسبيّ الله .. 
لا إله إلا هو / عليه توّكلت ، 
وهو ربّ العرش العظيم ، [ إن قلتها : كفاك الله ما أهمّك ] ♥

----------


## Done

العفو اختـــــــــ حبي راك ــــــــــــي 

اللهم انت ربي لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استعطت اعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ابؤ لك بنعمتك علي وابؤ بذنبي فأغفر لي فأنه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت

----------


## حبى راك

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Done

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## حبى راك

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## حبى راك

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## حبى راك

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
الله يرزقني ويرزق كا بنت بزوج صالح ويخاف الله


حسبيّ الله .. 
لا إله إلا هو / عليه توّكلت ، 
وهو ربّ العرش العظيم ، [ إن قلتها : كفاك الله ما أهمّك ] ♥

----------


## Done

مرحبا اشحالكن ،، مساكن الله بالخير

----------


## Done

اظن الكل مشغول ب رمضان والعيد ،،
الله يبلغنا رمضان جميعاً بصحه وعافيه ،، ان شالله

----------


## Done

اشكرج حبي راك ع رفع الموضوع

----------


## Done

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## doctora

الله يرزقكم يا بنات ويرزقني عاجلا غيلر اجل

----------


## MEMOIR

اشحالكن خواتي كلن بحاله ؟؟

----------


## Done

> اشحالكن خواتي كلن بحاله ؟؟


الحمدالله بخير ،، نورتينا انتي اشحالج

----------


## Done

> الله يرزقكم يا بنات ويرزقني عاجلا غيلر اجل


 آمين يارب مشكورة

----------


## Done

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Done

بنات يوم اتحسون بالاحباط شو اتسوون ،؟

----------


## الغروب الاخير

ربي لاتذرني فردا وانت خير الرازقين

----------


## حبى راك

ااامين
ربى اعنى على نفسى فهى تريد لى التهلكه وانا اريد لها الجنه

ربنا ارزقنا يقينا لا يجرحه شك
ورضا لا يعكر صفوه كدر وحبا صادقا لا يشوبه هوى
وعملا صالحا لا يفسده رياء وعافيه دائمة لا يتخللها بلاء
وانشراح صدر لا ينغصه هم وسلامة قلب لا تزول ابدا
ونور بصيرة لا يخطىء ابدا وزيادة ايمان لا يفتر ابدا

----------


## حبى راك

ربي لاتذرني فردا وانت خير الرازقين

----------


## حبى راك

الله يرزقكم يا بنات ويرزقني عاجلا غيلر اجل


لاااااشكر ع واجب 
فديتج ماسوست شىء

----------


## حبى راك

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
الله يرزقني ويرزق كا بنت بزوج صالح ويخاف الله


حسبيّ الله .. 
لا إله إلا هو / عليه توّكلت ، 
وهو ربّ العرش العظيم ، [ إن قلتها : كفاك الله ما أهمّك ] ♥



لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## روز2009

موفقه

----------


## Prime Lamy

> حبااايبي انا ابا رايكم بشغلة ابا افرح بربيعتي فحصلت مكتب فراس الخيمة للتوفيق راسين بالحلال و معترف من قبل الشؤون الاجتماعية انتو شو رايكم اتصل عليهم واسال ولا نتريا النصيب خاصة انها ما تشتغل وما عندها اهل وما تظهر من البيت يعني موليه ما حد يعرفها


الله لا يحرمك أجرها سويها وتوكلي على الله مع الدعاء لها يكون لها خيره وتتوفق بما يتقدم لها ,,

----------


## Prime Lamy

الموضوع شدني يمكن لأنه بفكر وواقعي ..
فرحتي بلجؤ لله ماله حد لأنه الأختيار المنجي دنيا وأخره ..
لدي أمور أتمنى توضح لكم وهي كالتالي :

1/ من يكون هدفها من العباده فقط الحصول على الزواج والاولاد سوف تشعر بالملل ولا يكون هناك روحانيه ..والدليل كم ظل زكريا يدعو ربه ورزقه الله بالنبي يحي عليه السلام لانردد دعوته ربي لا تذرني فرداً ونحن نعلق أمالنا بالولد وننسى العباده ..

2/ لنعلم أننا خلقنا للعباده فقط ..من حولنا ملوك امراء شيوخ لهم من المال والزوج والاولاد ما لهم رحلوا وظل جسدهم وحيد بالقبر ويوم العرض لا ينفع مال ولا بنون ولا زوج الا من له قلب سليم ..نفوز بالقلب السليم لنعيش نعيم دااااااااااااائم ..

3/ مهم كانت المطالب والاعمار ربي من كتب وربي من يقدر فلما الحزن والملل فمن كان ينظر لك نظرت نقص فهو معترض على أمر الرب جل وعلا ..

4/ كل مافي الكون بيد الرب سبحانه وليس عدم الزوج خسران الجنان وليس من تزوج ملك الجنان فلم الحسره ربما عدم الارتباط خيره ربما بالامر خيره لم تحصل عليها من تزوجت فلاتحرمي نفسك أجر الأخره والفوز بخيرها الدائم من أجل أمر قضي وتم ونخسر حال الدنيا والفوز بالمنازل العلا بالأخره ..

5 / الله سبحانه وتعالى يعطي ويأخذ فلابد من ذلك أخذ منا الزواج باكراً أعطنا خيراً منه ..

6/ كثرة البنات وبحثهن عن الزواج لآنه السلاح الاول لستر فلا وربك ليس هو من يستر علينا من خلقنا هو ستار العيوب دنيا وأخره ..

7/ نصيب بيد ربي يصيبني متى ما أراد فلن أملئ قلبي الا رضا وحب لما هو مكتوب ..


الدعاء مخ العباده والاستغفار طريق الرزق وصلاة الليل تفرح الله والبقره حرس من الشياطين والملك تنجي من عذاب القبر ..
والزواج سنه فقط سنه من ناله سؤل عن حقوق زوجه وأولاده وأهله ومن لم يدرك السنه بأمر الله سؤل عن نفسه ...

----------


## MEMOIR

done يوم تحسين باحباط حاولي تهربين منه .. سوي اي شي .. روحي المطبخ سوي سويت ... او خذيلج شاور منعش... وتعطري وبخري شعري ... او صلي ركعتين واقري ما تيسر من القران .. الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب.. او سولفي ويا ربيعاتج او سيري شوبنغ المهم غيري من الروتين اللي انتي فيه عسب تطلعين من جو الاحباط وما يصير عندج وقت تفكرين

----------


## حلوه وقموره

احس الزواج اكثره حظ ويكون السبب من الاهل هم لهم دور كبير

بزواج البنت يعني لو الاهل لهم علاقات ومعروفين بين الناس

هني يكون النصيب اسرع للبنت بعكس الاهل الي مالهم معارف

لانه الناس تتزوج اكثرها ع سمعة الاهل ومدى معرفتهم فيهم

بس انا ماشوف هالشيءء مناسب لانه ممكن تنظلم بنت 

بس لانه اهلها مالهم معارف او مب معروفين او اي شيء يتاخر نصيبها

الله يكتب للجميع الزواج من الزوج المناسب 

وينكم شدو الهمه ولا تيأسووون ورمضان بالطريق

والدعاء فيه مستجاب شدوا حيلكم برمضان الدعاء مايرد

فاستغلو الفرصه ان شاءالله وعقب رمضان تتزوجون كلكم

وكل شيء بيد الله وبأمر من الله وبقدرته مافي شيء مستحيل بكلمة كن فيكن والله كريم ورزاق

----------


## بنت زاايد

الله ايسررر لنا جمييييع ياااااااارب

----------


## فتاه صابره

الواحد رزقه ع رب العباد واهم شي الثقه بربج والله كريم


شو يعني الي عندها معارف بين اهلها بتزوج والي ماعندهم معارف بتم جي او بتتاخر كل شي نصيب الله يرزق الطير في عشه ووكره

ربي يصلح حالنااا

----------


## فتاة الهير

الله يارب يرزق كل وحده اللي تتمناه امين

----------


## m.1990

ربي لاتذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين

----------


## m.1990

مره حلمت حلم ..وكان تفسيره أن هناك بعض الاشكاليات التي تمنعك من قضاء حاجة لديك قد تكون هذه الحاجه هو زواجك ويبدو والله اعلم أنك تشعرين أن زواجك تأخر من بعض الأقارب بسبب أختك أو بسبب فتاة أخرى مقربه لك ... والله أعلم . 


وقبل جاني اثنين تقريبا قبل 3 شهور .. واحد غير مواطن وكبير فالسن وواحد لسبب ثاني يعني ما صار نصيب والحمدلله على كل الحال

----------


## Done

ميمور مشكورة ع ردج الغاليه ويزاج الله خير

----------


## Done

M الله يعوضج بالاحسن ان شالله

----------


## Done

مثل ما صلتن يا بنات ،، المفروض ما ننيأس والحمدالله نحن مب ياائسات لانه نعرف كل نصيب

----------


## m.1990

> M الله يعوضج بالاحسن ان شالله


ان شاء الله اختي


ها اخباركم ؟
بديت من اليوم سورة البقرة واستغفار بس فتره ودرته والحين رديت
ربي لا تذرني فرداً وانت خير الوارثين

----------


## m.1990

أَصْـبَحْنا وَأَصْـبَحَ المُـلْكُ لله وَالحَمدُ لله ، لا إلهَ إلاّ اللّهُ وَحدَهُ لا شَريكَ لهُ، لهُ المُـلكُ ولهُ الحَمْـد، وهُوَ على كلّ شَيءٍ قدير ، رَبِّ أسْـأَلُـكَ خَـيرَ ما في هـذا اليوم وَخَـيرَ ما بَعْـدَه ، وَأَعـوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَـرِّ هـذا اليوم وَشَرِّ ما بَعْـدَه، رَبِّ أَعـوذُبِكَ مِنَ الْكَسَـلِ وَسـوءِ الْكِـبَر ، رَبِّ أَعـوذُبِكَ مِنْ عَـذابٍ في النّـارِ وَعَـذابٍ في القَـبْر.

----------


## m.1990

اللهم بك أمسينا و بك أصبحنا وبك نحيا و بك نموت وإليك المصير

----------


## MEMOIR

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه . .

----------


## سوارة

ربّ أنتَ القريب , و الصاحب ..
أنتَ المُجيب , و السَامع ..
ف آرحَم ضَعفي يّ الله
ۆحقق ليّ رآحة فإنيّ بحاجة إليهآ
　
ربِّ عوّضني عن تلكَ الأفراح الواهية
بأفراح تَبقى ..
　
ربِّ انزعهآ من قلبي
تلك الخيبَآت </3 !

----------


## m.1990

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## m.1990

الحمدلله
الحمدلله
الحمدلله

----------


## m.1990

”وَ ما نحن سوى عابرون“
سَنمضي يوماً تاركين خلفنا
أحلامنا ، أوجاعنا ، ذكرياتنا
وَ طيف يجُول في طرقات
قلُوبِ أحبابنا . .

فَ يارب نسألُك حسنَ الخاتمـہَ

----------


## Done

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## shaika_772

*انا عمري 27 للحين ماعرست 
الحمدالله الكل ايقول انا جميله والله مب غرور عسب جي صابره 
الله بيكتب لي الخير يارب
ادعولي بنات ابليز ..*

----------


## قلبي أمي

أنا معني مب عوووده دخلت 22 بس إخواني عقودوني ههههههههههههه 
رب العالمين رزاق و ما ينسى عبده إذا لجأ له ^^

----------


## m.1990

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## نقاء الثلج

عجبتني فكرة المووضوع 
اوول مشااركة لي هووون و إن شاء الله لي رجعه 

سبحااان الله وبحمده؛؛؛؛

----------


## P!NKSh

الله يرزقكم يارب ونفرح فيكم كلكم فديتكم

----------


## الريم الحلوه

> *انا عمري 27 للحين ماعرست 
> الحمدالله الكل ايقول انا جميله والله مب غرور عسب جي صابره 
> الله بيكتب لي الخير يارب
> ادعولي بنات ابليز ..*


انا قدج ونفس الشي الكل يقولي اني جميله والحمدالله بس بالاخير نصيب
الله يوفقج وتفاءلي بالخير  :Smile: 

الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح الطيب الخلوق عاجلا غير اجل يااارب

----------


## الملاك الحالم

الحمدلله على كل حال

وربنا الرزاق الكريم

----------


## حبى راك

بسـم الله الرحمـن الرحيـم

ثلاث كلمات ويستجاب دعائك بآذن الله
للشيخ /صالح المغماسي


( اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى) (طـه:8)


لفظ الجلالة " الله " لم يتسمى به أحد , وهو معنى قول الله جل وعلا :


( هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيّاً)(مريم: من الآية65)


(لَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى) : الله جل وعلا له أسماء حُسنى وصفات عليا


وجُملة ما يُمكن أن تفقهه أيها الأخ المبارك : أن تعلم أن الله جلّ وعلا ..


وجههُ أكرمُ الوجوه , وأسماؤه أحسنُ الأسماء , وعطيته أكرم العطايا


فتوسّل إلى ربك بهذه الثلاث ,


قل : اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم , والاسم الأعظم , والعطية الجزلى ..


ثم سل الله ما شئت ..


وتوكلي على الحي القيوم واحسن الظن بالله

بأنه سوف يستجيب لك دعائك
---------




ادعو لي يا اخوتي ولكم با المثل ان شاء الله

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم , والاسم الأعظم , والعطية الجزلى ارزق حبى راك الزوج الصالح اللهم امين ..

----------


## حبى راك

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## حبى راك

ربّ أنتَ القريب , و الصاحب ..
أنتَ المُجيب , و السَامع ..
ف آرحَم ضَعفي يّ الله
ۆحقق ليّ رآحة فإنيّ بحاجة إليهآ
　
ربِّ عوّضني عن تلكَ الأفراح الواهية
بأفراح تَبقى ..
　
ربِّ انزعهآ من قلبي
تلك الخيبَآت </3 !

----------


## Mall.08

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## حبى راك

رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
الله يرزقني ويرزق كا بنت بزوج صالح ويخاف الله


حسبيّ الله .. 
لا إله إلا هو / عليه توّكلت ، 
وهو ربّ العرش العظيم ، [ إن قلتها : كفاك الله ما أهمّك ] ♥



لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## نظرات حانيه

انا دايما اتجنب اني اقرا ها المواضيع وما ايي صوبها لاني اعرف عمري حسااااااااااسه زياده عن اللزوم وبسررررررررررعه اصيييييييييح مااقدر ايود نفسي 

بس مااعرف احس بووووووحددددددددده قاتله ....وما كنت ابا اكتب رد ..... وكتبت مليون مره ومسحته ....وهذا اخر واحد طرشته ههههههههههههههههههههههه....حركاتي غبيه صح

----------


## نقاء الثلج

[QUOTE=نظرات حانيه;39123806]انا دايما اتجنب اني اقرا ها المواضيع وما ايي صوبها لاني اعرف عمري حسااااااااااسه زياده عن اللزوم وبسررررررررررعه اصيييييييييح مااقدر ايود نفسي 

بس مااعرف احس بووووووحددددددددده قاتله ....وما كنت ابا اكتب رد ..... وكتبت مليون مره ومسحته ....وهذا اخر واحد طرشته ههههههههههههههههههههههه....حركاتي غبيه صح[/



لا حبيبتي انتي كذا حسااسه بالعكس حلو الواحد يكتب اللي يحس فيه 

لاتفكرين في الموضوع واايد راح تتعبين وكلي امرك لله 
ليش تحسين بالوحده اشغلي وقتك لاتخلين الواسواس يأثر ع حياتك عيشيها بكل لحضه الله كااتب كذا 

الحيااة حلووه ^_^

----------


## m.1990

الله يرزقنا بأزواج الصالحين الطيبين الخلوقين عاجلاً غير آجل يارب

----------


## حبى راك

الله يرزقنا بأزواج الصالحين الطيبين الخلوقين عاجلاً غير آجل يارب

----------


## الشموخ1

الله يرزقني زوجا صالحا خلوقا عاجلا غير اجلا وكل خواتي اللي في المنتدى يارب

----------


## فتاه صابره

امين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## m.1990

استغفر الله 
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

سبحان الله
سبحان الله 
سبحان الله

الحمدلله
الحمدلله
الحمدلله

الله أكبر
الله أكبر
الله أكبر

----------


## محدن كماي

الله يرزقني زوجا صالحا خلوقا عاجلا غير اجلا وكل خواتي اللي في المنتدى يارب


بناات تقائلووا خير وان الله بيرزقنا قريب ان شاء الله ولاتنسوون الاستغفااار  :34:

----------


## m.1990

آمين الله يسمع منج

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب إليه

----------


## m.1990

ربِ لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين

----------


## m.1990

اسجد لربك اذا امتلى قلبك [هموم] . ربك ع تصريف [الاحزان] كافل تلقاه بـ الشده معك دايم الدوم يوم انك بـ وقت الرخا عنه غافل!

----------


## m.1990

اسجد لربك اذا امتلى قلبك [هموم] . ربك ع تصريف [الاحزان] كافل تلقاه بـ الشده معك دايم الدوم يوم انك بـ وقت الرخا عنه غافل!

----------


## احلامي 2009

يارب ارزقني زوجا صالحا يارب فرج همي ويسر امري وارزقني من حيث لا احتسب

----------


## محدن كماي

ربي اني لما انزلت عليه من خير فقير

----------


## m.1990

> يارب ارزقني زوجا صالحا يارب فرج همي ويسر امري وارزقني من حيث لا احتسب


آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## MEMOIR

الله يسعدنا يميع

----------


## قلبي بزي

خواتي إذا ما خذينا نصيبنا في الدنيا بناخذه في الجنة ^^ حطن هالشيء في بالكن يا رب نكون من أهل الجنة

----------


## m.1990

اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهد انك انت الذي لا اله الا انت .. الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اقضي حاجتي .. انسي وحدتي .. فرج كربتي..اجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا فانت بي بصير .يامجيب المضطر اذا دعاك..احلل عقدتي ..امن روعتي ..ياالهي من لي الجا اليه اذا لم الجا الى الركن الشديد الذي اذا دعا اجاب .هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا ..اجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن..فانت على كل شي قدير . يامن قلت لشي كن فيكون..ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة ..وقنا عذاب النار وصلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## حبى راك

اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهد انك انت الذي لا اله الا انت .. الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اقضي حاجتي .. انسي وحدتي .. فرج كربتي..اجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا فانت بي بصير .يامجيب المضطر اذا دعاك..احلل عقدتي ..امن روعتي ..ياالهي من لي الجا اليه اذا لم الجا الى الركن الشديد الذي اذا دعا اجاب .هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا ..اجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن..فانت على كل شي قدير . يامن قلت لشي كن فيكون..ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة ..وقنا عذاب النار وصلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## حبى راك

يارب ارزقني زوجا صالحا يارب فرج همي ويسر امري وارزقني من حيث لا احتسب

----------


## m.1990

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## m.1990

وينكن بنات التجمع ؟

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

يارب يرزقكم امين

----------


## وضـــحـــى

باروح يوم السبت العمره وبادعي لكن ولا يصير خاطركن الا طيب ...

----------


## Done

الله يتقبل منج ياوضحى ويزاج الله خير

----------


## Done

الله يعينا يانظرات حانيه ما يعلم باللي انحس فيه الا رب العالمين

----------


## m.1990

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والأموات

----------


## m.1990

> باروح يوم السبت العمره وبادعي لكن ولا يصير خاطركن الا طيب ...


تروحين وترجعين بالسلامه .. وعمره مقبوله ان شاء الله

لا تنسييييييييييييييييييييين دعواتج لنا بالزوج الصالح والوظيفه

----------


## Done

يارب اقوى زعله اليوم مني زعلت انسانه بدون قصد

----------


## Done

من اذكار المساء
((اللهم فاطر السموات والارض عالم الغيب والشهادة رب كل شئً ومليكه أشهد ان لا اله الا انت اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر الشيطان وشركه وان اقترف على نفسي او اجرهُ الى مسلم))

----------


## m.1990

> يارب اقوى زعله اليوم مني زعلت انسانه بدون قصد


عسى تراضيتن ؟

----------


## m.1990

اللهم استرنا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك

----------


## الشموخ1

اللهم ارزقني زوجا صالحا عاجلا غير اجلا حسن الخلق طيب المعشر

----------


## Loveless_A

اللهم آمين ...وياج ^_^

----------


## m.1990

مبروك عليكن الشهر الفضيل<>

----------


## Dr.Marwa

مبارك عليكم الشهر وربي يرزقكم ^^

----------


## m.1990

الله يبارك فيج
آمين

----------


## ملكة العطر

يارب وفقنا لما تحبه وترضاه 

وارزقنا ازواج صالحين وذرية صالحة امين 

يارب عوضنا عوض الخير

----------


## m.1990

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## m.1990

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله ملء الميزان
... سبحان الله منتهى علم الرحمة
سبحان الله مبلغ الرضى
سبحان الله عدد النعم
سبحان الله عدد خلقه، ورضى نفسه، وزنة عرشه، ومداد كلماته، كلما ذكره الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكره الغافلون.

----------


## MEMOIR

ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير...

----------


## قلبي أمي

بنوتات حبيباتي استغلوا هالشهر الكريم 
الإكثار من الاستغفار و دعاء و صلاة قيام الليل 
و أن شاء الله رب العالمين يرزقنا وياككم ^^

----------


## m.1990

ان شاء الله



سبحان الله 
الحمدلله 
لا إله إلا الله 
الله اكبر 
استغفر الله 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## عيون دبي

السلام عليكم يابنات ... متى التجمع؟؟؟؟

----------


## ريم العسووله

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته : كثير من الأمور يكون فيها الإنسان مخيير و ليس مسيير .لذا يختار ما يظنه مناسبا بشرط التوكل على الله . لأن الله خلق الإنسان و أكرمه بالعقل و استخلفه في الارض . و امور اخرى تكون من قضاء الله و قدره كموت أحد الأحبة.
لذا لايصح للإنسان أن يجلس واضعا يده على خده و يقول هذا قدري و نصيبي و لا يعمل شيئا . أنما يقول هذا قدري و نصيبي بعد أن أخذ بالأسباب و عمل بها و سعى و توكل على الله .
نصيحتي للبنات الي تأخروا عن الزواج . ليش تصيحين و ليش تعورين قلبج؟؟؟ هل أنتي سعيتي و دورتي زوج عن طريق خطابات موثوق فيهم أو مواقع زواج موثوق فيها ؟؟؟ يا بنات لا عيب و لا حرام الوحدة تدور زوج بهالطريقة و لا عيب و لا حرام اذا تقدم لها عريس مناسب من برع العايلة تقول حق اهلها انا ابي هالعريس لا تسكتون و لا تخجلون .
كلنا نعرف بأن الدنيا أرزاق و الأرزاق أنواع . الفلوس رزق .. و الزوج الصالح رزق.. و العيال رزق و و و الخ
في ناس الله رزقها فلوس من غير تعب و جهد و في ناس تعبت و بدت من الصفر و عقب صار عندها فلوس
كذلك الزواج في بنات الله جابلهم العريس لباب بيتهم و في بنات تزوجوا عن طريق خطابات . ساروا و دورا لا عيب و لا حرام
فليش الحزن و الصياح و الاحساس بالنقص و انه فلانه احسن عني و تزوجت و و و هذا كله ماله داعي و لا تقولين انا فاتني قطار الزواج و ما راح اتزوج لان عمره القطار ما وقف و اذا مشى القطار فراح يجي واحد وراه و اذا سار راح يجي غيره و هكذا عمرها سكة الحديد ما ارتاحت و توقفت
و لا تقولين انا في الثلاثينات او في الاربعينات خلاص مالي حق اتزوج او ضاع عمري ؟؟؟ شهالرمسة هل الزواج مقصور على بنات العشرينات؟؟؟ و انتي مو من حقج تزوجين و تستانسين و يكون عندج عيال؟؟!! و بنات العشرينات هذيله مردهم بتصير اعمارهم في الاربعين و الثلاثين هذي سنة الحياة
و لا تقولين او تظنين انه لروحتج الخطابة في نقص لج لا بالعكس في خطابات موثوق فيهم و يشتغلون بسرية تامة و لا تنسين العريس الي بتاخذينه بهالطريقة هو بروحه قاعد يدور عن طريق خطابة و بعدين شو احسن انج تزوجين عن طريق خطابة او تحملين اللقب عا - - - ما بكملها؟؟؟؟.
فتوكلوا على الله يا بنات خصوصا الكبار و العمر يمشي و لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله هذا حقج و ما ضاع حق وراه مطالب و السموحة

----------


## m.1990

يكون رفض منهم لاني سمراء

الحمدلله على كل الحال

----------


## m.1990

> السلام عليكم يابنات ... متى التجمع؟؟؟؟


وعليكم السلام والرحمه
اي وقت حياج امبينه

----------


## ريم العسووله

هلا الأخت  :12 (7):  m 1990
فديتج الناس أذواق ، و واااايد شباب تعجبهم السمرة  :12 (80):  ، و في شباب يحبون البيضه  :16:  و في شباب يحبون الحمره  :13 (5): ...
و الي تعجبه الضعيفه و الي تعجبه المربربه و الي تعجبه الطويلة و و و إلخ ...
أكيد أنتي و ستايلج تعجبين نوع من الشباب  :44 (19):  ... فلا تضايقين بسبه رفضهم للونج :12 (32):  ... بالعكس أنا يعجبوني السمر وايد :13 (21):  ...

----------


## m.1990

ان شاء الله يكون رمضان هذا غير علينا كلنا ... ونكن رمضان الياي في بيت ازواجنا 

قولو آمين

----------


## ريم العسووله

آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين...
و رمضان اللي وراه يكون عند كل وحده بيبي صغنون ...  :13 (41):

----------


## m.1990

> آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين...
> و رمضان اللي وراه يكون عند كل وحده بيبي صغنون ...


آمين الله يسمع منج

----------


## m.1990

> هلا الأخت  m 1990
> فديتج الناس أذواق ، و واااايد شباب تعجبهم السمرة  ، و في شباب يحبون البيضه  و في شباب يحبون الحمره ...
> و الي تعجبه الضعيفه و الي تعجبه المربربه و الي تعجبه الطويلة و و و إلخ ...
> أكيد أنتي و ستايلج تعجبين نوع من الشباب  ... فلا تضايقين بسبه رفضهم للونج ... بالعكس أنا يعجبوني السمر وايد ...


وييييييينهم انزين؟

----------


## ريم العسووله

:1:  موجودين حبيبتي أكيد موجودين بس بعدهم يمكن ما صادفوج أو لاحظوج ... 
أو يمكن بعده نصيبج وقته ما يه ...
أدعي أستغفري أطلبي من الله بيرزقج أحسن عن اللي رفضوج ...

----------


## الريم الحلوه

> بنوتات حبيباتي استغلوا هالشهر الكريم 
> الإكثار من الاستغفار و دعاء و صلاة قيام الليل 
> و أن شاء الله رب العالمين يرزقنا وياككم ^^



نفس كلام الاخت بس اضيف عليه كثرة الصدقات بهالشهر الفضيل والاكثار من الاعمال الخيريه الله يوفقكم يارب ويرزقكم من حيث لاتحتسبون

----------


## m.1990

> نفس كلام الاخت بس اضيف عليه كثرة الصدقات بهالشهر الفضيل والاكثار من الاعمال الخيريه الله يوفقكم يارب ويرزقكم من حيث لاتحتسبون


 ان شاء الله .. آمين فديتج

----------


## m.1990

> موجودين حبيبتي أكيد موجودين بس بعدهم يمكن ما صادفوج أو لاحظوج ... 
> أو يمكن بعده نصيبج وقته ما يه ...
> أدعي أستغفري أطلبي من الله بيرزقج أحسن عن اللي رفضوج ...


يمكن كل شيء جايز
ان شاء الله


مشكوره عالكلام

----------


## m.1990

يارب وفقني لما فيه خير 
ووفق كل اللي في بالي والمسلمين اجمعين

----------


## x REEM x

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته : كثير من الأمور يكون فيها الإنسان مخيير و ليس مسيير .لذا يختار ما يظنه مناسبا بشرط التوكل على الله . لأن الله خلق الإنسان و أكرمه بالعقل و استخلفه في الارض . و امور اخرى تكون من قضاء الله و قدره كموت أحد الأحبة.
> لذا لايصح للإنسان أن يجلس واضعا يده على خده و يقول هذا قدري و نصيبي و لا يعمل شيئا . أنما يقول هذا قدري و نصيبي بعد أن أخذ بالأسباب و عمل بها و سعى و توكل على الله .
> نصيحتي للبنات الي تأخروا عن الزواج . ليش تصيحين و ليش تعورين قلبج؟؟؟ هل أنتي سعيتي و دورتي زوج عن طريق خطابات موثوق فيهم أو مواقع زواج موثوق فيها ؟؟؟ يا بنات لا عيب و لا حرام الوحدة تدور زوج بهالطريقة و لا عيب و لا حرام اذا تقدم لها عريس مناسب من برع العايلة تقول حق اهلها انا ابي هالعريس لا تسكتون و لا تخجلون .
> كلنا نعرف بأن الدنيا أرزاق و الأرزاق أنواع . الفلوس رزق .. و الزوج الصالح رزق.. و العيال رزق و و و الخ
> في ناس الله رزقها فلوس من غير تعب و جهد و في ناس تعبت و بدت من الصفر و عقب صار عندها فلوس
> كذلك الزواج في بنات الله جابلهم العريس لباب بيتهم و في بنات تزوجوا عن طريق خطابات . ساروا و دورا لا عيب و لا حرام
> فليش الحزن و الصياح و الاحساس بالنقص و انه فلانه احسن عني و تزوجت و و و هذا كله ماله داعي و لا تقولين انا فاتني قطار الزواج و ما راح اتزوج لان عمره القطار ما وقف و اذا مشى القطار فراح يجي واحد وراه و اذا سار راح يجي غيره و هكذا عمرها سكة الحديد ما ارتاحت و توقفت
> و لا تقولين انا في الثلاثينات او في الاربعينات خلاص مالي حق اتزوج او ضاع عمري ؟؟؟ شهالرمسة هل الزواج مقصور على بنات العشرينات؟؟؟ و انتي مو من حقج تزوجين و تستانسين و يكون عندج عيال؟؟!! و بنات العشرينات هذيله مردهم بتصير اعمارهم في الاربعين و الثلاثين هذي سنة الحياة
> و لا تقولين او تظنين انه لروحتج الخطابة في نقص لج لا بالعكس في خطابات موثوق فيهم و يشتغلون بسرية تامة و لا تنسين العريس الي بتاخذينه بهالطريقة هو بروحه قاعد يدور عن طريق خطابة و بعدين شو احسن انج تزوجين عن طريق خطابة او تحملين اللقب عا - - - ما بكملها؟؟؟؟.
> فتوكلوا على الله يا بنات خصوصا الكبار و العمر يمشي و لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله هذا حقج و ما ضاع حق وراه مطالب و السموحة


ما شاء الله كلامج حلو بس ليت اهلي يسمعونه ويحسون فيه ،، الله يرزق كل البنات ويرزقني بالزوج الصالح ويقنع أهلي به قبل ما ينتهي علينا هذا الشهر الفضيل

----------


## هنايف

يارب يرزقكم اخواتي بالزوج الصالح من تقر عينكم به

----------


## m.1990

اللهم اجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا وجلاء همومنا
اللهم ارضى عنا واعفو واغفر لنا 
ربنا اتنا فى الدنيا حسنه وفى الاخره حسنه وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## m.1990

> يارب يرزقكم اخواتي بالزوج الصالح من تقر عينكم به


آمين الله يسمع منج

----------


## m.1990

اللهم لاتدع لنا في يومنا هذا ذنباً إلا غفرته 
ولا هماً إلا فرجته 
ولا ديناً إلا قضيته 
ولا مريضاً إلا شفيته 
ولا مبتلى إلا عافيته 
ولا حاجةً من حوائج الدنيا إلا قضيتها لنا

----------


## صمت الخاطر

مرررررررررررررحبا صبايا

----------


## صمت الخاطر

*حســـبي الله ســيؤتينا الله من فضله إن إلى الله راغـــبون*

----------


## صمت الخاطر

صبايا حابه أتعرف عليكم اللي عندها ببي BB ترسله لي البن عالخاص علشان يشرفني أضيفها باللسته فديتكم

----------


## eng.heart

الله يرزقنا جميعا ياا رب ,,

----------


## eng.heart

حســـبي الله ســيؤتينا الله من فضله إن إلى الله راغـــبون

----------


## m.1990

<< اللهم لك الحمد أنت قيوم السموات والأرض ومن فيهن"ولك الحمد أنت ملك السموات والأرض ومن فيهن" ولك الحمد أنت نور السموات والأرض ومن فيهن"ولك الحمد أنت الحق ووعدك حق ولقاؤك حق والجنة حق والنار حق والنبيين حق ومحمد حق والساعة حق,اللهم لك أسلمت,وبك آمنت, وعليك توكلت,واليك انبت,وبك خاصمت,واليك حاكمت,فاغفر لي ماقدمت وما أخرت, وما أسررت وما أعلنت, أنت الله لا اله إلا أنت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك >>

----------


## m.1990

> مرررررررررررررحبا صبايا


مرحبتين هلا فيج
شخبارج؟

----------


## m.1990

> صبايا حابه أتعرف عليكم اللي عندها ببي BB ترسله لي البن عالخاص علشان يشرفني أضيفها باللسته فديتكم


للاسف الخدمه مقطوعه

----------


## صمت الخاطر

مرحبا صبايا

----------


## صمت الخاطر

هل من أحــــــد هنـــا

----------


## صمت الخاطر

:31:  :12 (97):  :12 (43):  :13 (51):  :44 (35):

----------


## MEMOIR

صباح الخير صبايا ...

----------


## صمت الخاطر

صبايا حبوبات  :17:   :12:

----------


## m.1990

> صباح الخير صبايا ...


صباح النور

----------


## m.1990

> مرحبا صبايا


مرحبتين ياهلا فييييييييج

----------


## صمت الخاطر

كيفكم هل من احد

----------


## MEMOIR

شحالكن صبايا كلن بحاله ... الله يثبتنا ع الطاعه

----------


## m.1990

> شحالكن صبايا كلن بحاله ... الله يثبتنا ع الطاعه


الحمدلله ومن صوبج ؟
آمين

----------


## m.1990

اللهم ارحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات الى يوم الدين
اللهم آمييييييييييييييييين

----------


## m.1990

استغفر الله وأتوب اليه

----------


## RoyalDeser

كيفكم صبايا مافي اخبار ولا عللووم

----------


## دكتور ايمان

السلام عليكم يسعدنى اشترك معاكم صباح الورد

----------


## ليتك تفهمني

في يوم من الايام كنت مثلكم احاتي الزواج والعرس
خاصه ماشاء الله انه خواتي تزوجن حتى الاصغر مني 
وكله قسمه ونصيب والحمدالله ازوجت
بس صدقوووووني والله الزواج مب كل شيء احين وانا معرسه واااااااايد احن على ايام ماكنت بنوته بيت اهلي كنت صدق بنعمه

احين كل شي على راسي والمسؤؤليه كبرت والهم زااااااااااد والحمدالله على كل حال

وان شاء الله يارب كل وحده تتمنى تكون عايله الله يرزقها بالزوج الصالح

----------


## احلامي 2009

يارب ارزقني زوجا صالحا وجميع بنات المسلمين 
يارب فرج همي ويسر امري وارزقني من حيث لا احتسب 
ان مع العسر يسرا ان مع العسر يسرا ولا يغلب عسر يسرين 
يارب فرجها

----------


## m.1990

> كيفكم صبايا مافي اخبار ولا عللووم


تمام وانتي؟؟؟
لا ان شاء الله قريب

----------


## m.1990

> السلام عليكم يسعدنى اشترك معاكم صباح الورد


وعليكم السلام والرحمه

مرحبابج

----------


## m.1990

> في يوم من الايام كنت مثلكم احاتي الزواج والعرس
> خاصه ماشاء الله انه خواتي تزوجن حتى الاصغر مني 
> وكله قسمه ونصيب والحمدالله ازوجت
> بس صدقوووووني والله الزواج مب كل شيء احين وانا معرسه واااااااايد احن على ايام ماكنت بنوته بيت اهلي كنت صدق بنعمه
> 
> احين كل شي على راسي والمسؤؤليه كبرت والهم زااااااااااد والحمدالله على كل حال
> 
> وان شاء الله يارب كل وحده تتمنى تكون عايله الله يرزقها بالزوج الصالح


الله يكوون ف عونج ويسعدج

----------


## m.1990

> يارب ارزقني زوجا صالحا وجميع بنات المسلمين 
> يارب فرج همي ويسر امري وارزقني من حيث لا احتسب 
> ان مع العسر يسرا ان مع العسر يسرا ولا يغلب عسر يسرين 
> يارب فرجها


آمييين الله يسمع منج

----------


## m.1990

«ربنا اغفر لي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب»

----------


## وضـــحـــى

منو بطبق معاي في العشر الاواخر 
قبل الفطور نقرا سورة الانبياء وقبل الامساك نقرأ سورة البقرة ؟؟

----------


## MEMOIR

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## m.1990

اللَّهُمَّ حَبِّبْ إِلَيْنَا الإِيمَانَ وَزَيِّنْهُ فِي قُلُوبِنَا،


وَكَرِّهْ إِلَيْنَا الكُفْرَ وَالفُسُوقَ وَالعِصْيَانَ وَاجْعَلْنَا مِنَ الرَّاشِدِينَ.

اللَّهُمَّ ارْفَعْ مَقْتَكَ وَغَضَبَكَ عَنَّا، وَلاَ تُسَلِّطْ عَلَيْنَا بِذُنُوبِنَا مَنْ لاَ يَخَافُكَ فِينَا وَلاَ يَرْحَمُنَا
اللهم امين

----------


## زينا زينا

السلام عليكم والرحمه

اشحلاته هالتجمع صدج وناسه....الله يرزقنا بالزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه

ولا تيأسوا من رحمة الله ... ان شاء الله الفرج قريب دايما رددوا هالشي ورب العالمين بيسترنا جميعا يارب

ابشركم اعرف بنات وصلوا فوق الاربعين وقبل فتره اسمع انهن اتزوجين قولوا يا الله 

اختكم عانسه وافتخر

----------


## m.1990

وعليكم السلام والرحمه


آمين يارب العالمين

الله يبشرج بالخير

----------


## قلبي أمي

يارب بقوة تدبيرك و عظيم عفوك وسعة حلمك و فيض كرمك إنك ترزقني حاجة في نفسي كانت و ما زالت أول دعائي حين أسجد لك و حين أرفع كفي إليك

----------


## قلبي أمي

اللهم يامن فلقت البحر لموسى وانطقت في المعهد عيسى اسألك بأسمك العظيـــم

وسلطانك القديـم واسألك اللهم بقدرتك التي حفظت بها يونس في بطن الحوت 
ورحمتــك التي شفيت بها ايوب بعـــد الإبتلاء ان لا تبق لي هما ولا حزنا ولا ضيقا
ولا سقما الا فرجته وأن أصبحت بحزن فأمسيني بفرح وأن نمت على ضيق فأيقظني على فرج
وان كنت بحاجة فلا تكلني إلى سواك وأن تحفظني لمن يحبني وتحفظ لي أحبتي ....
اللهم أنك انك لا تحمل نفسا فوق طاقتها فلا تحملني من كرب الحياة مالا طاقه لي به وباعد بيني
وبين مصائب الدنيا كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب ...
الهي...يامن بيده حياتي...
يامن اليه يرجع امري كله...
ربي بيدك سعادتي وشقائي...
ربي أسعد قلبي ...ربي أسعد قلبي...ربي أسعد قلبي
اللهم أني مؤمن انه ان اجتمعت الدنيا على ان ينفعوني بشيء لن ينفعوني الا بشيء قد كتبته لي
ولو اجتمعوا على ان يضروني بشيء لن يضروني الا بشيء قد كتبته لي
ربي ان في قلبي حاجات كثيرة لا أستطيع البوح بها لأحد سواك انت تعلم سري وما يضمره قلبي...
ربي بكلمة (كـــــــــن) منك تسعد حياتي ..
ربي قل لأمنياتي كوني ...
ربي قل لأمنياتي كوني...
ربي قل لأمنياتي كوني ..
فأذا كنت معي لا احتاج سواك... 

رددو هالدعاء صدق وايد بترتاحين بنات خصيصا رددوا لما بتروحون ترقدووون و في ساعات الإستجابة

----------


## ريم العسووله

بالتوفيق للجميع بإذن الله ...

----------


## فتاه صابره

ربي يسعدنا يميع ان شااااااء الله

----------


## m.1990

اللهم آمين

----------


## m.1990

امنيتي : هذه الليلة

ان يكتب في صحيفتي عتقت من النار"
يارب اكتبها لي ولاهلي واحبابي
وكل من قال . .


يارب . .  :31:

----------


## كرزه صفرا

اللهم ارزقني الرزق الحلال من حيث لا احتسب
وبدل اللم الحزن فرح\والضيق فرج
اللهم ارزقني الزوج الصالح يارب العالمين

----------


## ذبحنيღالشوق

هااااااااااااي حبايب قلبي اموووااااااااااح ... بوسة العييييييييييد

----------


## سكنت القلب

انا عمري 36 سنه ما عرست ما كنت اتوقع اوصل هالعمر بدون زواج

انا مب مثلكم متهنيه ابيت اهلي لا بالعكس مضايقه من كلامهم وتلميحاتهم ومشاكلهم الي ما تخلص معاي

الله يهديهم ويعوضني باحسن من حظوظهم والي سبقوني والي عقبي يارب العالمين

----------


## دجىى الليل

انا اكبركم 
عمري 40 سنة وماتوفقت بزواج 

اشتغل وكنت اشغل نفسي بالعمل والتطور 

بس اخر شي تعبت قلت لين متى بشغل نفسي بهالشي علشان اهرب من الم العنوسة - هالايام بديت استسلم وابرمج نفسي اني مابرتبط بحد علشان انسى هالموضوع - لاني دايما كنت امني نفسي واقول السنة اليايه بعرس

احس هاليومين عايشة حالة اكتئاب وعزلة ماطلع لحد 

سكنت القلب - انا ظروفي مثل ظروفج - ترى مهما الناس نصحتنا ماتقدر تحس بمعاناتنا ولا الوحدة اللي عايشينها - علشان جذيه صرت ماشكي لحد 

وبالنهاية اللي الله كاتبنه بيصير

----------


## شاقني

الله يرزق كل بنت بالزوج الصالح  :31:

----------


## دجىى الليل

امين حبيبتي

----------


## حبى راك

هلااااااا خواتى شحالكم غبت عن موضوع من فترة 
وعدت من جديد

----------


## حبى راك

اللهم ارزقني الرزق الحلال من حيث لا احتسب
وبدل اللم الحزن فرح\والضيق فرج
اللهم ارزقني الزوج الصالح يارب العالمين

----------


## حبى راك

اللهم يامن فلقت البحر لموسى وانطقت في المعهد عيسى اسألك بأسمك العظيـــم

وسلطانك القديـم واسألك اللهم بقدرتك التي حفظت بها يونس في بطن الحوت 
ورحمتــك التي شفيت بها ايوب بعـــد الإبتلاء ان لا تبق لي هما ولا حزنا ولا ضيقا
ولا سقما الا فرجته وأن أصبحت بحزن فأمسيني بفرح وأن نمت على ضيق فأيقظني على فرج
وان كنت بحاجة فلا تكلني إلى سواك وأن تحفظني لمن يحبني وتحفظ لي أحبتي ....
اللهم أنك انك لا تحمل نفسا فوق طاقتها فلا تحملني من كرب الحياة مالا طاقه لي به وباعد بيني
وبين مصائب الدنيا كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب ...
الهي...يامن بيده حياتي...
يامن اليه يرجع امري كله...
ربي بيدك سعادتي وشقائي...
ربي أسعد قلبي ...ربي أسعد قلبي...ربي أسعد قلبي
اللهم أني مؤمن انه ان اجتمعت الدنيا على ان ينفعوني بشيء لن ينفعوني الا بشيء قد كتبته لي
ولو اجتمعوا على ان يضروني بشيء لن يضروني الا بشيء قد كتبته لي
ربي ان في قلبي حاجات كثيرة لا أستطيع البوح بها لأحد سواك انت تعلم سري وما يضمره قلبي...
ربي بكلمة (كـــــــــن) منك تسعد حياتي ..
ربي قل لأمنياتي كوني ...
ربي قل لأمنياتي كوني...
ربي قل لأمنياتي كوني ..
فأذا كنت معي لا احتاج سواك... 

رددو هالدعاء صدق وايد بترتاحين بنات خصيصا رددوا لما بتروحون ترقدووون و في ساعات الإستجابة

----------


## حبى راك

يارب ارزقني زوجا صالحا يارب فرج همي ويسر امري وارزقني من حيث لا احتسب

----------


## روح.الامارات

متابعه بصمت .. 
الله ييسر جميع الامور ..

----------


## حبى راك

امممممممين ياااااارب

----------


## m.1990

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## الملاك الحالم

الحمدلله على كل حال

انا عمري 33 سنة مش معرسة .. أتيني هواجس مرات إني أبا اعرس خاصة لما أشوف اليهال جدامي .. بس أقول الحمدلله إني ما عرست لسبب ، أقول في خاطري لو تزوجت أمي من بيوديها مواعيد المستشفى ، يوم تتعب من بيكون معاها مستحيل حريم الاخوان يسوون هالشي ، صح إن الزواج رزق من رب العالمين بس إني أخدم امي هو بعد رزق .. وأكون مستانسة لما أخدمها و أسويلها أي شي تبيه .. خاصة إن أمي ما تحب تنام بروحها بالليل .. وطلعاتها لازم نكون معاها ما تحب تطلع إلا معاي أنا وخواتي 



الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## مشاعر قلب

الملاك الحالم الله يرزقج الزوج اللي يكون رحيم ف وبمج ماتعرفين الحياه شو خاشه لج ادعي ولا تقولين جيه امج ماعليها شر الحياه تمشي

----------


## مشاعر قلب

سكنت قلبي ودجي الليل الله يرزقكم بالزوج والذريه الصالحه ماشي بعيد عالله 
انا مريت بمثل معاناتكم تزوجت وعمري 35 يعني مليت التعليقات ونظرات الشفقه مجتمع جاهل 
بنت خالتي عرست وهي 44 محد كان يتوقع اصلا بس وفالسماء رزقكم وماتوعدون

----------


## m.1990

الله يرزقنا الازواج في القريب العاجل

----------


## أم راشد العين

بالتوفيق

----------


## نونة الدلوعة

> الحمدلله على كل حال
> 
> انا عمري 33 سنة مش معرسة .. أتيني هواجس مرات إني أبا اعرس خاصة لما أشوف اليهال جدامي .. بس أقول الحمدلله إني ما عرست لسبب ، أقول في خاطري لو تزوجت أمي من بيوديها مواعيد المستشفى ، يوم تتعب من بيكون معاها مستحيل حريم الاخوان يسوون هالشي ، صح إن الزواج رزق من رب العالمين بس إني أخدم امي هو بعد رزق .. وأكون مستانسة لما أخدمها و أسويلها أي شي تبيه .. خاصة إن أمي ما تحب تنام بروحها بالليل .. وطلعاتها لازم نكون معاها ما تحب تطلع إلا معاي أنا وخواتي 
> 
> 
> 
> الحمدلله على كل حال



يآآآآآ بخخخختج 
وربي يآآآ بخخخخختج 

منو حآصله يخدم أمه 
يعني انتي الجنة جدآم عييينج 

الججنة جدآم عييينج ، شو تبين فيه الريييل ؟؟؟؟ 

مآشآْءالله علييج 
ربي يحفظ الوآآآآلدة ويطول بعمرهآآآ 
وعسى ربي يرزقج بالريآل اللي يحطج بعيونه مثل مآ حطيتي أمج بعيونج 

فديتكم خوآتي 
مآ عليكم من هالمجتمع المريض 
ترى حتى لو عرستوآ 
بيسألونكم متى بتييبون العيآل 
ولو يبتوآ العيآل 
بيسألون متى الثآني والثآلث والرآبع 
وبعد مآاتييبون عيآل بيظهرون عليكم أي سآلفة وبيرمسون 

رضى النآس غآية لآ تدرك 

نصيبكم مكتوب من انتوآ ف بطن أمكم 
هذآ رززق حبآيبي 


يآ رب يآ رب مآ تمر هالسنة إلآ وكلكم مخطوبآت ومن أحسسن الريآييل ^^ 

33 أو 44 أو 55 
الزوآج مآله عمممر 
هالتفكير المريض المجتمع حشآه في رآسنآ ونحن بجهلنآ كبرنآه بعقوولنآ 

بس حلو تجمعكم 
شو أحسن من ذكر الله سبحآنه 

الله يوفقكم جميعآ خوآتي

----------


## الريم الحلوه

> سكنت قلبي ودجي الليل الله يرزقكم بالزوج والذريه الصالحه ماشي بعيد عالله 
> انا مريت بمثل معاناتكم تزوجت وعمري 35 يعني مليت التعليقات ونظرات الشفقه مجتمع جاهل 
> بنت خالتي عرست وهي 44 محد كان يتوقع اصلا بس وفالسماء رزقكم وماتوعدون


فعلااااا نظرات الشفقه هي اللي تضايقني وتقهرني خاطري اقول للكل عاااادي عندي 

ولا اللي صج يضايق اكثر شي يوم بعض الحريم يستهبلن ويسألون عن عمري واقولهم وتبين على ويوهم علامات الصدمه او الشفقه>>يعني افهميها ياحلوه خخخخخخ

مجتمع جااااااهل بمعنى الكلمه

----------


## الريم الحلوه

بنات شو رايكم بفكرة تجمع للبنات المعرسات *بس* اللي كانو يترددن على هالقسم؟؟؟؟ ويخبرونا بقصة خطوبتهم وزواجهم عسب يعم التفاؤل للكل ويكون فيه نوع من الدردشه والسوالف والضحك بدال الاحباط اللي عايشينه وايد واضح من خلال مواضيع والردود

----------


## m.1990

> بنات شو رايكم بفكرة تجمع للبنات المعرسات *بس* اللي كانو يترددن على هالقسم؟؟؟؟ ويخبرونا بقصة خطوبتهم وزواجهم عسب يعم التفاؤل للكل ويكون فيه نوع من الدردشه والسوالف والضحك بدال الاحباط اللي عايشينه وايد واضح من خلال مواضيع والردود


فكره حلوه ،،، يلا سويه هالتجمع وان شاء الله انا برفع موضوعج

----------


## m.1990

اللهم اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## الريم الحلوه

> فكره حلوه ،،، يلا سويه هالتجمع وان شاء الله انا برفع موضوعج


فديتج ماتقصرين ،، بس مب جنه الموضوع ميت خخخخخخ مب ذاك التفاعل

----------


## الريم الحلوه

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا

----------


## ^ منايــه ^

*لهم ارزقني وقر عيني بالزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة السليمة البارة المعافاة
اللهم إجعلنى من زوجات 2012 ومن امهات 2013 على خير وبخير*

----------


## وضـــحـــى

الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## الملاك الحالم

> الملاك الحالم الله يرزقج الزوج اللي يكون رحيم ف وبمج ماتعرفين الحياه شو خاشه لج ادعي ولا تقولين جيه امج ماعليها شر الحياه تمشي


الله يسلمج أختي .. والحمدلله على كل حال ..

----------


## m.1990

> فديتج ماتقصرين ،، بس مب جنه الموضوع ميت خخخخخخ مب ذاك التفاعل


هيه مافي تفاعل صاحبة الموضوع مادري وينها ان شاء الله تكوون بخير وصحه وعافيه

----------


## m.1990

ربي ارزقني بما هو خير لي  :31:

----------


## gmare

سمحولي حبيبات قلبي ختفيت فتره لاني نشغلت وسافرت وحين رجعت وقدمت منازل ادعولي انجح

----------


## أم برلنتي

والل اني نفسيتي تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة

لن ظروفي الأسرية ليست مريحة

لذا نتمنى ربي يرزقني بزوج صالح و نعيش حياة حلوة ويعوضني ربي الخير فيه

بالحب و الحنان و يرزقني الذرية الصالحة

كل قريباتي اصغر مني تزوجوا و عايشين في راحة

وانا حلوة والله و اخلاقي الحمد لله يارب

لكن ولاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مرة خطبني أي شخص

عمري 24 و داخلة عال 25 ، احيانا احس ان في شي مش طبيعي

يارب ارزقني الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل انا و سائر بنات المسلمين يارب

----------


## *بنوته*

للهم اني أسألك بأني أشهد أن لا اله الا انت الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد أقض حاجتي وفرج كربتي واجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا فأنت بي بصيرا يا مجيب المضطر اذا دعاك أحلل عقدتي آمن روعتي وفرج كربتي يا إلهي هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا واجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن انك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## *بنوته*

يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون . . 

?للهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار،

ربي لا تذرني فردا وانت خير الوارثين اللهم يا مسخر القوي للضعيف ومسخر الشياطين والجن والريح لنبينا سليمان ومسخر الطير والحديد لنبينا داوود ومسخر النار لنبينا ابراهيم. . 

اللهم سخر لي زوجا صالحا يخافك يارب العالمين بحولك وقوتك وعزتك وقدرتك أنت القادر على ذلك وحدك لا شريك لك . .

----------


## رومنسية 84

> والل اني نفسيتي تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
> 
> لن ظروفي الأسرية ليست مريحة
> 
> لذا نتمنى ربي يرزقني بزوج صالح و نعيش حياة حلوة ويعوضني ربي الخير فيه
> 
> بالحب و الحنان و يرزقني الذرية الصالحة
> 
> كل قريباتي اصغر مني تزوجوا و عايشين في راحة
> ...


الله يرزقج االزوج الصالح اختي يا رب العالمين

----------


## *بنوته*

اللهم يا حنان يا منان ياذا الجلال والاكرام يا بديع السماوات والأرض ياحي يا قيوم اللهم إني أسألك بخوفي من أن أقع بالحرام وبحفظي بجوارحي وأسألك يارب بصالح أعمالي أن ترزقني زوجا صالحا يعينني في أمور ديني ودنياي فأنت على كل شيء قدير . . 


اللهم اغفر ذنبي وحصن فرجي وطهر قلبي اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير له في دنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله . .

----------


## عصفورة العين

عمري 31 والحمدالله ماينقصني شي الله عطاني كل شي واحمد ربي علي النعمه والحمدالله عايشه ومايشغلني طاري الزواج واتمني احصل ولد الحلال اللي يسعدني يارب الله يوفقكم خواتي ويوفقنا جميعا

----------


## Em Wesam

الله يرزقكم الأزواج الصالحين يااااااااااااااااااا رب والله يسعدكم  :Smile:

----------


## future dreams

هذي الدنيا عجيبه ...
او نظرة الشباب هذا الوقت تغيرت ؟
شعور غريب مع صدمه مع مليون سؤال يدور في داخل كل بنت يمر عليها موقف مثل موقفي ...
انتي بنت حلييوه طيبه واجتماعيه بحدود الادب والاحترام وخدومه ...
الغريب ولا واحد يلاحظ ..فجأه بدون سابق انذار شخص غير عربي تتفاجئين فيه يدور ع اي طريقه بس عشان يلمح ويلف ويدور انه معجب في هل البنت ..والغريب انه من قبله محد تجرأ كيف اي شخص مثل هذا وهو يعرف الفرق الكبير بينه وبين البنت بس مع ذاك حاول بكل طريقه ....
وين المشكله هل في شبابنا ...البنت المحترمه الي تخاف ربها ومحافظه ع نفسها مايبونها ؟ يمكن من هل الموقف كان اختبار من الله هل بسير في درب الحرام او بحافظ ع نفسي من الغلط ...واستوعبت هل الشي ...بس الي مب مستوعبتنه انه مب عربي ...
الحمدلله ع كل حال ...
يارب ترزقني بالرجل الصالح ...

----------


## Miss PiXy

^
^
^

شكله عارف وملاحظ الشباب شو تفكيرهم وشو البنت الي يبونها

انا بعد مره صارلي هالموقف واحد مب عربي لمح لي انه يباني والخ وانا من باب اللباقه رديت ان انا اماراتيه ومايستوي اخذ غير اماراتي

قالي شو تبين فيهم مب زينين  :Smile:  !

قلت بخاطري ما تنلام من الي تشوفه ف شبابنا

ومره بعد ويا عربي كان بيني وبين تعامل , تقدرون تقولون دكتور .. ونفس الشي رفضته برد دبلوماسي  :Smile: 

الصراحه مالوم البنت يوم تاخذ وافد يوم تشوف عيال بلادها ما يشوفون صوبها وعمرها يمر ! 

الله يرزقكم خواتي بازواج صالحين ويعوضكم ..

----------


## ميمي87

الله يرزقكن بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجلا يا رب العالمين 

يقول ابن القيم - رحمة الله عليه - ( لا يلحّ عبد مؤمن على الله تعالى في حاجة إلا قضاها )

فأكثروا و ألحوا بالدعاء .. و أهم شي أنكم توقنون بالإجابه

و ربي يرزق كل وحده الزوج اللي يفرح خاطرها

----------


## ميروه النعيمي

الله يرزقكن ويرزقنا بالازواج الصالحين 
بنات التجمع وين اختفيتن ترتني قريت كل صفحاتكن واتريا سوالفكن

----------


## غلا الذيب

يارب ارزق اخواتي المسلمات الزوج الصالح وافرح قلوبهم وقلوب امهاتهم

----------


## طيف الغربة

اسأل الله ان يرزقكم الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجل.,

----------


## m.1990

> سمحولي حبيبات قلبي ختفيت فتره لاني نشغلت وسافرت وحين رجعت وقدمت منازل ادعولي انجح


الحمدالله على سلامتج
الله يوفقج

----------


## m.1990

> والل اني نفسيتي تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانة
> 
> لن ظروفي الأسرية ليست مريحة
> 
> لذا نتمنى ربي يرزقني بزوج صالح و نعيش حياة حلوة ويعوضني ربي الخير فيه
> 
> بالحب و الحنان و يرزقني الذرية الصالحة
> 
> كل قريباتي اصغر مني تزوجوا و عايشين في راحة
> ...


الله يعينج اختي ويصبرج ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح الخلوق عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## m.1990

اللهم ياحي ياقيوم يا ذو الجلال والاكرام ياجامع ياجامع ياجامع اجمع بيني وبين فلان ابن فلان على ما تحب وبما تحب واجعلني عنده من المكرمين

----------


## عيوني UAE

الله يوفقكم ويرزقكم كل خيير

----------


## وضـــحـــى

ابشركم شبه استخفيت صار لي فتره كل يوم اقرى سورة البقرة واغتسل بماي مقري فيه ومانام الا وانا مصليه صلاة الوتر 
واليوم حلمت ثلاثة احلام في ثلاثة ايام وراء بعض 
من ثلاثة ايام حلمت ان انا كنت في غرفة نصها ملابس سهره ونصها غرفة نوم كبيرة وحلوه 
واول امس حلمت ان ان غرفتي فيها عمال يركبوووون سرير حق لبيبي وفي نفس الوقت كانها غرفة مستشفى 
والبارحة حلمت اني في قاعة زواج واني قاعده اتعشى والحريم يسلمون علي ...
ولله خفت وفي نفس الوقت انبسطت 
يمكن ليلة احلم بالطب النفسي P:

دعواتكم اتحقق

----------


## RoyalDeser

ان شالله خير حبيبيتق وتبشرينا لانه هاي احلام مبشرة مش احلام استخفاف عل قولتج هههههه الحمدالله عل كل حال

----------


## m.1990

ان شاء الله خير يا اختي وضحى ويتحقق اللي ف بالج فالقريب العاجل

----------


## m.1990

استغفر الله
سبحان الله 
الحمد الله
الله اكبر

----------


## مروة مصطفى

الله يحقق امانيكم يارب

----------


## m.1990

آمين يارب

اللهم اني اسألك باسمك الطاهر الطيب المبارك الاحب إليك الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت و إذا سُئلت به اعطيت و إذا إستُرحمت به رحمت و إذا استُفرجت به فّرجت

----------


## m.1990

ياودود ياذا العرش المجيد يافعال لما تريد اسالك بعزك الذي لايرام وملكك الذي لايضام وونورك الذي ملىء اركان عرشك ارزقني بالزوج الصالح الخلوق الحنون يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثني

----------


## m.1990

اللهــــــم فــــى هــــــذه الساعه
عبــاد ينتظـــــرون عفوك فاعفــــو عنهـــم
عبـــــاد ينتظـــرون  رحمتك  فـارحمهـــــم
عبــــاد ينتظــــرون  فرجـك ففـــــرج همـهــم
عبـــدا ينتظــــــرون  رضـــاك فـــارضى عنهــــم
اللهـــــم انى اســــالك فى هذه الساعه ان تحقق

امنيتى و امنيه كل من قال "آآآآآآآآآآآآميــــن

----------


## m.1990

اللهم إنى أسألك بإسمك الأعظم الذى إذا دعيت به أجبت وإذا سألت به أعطيت 
يا حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى يا قيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم 
اللهم ارزقنا بأزواج الصالحين الخلوقين

----------


## m.1990

ياودود ياذا العرش المجيد يافعال لما تريد اسالك بعزك الذي لايرام وملكك الذي لايضام وونورك الذي ملىء اركان عرشك ارزقني بالزوج الصالح الخلوق الحنون يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثني يا مغيث اغثني

----------


## m.1990

مساء الخير جميعا

----------


## m.1990

لا إله إلا الله ... محمداً رسول الله
سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله﻿ و بحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه و مداد كلماته

----------


## جزيرة^^زمردة!

غريبه احيانا الناس تبا مواصفات معينه .. يمكن اذا ساعدنا بعض بنحل الاشكاليه 

سبحان الله

----------


## m.1990

> غريبه احيانا الناس تبا مواصفات معينه .. يمكن اذا ساعدنا بعض بنحل الاشكاليه 
> 
> سبحان الله


هيه والله .. الله المستعان

----------


## m.1990

‘‘ اللهم لآتجعل الدنيآ أكبر همي ‘‘

----------


## m.1990

اذكركم ونفسي بكثره ذكر الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبكم ..وكثره الاستغفااار ..


قال تعالى؛


(فاذكروني اذكركم واشكروا لي ولاتكفرون)

----------


## miss hermes

الله يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح يا رب

----------


## رزقي على الله

يارب يرزقكم اخواتي بالزوج الصالح يالي يسعدك و يهنيكم

----------


## m.1990

> الله يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح يا رب


اللهم آمين .. الله يسمع منج

----------


## m.1990

> يارب يرزقكم اخواتي بالزوج الصالح يالي يسعدك و يهنيكم


آمين يارب .. الله يسمع منج

----------


## m.1990

-اللهم اغفرلي و لوالدي و للمؤمنين و المؤمنات الأحياء منهم و الأموات.

----------


## m.1990

اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجاً هنياً وديناً مرفوع ذكره في السماء والأرض وارزقني منه ذرية طيبة عاجلاً غير آجل إنك سميع الدعاء

----------


## m.1990

رب اني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## eng.heart

رب اني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## عذبة الاطباع1

ان شاء الله كلنا بنتوفق وبنعرس في القريب العاجل على خير

----------


## m.1990

> ان شاء الله كلنا بنتوفق وبنعرس في القريب العاجل على خير


اللهم آمين

----------


## m.1990

ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما

----------


## m.1990

اللهم إني أسألك زوجاً تقياً نقياً طاهراً عفيفاً جميلاً ، يدلني على الخير ويعينني عليه

----------


## eng.heart

اللهم إني أسألك زوجاً تقياً نقياً طاهراً عفيفاً جميلاً ، يدلني على الخير ويعينني عليه

----------


## m.1990

اللهم آمين

----------


## m.1990

صباح الخير 

اخباركن؟؟ شو اليديد؟؟

----------


## ريحه المسك

اللهم إني أسألك زوجاً تقياً نقياً طاهراً عفيفاً جميلاً ، يدلني على الخير ويعينني عليه

----------


## ريحه المسك

> صباح الخير 
> 
> اخباركن؟؟ شو اليديد؟؟


حمدلله انتي شحالج ؟؟

نبا تفاعل يا أخوات

ان شاء الله السنه اليديده تكون خير لنا ونحقق أمنياتنا ياا رب

----------


## نور العيون 4

هلا حبيبتى انه بعد مثل كل البنات احب انى اتزوج و الله يرزقبى بالاولاد بس الحمد لله على كل حال كل خواتى تزوجن و الله رزقهن اختى الصغير تزوجت و طلقت لى انه زوجه مو من البشر و عنده بنوته صغيره بس بعد الى شفته من الدنيا و معاملت الشباب حق البنات ماعاد افكر فى الزواج وايد معنى قبل كنت مثل المجانين بس متا اتزوج و ايكون لى بيت و زوج بس الحين اقول كل شى الى من عند رب العالمين انه قابله فى و اقول الحمدلله على كل حال بس ابى اقول حق البنات الى ماتزوجن لين الحين يمكن رب العالمين يحبنه و مايبى نتعذب مع هل اشكال من الى مايخافون الله فينه عندج مثل اختى الصغيره اصدقين تمت عند زوجه اربع اشهر و طلقه و رجعت عدنه و هى حامل و الحين عنده بنت مثل القمر بس ابى اقول انهى لين الحين محد اتقدمالى و لا واحد صج ولله و سلامتكم

----------


## m.1990

> حمدلله انتي شحالج ؟؟
> 
> نبا تفاعل يا أخوات
> 
> ان شاء الله السنه اليديده تكون خير لنا ونحقق أمنياتنا ياا رب


بخير ربي يعافيج

ان شاء الله يارب

----------


## m.1990

نور العيون الله يعوض اختج باحسن منه

و يرزقج بالولد الحلال

----------


## m.1990

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## نور العيون 4

> نور العيون الله يعوض اختج باحسن منه
> 
> و يرزقج بالولد الحلال




تسلمين حبيبتى

----------


## ريحه المسك

> هلا حبيبتى انه بعد مثل كل البنات احب انى اتزوج و الله يرزقبى بالاولاد بس الحمد لله على كل حال كل خواتى تزوجن و الله رزقهن اختى الصغير تزوجت و طلقت لى انه زوجه مو من البشر و عنده بنوته صغيره بس بعد الى شفته من الدنيا و معاملت الشباب حق البنات ماعاد افكر فى الزواج وايد معنى قبل كنت مثل المجانين بس متا اتزوج و ايكون لى بيت و زوج بس الحين اقول كل شى الى من عند رب العالمين انه قابله فى و اقول الحمدلله على كل حال بس ابى اقول حق البنات الى ماتزوجن لين الحين يمكن رب العالمين يحبنه و مايبى نتعذب مع هل اشكال من الى مايخافون الله فينه عندج مثل اختى الصغيره اصدقين تمت عند زوجه اربع اشهر و طلقه و رجعت عدنه و هى حامل و الحين عنده بنت مثل القمر بس ابى اقول انهى لين الحين محد اتقدمالى و لا واحد صج ولله و سلامتكم


حبيبتي هاي كلها ارزاق من عند الله سبحان وتعالى واختج مأجوره ان شاء الله ع كل اللي استوالها

والله يعوضها ان شاء الله ..

والله يرزقج يا رب ونحن هدفنا الزواج برجل صالح يخاف الله فينا ويعينا على الخير المفروض الوحده ما تقبل 

بأي واحد لمجرد الزواج بس لأن الله يهدي بعض الشباب ماعندهم احساس المسؤووليه

الله يوفقنا جميعا يا رب


لا اله الا الله .. محمد رسول الله

----------


## ريحه المسك

أستغفر الله وأتوب اليه

----------


## نور العيون 4

> حبيبتي هاي كلها ارزاق من عند الله سبحان وتعالى واختج مأجوره ان شاء الله ع كل اللي استوالها
> 
> والله يعوضها ان شاء الله ..
> 
> والله يرزقج يا رب ونحن هدفنا الزواج برجل صالح يخاف الله فينا ويعينا على الخير المفروض الوحده ما تقبل 
> 
> بأي واحد لمجرد الزواج بس لأن الله يهدي بعض الشباب ماعندهم احساس المسؤووليه
> 
> الله يوفقنا جميعا يا رب
> ...





هلا حبيبتى اى صح كلامج و ياريت نتعلم من الى انشوفه

----------


## m.1990

أستغفر الله وأتوب اليه

----------


## ريحه المسك

*لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم*

*لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم*

*لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم*

*‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*

*وبركة في العمر*

*وصحة في الجسد*

*وسعة في الرزق*

*وتوبة قبل الموت*

*وشهادة عند الموت*

*ومغفرة بعد الموت*

*وعفوا عند الحساب*

*وأمانا من العذاب*

*ونصيبا من الجنة*

*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم*

*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*

*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*

)على فكره اذا قلت هذا الدعاء تاخذ اجر كل مسلم ومسلمه

*اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة*

*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*

*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*

*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*

*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*

*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*

*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*

*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا

----------


## ريحه المسك

اللهم أنى أسألك باني اشهد أن لا اله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد
أقضي حاجتي وأنس وحدتي وفرج كربتي
اللهم أسألك أن تجعل لي رفيقا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا
يا مجيب المضطر أحلل عقدتي وفرج كربتي
يا ألهي هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا وأجعل لنا المودة والرحمة والسكن انك على كل شئ قدير
يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون

----------


## m.1990

اللهم أنى أسألك باني اشهد أن لا اله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد
أقضي حاجتي وأنس وحدتي وفرج كربتي
اللهم أسألك أن تجعل لي رفيقا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا
يا مجيب المضطر أحلل عقدتي وفرج كربتي
يا ألهي هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا وأجعل لنا المودة والرحمة والسكن انك على كل شئ قدير
يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون

----------


## ريحه المسك

اللهم أنى أسألك باني اشهد أن لا اله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد
أقضي حاجتي وأنس وحدتي وفرج كربتي
اللهم أسألك أن تجعل لي رفيقا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا
يا مجيب المضطر أحلل عقدتي وفرج كربتي
يا ألهي هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا وأجعل لنا المودة والرحمة والسكن انك على كل شئ قدير
يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



أهلا اخواتي العزيزات.. تعجبت عند قرائتي لأحد ردود الفتيات في أحد المنتديات لقرائتها سورة البقره..



وعن فضلها العظيم وأثرها في حياتها التي كانت نقطة التحول التي فيها وجدت السعاده وتفريج الهموم والكروب..



نقلت لكم هذا الموضوع وكلي أمل بأن نستفيد جميعا لتقرأو حروف أخيتي مسطره باحساسها وتجربتها والتي فعلا أراها اشد تأثيرا وتشجيعا على الطاعة..



ولا تقول ليس لدي وقت لذلك.. بل لديك وقت ربما ما ستقرأه الآن بكل حرف يكون سبب في سعادتك حتى يوم الدين بواقع تجربته حقيقة..
.
.
.



أخواتي العزيزات في الله....أنا هذي الفترة عايشة حالة من الذهول ليه؟



من اللي قاعد يصير لي من سورة البقرة وفضلها العظيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم على حياتي انا واهلي..



أنا مشواري مع قراءة سورة البقرة كانت من سنة ونصف كرقيا من العين ولكن كانت متقطعه يعني مرة اقراها ومرررة لا وانقطعت عنها فترررررة طبعا هذا كله بسبب العين اللي كانت ماثرة على دراستي والزواج....................... ....كل خطبه ماتتسهل او ماتتكمل....................... ..المهم اللللللللللللللللللللللين دلتني وحدة من صحباتي جزاها الله الف خير على شريط الدكتور خالد الجبير اللي كلمة رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااائع فيه قليلة




اخواتي هذا الشريط أكثر من رائع كانت السبب في تقوية عزيمتي وإيماني خاصه بسورة البقره
طـريـق الإيـمـان




والله والله يابنات من بعد ماسمعتها جاتني قوة ايمان وحماس مو طبيعيه...................هو يتكلم فيه عن اسباب منسية في العلاج والتقرب من الله بالقران والرقيا ويدلل على هذا بقصص حصلت له بمستشفى اظن التخصصي او الامن بالرياض....................... .............طبعا انتوا وانتوا تسمعونه راح تبكون بكى مو طبيعي ليه؟لانكم راح تحسون العظمة والقوة في القران وكيف احنا مهملينه بشكل فظيع..



(ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب)و(إذا مرضت فهو يشفين)و(استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وانها كبيرة الا على الخاشعين)والايه العظيمه(وإذا سالك عبادي عني فاني قريب اجيب دعوة الداعي إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون)وقوله تعالى(ادعوني استجب لكم)و(وامن يجيب دعوة المضطر إذا دعاه)كل هذي الأيات تبين لكم عظم الدعاء,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,فمابالكم اذا جمعتوه مع سورة البقرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




هذا اللي سويته بعد ماسمعت الشريط وسمعت قصة بنت يحكيها هو انها كلمته تقول له انها مسحورة بتنتحر خلااااااااااااااااااص تعبت وجربت كل العلاجات واظن انها قرت البقرة وراحت للشيوخ لكن مافيه فايدة.................فطلب منها الدكتور خالد انها تقرا سورة البقرة يوميا في ركعتين الليل وتدعي الله فيها بكل خشوع وببكاء وتضرع ..............وترد له ايش يصير



والله العظيم يقول(ومثل مانتوا عارفين ان السحر لا يبطل الا بفكه اذا عرف مكانه او بالرقيا والقران بع مدة لاتقل عن سنه او سنتين)واكيد بعضكم عارف......................فيقو ل كلمتني بعد 3 شهور تقول له:
والله اني شفت وسمعت اللي ماينشاف من اصوات كلاب وبسس وحمير كلها تحاول تمنعها من القراءة والدعاء,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ل كنها مشالله عليها يايمانه استمرت وتقول الحين الحمدالله وباذن الله باحسن عافيه وصحة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!




انا من بعدها قلت باذن الله اني راح ابدا اسويها,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, وكان من حظي انه كانت بدايتي مع بداية العشر الاواخر من رمضان...........إلي يومكم هذا
النتيجه ايش كانت تتوقعون؟



أول شي الدراسة,,,,,,,,,قبل شهرين كنت مضغوطة بشكل مو طبيعي لانهم الغوا السكند ميد تيرم وبدلوها ببحوث وبريزنتيشنز................... ....وطبعا هذا كان كابوس,...................طلع لي 6 برزينتيشنات+3بحوث+3 اختبارات,,,,,,,,,,,,,وووبدون مااذكر ان كل مادة اصعب من الثانيه
والله صرت ادعي يوميا انه ربي يهونها علي ويسهلها من حيث لا احتسب
وفي واحد من البحوث قلبت الدنيا كلها ادور اوراق للقصيدة اللي المفروض احللها لكن مالقيت(طبعا قصيدة باانجليزي)والبحث عليه20درجة............قبل يوم تسليم البحث بيوم والله مااكذب عليكم جتني بنت مااعرفها قالت لي :انا عندي اوراق للقصيدة حقك اذا تبغيها.......بس ادعي لي!



والله ماكذب عليكم يابنات كنت راح ابكي من الفرحة ومن كثر مو انا مو مصدقة مااعرف البنت وبس جتني تعطيني الاوراق عشان ادعي لها !والله رجعت وصليت ركعتين احمدربي ..........انه سهلها لي من حيث لا احتسب
الشي الثاني كان عندي اختبار في مادة هيستوري وهي مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اادة جدا صعبه تتكلم عن تاريخ الانجليز وكيف ان اللغة الانجليزيه تغيرت عن زمان............ززوذي الخرابيط المهم انوا انا الشهر الاول مادخلته وصار الشهر الثاني والميك اب حق الشهر الاول ورا بعض
انا صرت الطم......................كيف راح اذاكرها؟هذي بالفاينل ماتخلصين منها الا باسبوع وياله ياله.......................... ..وقبل المادة عندي اختبار وكم برزينتيشن..................... ...



المهم مثل ماقلت لكم ادعي مع البقرة وركعتين الليل.................والله العظيم اني كنت اقرا وافهم على طول.......................(قول وا مشالله)وانا اقرا اقول مو معقوله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!سهل لذي الدرجة ؟ولا لسى الصعب ماجا؟والله مثل مااقول لكم بس اقراها قراءة واحفظها على طول........................... ......زوالحمدالله تيسرت لي من حيث لا احتسب والباقي مثلها.....................



اما الشي الثاني اللي صار هو:
انه انا اول مثل ماقلت لكم تصير لي خطب بس ماتتيسر او ماتكمل...........الين الشهر هذا جانا 3 مع بعض كل واحد منهم احسن من الثاني.............والله بدون مبالغة...................وسبحا ن الله آآآآآآآآآآآآآآىخرهم حلمت فيه قبل سنه حلم......................فسرت لي هو وحدة من قرايبي وهي مشالله عليها تفسيرها فظيع اسبوع ويتحقق..................قالت لي خطبوك هالعايلة ولا شي ؟قلت لها لا.......................قالت لي طيب فيه احتمال انهم يخطبون منكم قلت لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اامستحيل............ .لان ماعندهم احد كبير.................اكبر عيالهم بعمري23...........قامت قالت لي خييير انشالله......................




و الله مثل مااقولكم............قبل 3 اسابيع تكلموا علي.................وهم ناس نعرفهم طيبين وناس كفوا وولدهم طلع اكبر مني ب4 سنين تخيلوا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!عمره 28وكل شي فيه مشالله زين ويمدحونه واهله وابوه...........وطلعوا اهله بعد مكلمينه عني من زمان بس يستنونه يخلص من دراسته(هو يكمل)...........وكل عايلته تبيني له!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !وانا مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررة مصعوقه 




لاني ارتاح لهالناس(نعرفهم)وماتوقعت ابد بحياتي انه ممكن اخذ منهم...............ولا هالولد بالذات
فكلمت البنت اللي قلت لها عن الحلم.....................قلت لها تتذكرين الحلم اللي قلته لك وكذا كذا...........زقالت ايه,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,قلت لها تقدموا لي!
قالت انا كنت عارفة من يوم قلتي لي عن الحلم بس لما شفتك مستبعدة هالشي ماحبيت اشغللك
تخيلوااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااا



فانا الحين قاعدة ادعي انه اذا كان نصيبي ربي يتمم لي و انشالله على خييييييير بس انتوا ادعوا لي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,وانا ناويه انه باذن الله من اليوم ورايح مستحيل اترك البقرة او ركعتين الليل......................... ......
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++




طريقتي في قراءة سورة البقرة



اقرا سورة البقرة كااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااامله في ركعتين الليل بعد الساعة 2 الليل...........لان الله سبحانه وتعالى ينزل الى اسلماء الدنيا في هذا الوقت من الليل ويقول:هل من تائب فاتوب عليه.هل من داع فاستجيب له,هل من مستغفر فاغفر له
فيبدا مشواري اقرا ال100 ايه الاولى في الركعة الاولى.................وال100 ايه الثانية في الركعه الثانيه,,,,,,,,,,,واكمل باقي السورة في ركعة الوتر..............
ادعي في اول ركعة ورا ح اكتبه لكم....................وبعدين بعد مااخلص ارقي نفسي واحصن نفسي
كيف؟
اقرا سورة الفاتحة7مرات+المعوذات3مرات+ادع يه الرقيا وانفث على نفسي
على فكرة تقدرين تدعين بنيتك على البعيد.................يعني تنوين القراءة لك ولأهلك او اي شخص





وهذي الطريقة سوتها وحدة من صحباتي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,والله كانت هي وامها في مشاكل مايعلمها الا ربي....................وامها كانت قاسية معها شوي ولا تسمعها كلام حلو...................قرتها بس اربعة ايام....................وتقول لي قسما بالله انه كانه سحر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!امي تغيرت معاملتها معي!
تقول امس جايه اعطيها ابرة السكر وطاحت العلبه وانكسرت..............تقول جلست اقول معليش يامي اسفة والله ماكنت اقصد........................قا مت قالت لها امها ماعليه حبيبتي فدوة لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!تقول انا تنحت بالعادة تهزأني تهاوشني
هذا شي..........................شي ثاني تقول لي صارت تمدحني!تقول لها انتي جميلة بس لو تسون كا وتهتمين شوي........................... .وهي اول قبل 4 ايام والفترة اللي قبلها دايم كانت تحطمها ولا تمدحها ........................لدرجة ان البنت تقول احس اني مو بنتها!
فهذا اللي صار معها تخيلوا من4 ايام بس تقراها عاى نفسها وتنوي امها بالقرايه معها



.............



الدعاء اللي ادعيه..................انا مجمعته من عندي



(بسم الله والحمدالله ولا إله إلا الله وصلي اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آآآآآآآآآله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا,اللهم اني أحمدك حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا, أجمدك اللهم قبل رضاك وعند رضاك وبعد ماترضى,اللهم اني أحمدك على أموري كلها ماتيسر منها وماتعسر,وأسالك لما تعسر منها اليسر والسهولة من حيث لاأحتسب-اللهم اني استغفرك عدد ماكان من خلقك وعدد ماهو كائن وعدد ماسيكون-سبحانك اللهم عدد ماكان من خلقك وعدد ماهو كائن وعدد ماسيكون,,,,,,,الهم اني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن امتك ناصيتي بيدك ماض فيي حكمك عدل فيي قضائك-أسالك باسماءك الحسنى كلها ماعلمت منها ومالم اعلم-وبصفاتك العليا كلها ماعلمت منها ومالم اعلم-وبكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك او انزلته في كتابك او علمته احد من خلقك او استثرت به في علم الغيب عندك-وباسميك العظيمين الكريمين اللذين من ساللك بهما اجبت ومن استرحمك بهما رحمت ومن استفرجك بهما فرجت عليه ومن طلبك بهما اعطيت بياحي ياقيوم اللهم ارفع عني وعم كل مريض ومبتلى من المسلمين(3)اللهم ان كان مابي اختبارا وامتحانا لي اللهم فاجعلني فيه من الصابرين الناجحين المثابين بعظم الجزاء والثواب ياحي ياقيوم-اللهم وان كان مابي عقابا لي على ذنب اقترفته جهالة مني او من وسوسة الشياطين اللهم فاني اساللك له المغفرة والرحمة انت ارحم الراحمين وانت ارحم بي من امي وابي يارب العالمين-اللهم يسر لي وسهل لي وارزقني انا واخواتي المسلمات الزوج التقي الغني الحليم واجعلني قرة عينه واجعله قرة عيني-واجعلني فرحة قلبه واجعله فرحة قلبي اشدد به ازري وباسي ويكون فيه عوضي وخير الدارين يارب العالمين-اللهم اني امتك ضعيفة كسيرة ذليله لا حول ولا قوة لي إلا بك..انت قوتي وانت عزتي وانت رفعتي يارب العالمين...اللهم لارب لي غيرك فادعوه ولا إله لي سواك فارجوه ولا باب لي غير بابك اقصده فيجيب لي..اللهم افتح لدعائي ابواب سماواتك وتقبل مني يارب العلمين-اللهم سهل لي ووفقني لساعة اجابتك وللموجبات قبول دعائي ياحي ياقيوم-اللهم ثبتني وقويني ونور لي دربي وقلبي ووجهي بنور قرئانك ودينك-اللهم اجعل في طريقي ابناء وبنات الحلال وابعد عني ابناء وبنات الحرام-اللهم انك تعلم مالم اعلم وترى مالم ارى وتسمع مالم اسمع-اللهم من استقوى علي من انس او جن وآذاني باستخفائه عني في ليل او نهار في ظلمات او نور في كبير او صغير في قليل او كثير في نبهة او غفلة في منام او صحوة في حظر او سفر في فرح او حزن في مرض او صحة اللهم اني استقوي عليه بقوتك وعزتك وجبروتك وبطشك وقهرك وقرئانك ودعائي انت حسبي ونعم الوكيل لا حول ولا قوة لي إلا بك انت حسبي ونعم الوكيل-اللهم من أراد بي شرا او سؤا فرد كيده في نحره واشغله في نفسه-اللهم اكفني شر حسدة وشياطين الجن والإنس ياحي ياقيوم_اللهم اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي امري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقه قولي-اللهم يسر لي واخواتي دراستنا واعمهم عن غلطاتنا وزلاتنا وسهواتنا-اللهم وادخلنا عليهم بلا إله إلا الله والجمهم بلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله-اللهم خذ بيدي في المضائق واكشف لي وجوه الحقائق-اللهم وارزقني واهلي من حيث لا نحتسب-اللهم اغفر لموتانا وجميع موتى المسلمين...اللهم اغفر ل(.........)وارحمه ووسع مدخله ونور له قبره وظلمته وكن أنيسه في وحدته ووحشته واجعل قبره عليه بردا وسلاما وروضة منرياض الجنه واجعل منزلته في الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه مع الانبياء والشهداء والصديقين واغسله ونقه من خطاياه كما تنق الثوب الابيض من الدنس....اللهم وبلغه الدعاء والسلام اللهم وبلغنا الرضا----اللهم انك تنزل الى سماءك الدنيا في هذا الوقت من الليل وتقول هل من تائب وهل من مستغفر وهل من داع_اللهم هانا اتوب اليك من ذنوبي كلها ماكان منها وماسيكون- واستغفرك لذنوبي كلها ماعلمت منها ومالم علم-وادعةك بدعائي هذا وكلي امل ورجاء فلا تردني خاااااااااااااااائبة ياحي ياقيوم-اللهم هذا دعائي وعليك الاجابه وهذا جهدي وعليك التكلان اللهم لاتكلني الى غيرك طرفة عين-سبحانك لا اله الا انت واتوب اليك والصلاة والسلام على خير الانبياء والمرشدين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين)


هذا الدعاء ادعوه في السجوووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووود
واكثروا من سورة الضححى لان معانيها عظيمه وفيها مواساة
وترى الصلاة كلها على بعضها متاخذ اكثر من ساعة
او ساعة الا ربع..



أخواتي لا تنسو أختنا كاتبة الموضوع بدعوات صادقه في ظهر الغيب.. وبدعوات لي 
بتفريج همي وكربتي وإعادتي لجامعتي التي فصلت منها لأتخرج عما قريب..



رب دعوة صادقة خرجت في ظهر الغيب صادفت فتح باب سماء ووقت استجابه فترتفع
ويكتب لها القبول وتكون سببا في سعادتي يا اخواتي في الله..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1110563

حياكم ع هالرابط فديييييييييتكم^^

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



أهلا اخواتي العزيزات.. تعجبت عند قرائتي لأحد ردود الفتيات في أحد المنتديات لقرائتها سورة البقره..



وعن فضلها العظيم وأثرها في حياتها التي كانت نقطة التحول التي فيها وجدت السعاده وتفريج الهموم والكروب..



نقلت لكم هذا الموضوع وكلي أمل بأن نستفيد جميعا لتقرأو حروف أخيتي مسطره باحساسها وتجربتها والتي فعلا أراها اشد تأثيرا وتشجيعا على الطاعة..



ولا تقول ليس لدي وقت لذلك.. بل لديك وقت ربما ما ستقرأه الآن بكل حرف يكون سبب في سعادتك حتى يوم الدين بواقع تجربته حقيقة..
.
.
.



أخواتي العزيزات في الله....أنا هذي الفترة عايشة حالة من الذهول ليه؟



من اللي قاعد يصير لي من سورة البقرة وفضلها العظيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم على حياتي انا واهلي..



أنا مشواري مع قراءة سورة البقرة كانت من سنة ونصف كرقيا من العين ولكن كانت متقطعه يعني مرة اقراها ومرررة لا وانقطعت عنها فترررررة طبعا هذا كله بسبب العين اللي كانت ماثرة على دراستي والزواج....................... ....كل خطبه ماتتسهل او ماتتكمل....................... ..المهم اللللللللللللللللللللللين دلتني وحدة من صحباتي جزاها الله الف خير على شريط الدكتور خالد الجبير اللي كلمة رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااائع فيه قليلة




اخواتي هذا الشريط أكثر من رائع كانت السبب في تقوية عزيمتي وإيماني خاصه بسورة البقره
طـريـق الإيـمـان




والله والله يابنات من بعد ماسمعتها جاتني قوة ايمان وحماس مو طبيعيه...................هو يتكلم فيه عن اسباب منسية في العلاج والتقرب من الله بالقران والرقيا ويدلل على هذا بقصص حصلت له بمستشفى اظن التخصصي او الامن بالرياض....................... .............طبعا انتوا وانتوا تسمعونه راح تبكون بكى مو طبيعي ليه؟لانكم راح تحسون العظمة والقوة في القران وكيف احنا مهملينه بشكل فظيع..



(ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب)و(إذا مرضت فهو يشفين)و(استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وانها كبيرة الا على الخاشعين)والايه العظيمه(وإذا سالك عبادي عني فاني قريب اجيب دعوة الداعي إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون)وقوله تعالى(ادعوني استجب لكم)و(وامن يجيب دعوة المضطر إذا دعاه)كل هذي الأيات تبين لكم عظم الدعاء,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,فمابالكم اذا جمعتوه مع سورة البقرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




هذا اللي سويته بعد ماسمعت الشريط وسمعت قصة بنت يحكيها هو انها كلمته تقول له انها مسحورة بتنتحر خلااااااااااااااااااص تعبت وجربت كل العلاجات واظن انها قرت البقرة وراحت للشيوخ لكن مافيه فايدة.................فطلب منها الدكتور خالد انها تقرا سورة البقرة يوميا في ركعتين الليل وتدعي الله فيها بكل خشوع وببكاء وتضرع ..............وترد له ايش يصير



والله العظيم يقول(ومثل مانتوا عارفين ان السحر لا يبطل الا بفكه اذا عرف مكانه او بالرقيا والقران بع مدة لاتقل عن سنه او سنتين)واكيد بعضكم عارف......................فيقو ل كلمتني بعد 3 شهور تقول له:
والله اني شفت وسمعت اللي ماينشاف من اصوات كلاب وبسس وحمير كلها تحاول تمنعها من القراءة والدعاء,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ل كنها مشالله عليها يايمانه استمرت وتقول الحين الحمدالله وباذن الله باحسن عافيه وصحة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!




انا من بعدها قلت باذن الله اني راح ابدا اسويها,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, وكان من حظي انه كانت بدايتي مع بداية العشر الاواخر من رمضان...........إلي يومكم هذا
النتيجه ايش كانت تتوقعون؟



أول شي الدراسة,,,,,,,,,قبل شهرين كنت مضغوطة بشكل مو طبيعي لانهم الغوا السكند ميد تيرم وبدلوها ببحوث وبريزنتيشنز................... ....وطبعا هذا كان كابوس,...................طلع لي 6 برزينتيشنات+3بحوث+3 اختبارات,,,,,,,,,,,,,وووبدون مااذكر ان كل مادة اصعب من الثانيه
والله صرت ادعي يوميا انه ربي يهونها علي ويسهلها من حيث لا احتسب
وفي واحد من البحوث قلبت الدنيا كلها ادور اوراق للقصيدة اللي المفروض احللها لكن مالقيت(طبعا قصيدة باانجليزي)والبحث عليه20درجة............قبل يوم تسليم البحث بيوم والله مااكذب عليكم جتني بنت مااعرفها قالت لي :انا عندي اوراق للقصيدة حقك اذا تبغيها.......بس ادعي لي!



والله ماكذب عليكم يابنات كنت راح ابكي من الفرحة ومن كثر مو انا مو مصدقة مااعرف البنت وبس جتني تعطيني الاوراق عشان ادعي لها !والله رجعت وصليت ركعتين احمدربي ..........انه سهلها لي من حيث لا احتسب
الشي الثاني كان عندي اختبار في مادة هيستوري وهي مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اادة جدا صعبه تتكلم عن تاريخ الانجليز وكيف ان اللغة الانجليزيه تغيرت عن زمان............ززوذي الخرابيط المهم انوا انا الشهر الاول مادخلته وصار الشهر الثاني والميك اب حق الشهر الاول ورا بعض
انا صرت الطم......................كيف راح اذاكرها؟هذي بالفاينل ماتخلصين منها الا باسبوع وياله ياله.......................... ..وقبل المادة عندي اختبار وكم برزينتيشن..................... ...



المهم مثل ماقلت لكم ادعي مع البقرة وركعتين الليل.................والله العظيم اني كنت اقرا وافهم على طول.......................(قول وا مشالله)وانا اقرا اقول مو معقوله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!سهل لذي الدرجة ؟ولا لسى الصعب ماجا؟والله مثل مااقول لكم بس اقراها قراءة واحفظها على طول........................... ......زوالحمدالله تيسرت لي من حيث لا احتسب والباقي مثلها.....................



اما الشي الثاني اللي صار هو:
انه انا اول مثل ماقلت لكم تصير لي خطب بس ماتتيسر او ماتكمل...........الين الشهر هذا جانا 3 مع بعض كل واحد منهم احسن من الثاني.............والله بدون مبالغة...................وسبحا ن الله آآآآآآآآآآآآآآىخرهم حلمت فيه قبل سنه حلم......................فسرت لي هو وحدة من قرايبي وهي مشالله عليها تفسيرها فظيع اسبوع ويتحقق..................قالت لي خطبوك هالعايلة ولا شي ؟قلت لها لا.......................قالت لي طيب فيه احتمال انهم يخطبون منكم قلت لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اامستحيل............ .لان ماعندهم احد كبير.................اكبر عيالهم بعمري23...........قامت قالت لي خييير انشالله......................




و الله مثل مااقولكم............قبل 3 اسابيع تكلموا علي.................وهم ناس نعرفهم طيبين وناس كفوا وولدهم طلع اكبر مني ب4 سنين تخيلوا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!عمره 28وكل شي فيه مشالله زين ويمدحونه واهله وابوه...........وطلعوا اهله بعد مكلمينه عني من زمان بس يستنونه يخلص من دراسته(هو يكمل)...........وكل عايلته تبيني له!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !وانا مررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررة مصعوقه 




لاني ارتاح لهالناس(نعرفهم)وماتوقعت ابد بحياتي انه ممكن اخذ منهم...............ولا هالولد بالذات
فكلمت البنت اللي قلت لها عن الحلم.....................قلت لها تتذكرين الحلم اللي قلته لك وكذا كذا...........زقالت ايه,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,قلت لها تقدموا لي!
قالت انا كنت عارفة من يوم قلتي لي عن الحلم بس لما شفتك مستبعدة هالشي ماحبيت اشغللك
تخيلوااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااا



فانا الحين قاعدة ادعي انه اذا كان نصيبي ربي يتمم لي و انشالله على خييييييير بس انتوا ادعوا لي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,وانا ناويه انه باذن الله من اليوم ورايح مستحيل اترك البقرة او ركعتين الليل......................... ......
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++




طريقتي في قراءة سورة البقرة



اقرا سورة البقرة كااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااامله في ركعتين الليل بعد الساعة 2 الليل...........لان الله سبحانه وتعالى ينزل الى اسلماء الدنيا في هذا الوقت من الليل ويقول:هل من تائب فاتوب عليه.هل من داع فاستجيب له,هل من مستغفر فاغفر له
فيبدا مشواري اقرا ال100 ايه الاولى في الركعة الاولى.................وال100 ايه الثانية في الركعه الثانيه,,,,,,,,,,,واكمل باقي السورة في ركعة الوتر..............
ادعي في اول ركعة ورا ح اكتبه لكم....................وبعدين بعد مااخلص ارقي نفسي واحصن نفسي
كيف؟
اقرا سورة الفاتحة7مرات+المعوذات3مرات+ادع يه الرقيا وانفث على نفسي
على فكرة تقدرين تدعين بنيتك على البعيد.................يعني تنوين القراءة لك ولأهلك او اي شخص





وهذي الطريقة سوتها وحدة من صحباتي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,والله كانت هي وامها في مشاكل مايعلمها الا ربي....................وامها كانت قاسية معها شوي ولا تسمعها كلام حلو...................قرتها بس اربعة ايام....................وتقول لي قسما بالله انه كانه سحر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!امي تغيرت معاملتها معي!
تقول امس جايه اعطيها ابرة السكر وطاحت العلبه وانكسرت..............تقول جلست اقول معليش يامي اسفة والله ماكنت اقصد........................قا مت قالت لها امها ماعليه حبيبتي فدوة لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!تقول انا تنحت بالعادة تهزأني تهاوشني
هذا شي..........................شي ثاني تقول لي صارت تمدحني!تقول لها انتي جميلة بس لو تسون كا وتهتمين شوي........................... .وهي اول قبل 4 ايام والفترة اللي قبلها دايم كانت تحطمها ولا تمدحها ........................لدرجة ان البنت تقول احس اني مو بنتها!
فهذا اللي صار معها تخيلوا من4 ايام بس تقراها عاى نفسها وتنوي امها بالقرايه معها



.............



الدعاء اللي ادعيه..................انا مجمعته من عندي



(بسم الله والحمدالله ولا إله إلا الله وصلي اللهم وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آآآآآآآآآله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا,اللهم اني أحمدك حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا, أجمدك اللهم قبل رضاك وعند رضاك وبعد ماترضى,اللهم اني أحمدك على أموري كلها ماتيسر منها وماتعسر,وأسالك لما تعسر منها اليسر والسهولة من حيث لاأحتسب-اللهم اني استغفرك عدد ماكان من خلقك وعدد ماهو كائن وعدد ماسيكون-سبحانك اللهم عدد ماكان من خلقك وعدد ماهو كائن وعدد ماسيكون,,,,,,,الهم اني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن امتك ناصيتي بيدك ماض فيي حكمك عدل فيي قضائك-أسالك باسماءك الحسنى كلها ماعلمت منها ومالم اعلم-وبصفاتك العليا كلها ماعلمت منها ومالم اعلم-وبكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك او انزلته في كتابك او علمته احد من خلقك او استثرت به في علم الغيب عندك-وباسميك العظيمين الكريمين اللذين من ساللك بهما اجبت ومن استرحمك بهما رحمت ومن استفرجك بهما فرجت عليه ومن طلبك بهما اعطيت بياحي ياقيوم اللهم ارفع عني وعم كل مريض ومبتلى من المسلمين(3)اللهم ان كان مابي اختبارا وامتحانا لي اللهم فاجعلني فيه من الصابرين الناجحين المثابين بعظم الجزاء والثواب ياحي ياقيوم-اللهم وان كان مابي عقابا لي على ذنب اقترفته جهالة مني او من وسوسة الشياطين اللهم فاني اساللك له المغفرة والرحمة انت ارحم الراحمين وانت ارحم بي من امي وابي يارب العالمين-اللهم يسر لي وسهل لي وارزقني انا واخواتي المسلمات الزوج التقي الغني الحليم واجعلني قرة عينه واجعله قرة عيني-واجعلني فرحة قلبه واجعله فرحة قلبي اشدد به ازري وباسي ويكون فيه عوضي وخير الدارين يارب العالمين-اللهم اني امتك ضعيفة كسيرة ذليله لا حول ولا قوة لي إلا بك..انت قوتي وانت عزتي وانت رفعتي يارب العالمين...اللهم لارب لي غيرك فادعوه ولا إله لي سواك فارجوه ولا باب لي غير بابك اقصده فيجيب لي..اللهم افتح لدعائي ابواب سماواتك وتقبل مني يارب العلمين-اللهم سهل لي ووفقني لساعة اجابتك وللموجبات قبول دعائي ياحي ياقيوم-اللهم ثبتني وقويني ونور لي دربي وقلبي ووجهي بنور قرئانك ودينك-اللهم اجعل في طريقي ابناء وبنات الحلال وابعد عني ابناء وبنات الحرام-اللهم انك تعلم مالم اعلم وترى مالم ارى وتسمع مالم اسمع-اللهم من استقوى علي من انس او جن وآذاني باستخفائه عني في ليل او نهار في ظلمات او نور في كبير او صغير في قليل او كثير في نبهة او غفلة في منام او صحوة في حظر او سفر في فرح او حزن في مرض او صحة اللهم اني استقوي عليه بقوتك وعزتك وجبروتك وبطشك وقهرك وقرئانك ودعائي انت حسبي ونعم الوكيل لا حول ولا قوة لي إلا بك انت حسبي ونعم الوكيل-اللهم من أراد بي شرا او سؤا فرد كيده في نحره واشغله في نفسه-اللهم اكفني شر حسدة وشياطين الجن والإنس ياحي ياقيوم_اللهم اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي امري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقه قولي-اللهم يسر لي واخواتي دراستنا واعمهم عن غلطاتنا وزلاتنا وسهواتنا-اللهم وادخلنا عليهم بلا إله إلا الله والجمهم بلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله-اللهم خذ بيدي في المضائق واكشف لي وجوه الحقائق-اللهم وارزقني واهلي من حيث لا نحتسب-اللهم اغفر لموتانا وجميع موتى المسلمين...اللهم اغفر ل(.........)وارحمه ووسع مدخله ونور له قبره وظلمته وكن أنيسه في وحدته ووحشته واجعل قبره عليه بردا وسلاما وروضة منرياض الجنه واجعل منزلته في الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه مع الانبياء والشهداء والصديقين واغسله ونقه من خطاياه كما تنق الثوب الابيض من الدنس....اللهم وبلغه الدعاء والسلام اللهم وبلغنا الرضا----اللهم انك تنزل الى سماءك الدنيا في هذا الوقت من الليل وتقول هل من تائب وهل من مستغفر وهل من داع_اللهم هانا اتوب اليك من ذنوبي كلها ماكان منها وماسيكون- واستغفرك لذنوبي كلها ماعلمت منها ومالم علم-وادعةك بدعائي هذا وكلي امل ورجاء فلا تردني خاااااااااااااااائبة ياحي ياقيوم-اللهم هذا دعائي وعليك الاجابه وهذا جهدي وعليك التكلان اللهم لاتكلني الى غيرك طرفة عين-سبحانك لا اله الا انت واتوب اليك والصلاة والسلام على خير الانبياء والمرشدين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين)


هذا الدعاء ادعوه في السجوووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووود
واكثروا من سورة الضححى لان معانيها عظيمه وفيها مواساة
وترى الصلاة كلها على بعضها متاخذ اكثر من ساعة
او ساعة الا ربع..



أخواتي لا تنسو أختنا كاتبة الموضوع بدعوات صادقه في ظهر الغيب.. وبدعوات لي 
بتفريج همي وكربتي وإعادتي لجامعتي التي فصلت منها لأتخرج عما قريب..



رب دعوة صادقة خرجت في ظهر الغيب صادفت فتح باب سماء ووقت استجابه فترتفع
ويكتب لها القبول وتكون سببا في سعادتي يا اخواتي في الله..

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1110563

حياكم ع هالرابط فديييييييييتكم^^

----------


## كعبية وافتخر



----------


## ريحه المسك

اللهم أنى أسألك باني اشهد أن لا اله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد
أقضي حاجتي وأنس وحدتي وفرج كربتي
اللهم أسألك أن تجعل لي رفيقا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا
يا مجيب المضطر أحلل عقدتي وفرج كربتي
يا ألهي هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا وأجعل لنا المودة والرحمة والسكن انك على كل شئ قدير
يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون

----------


## ريحه المسك

> 



بالفعل مؤثره ربي اعنا على طاعتك واحسن خاتمتنا

----------


## نور العيون 4

سلام عليكم خواتى الغاليات انه اليوم حبيت اقول شى بس ماابى حد يغفهمنى غلط انه مثل كل البنات احب اتزوج و ايكون عندى اسره وعلشان هال موضوغ نفسيتى وايد تعبت و حتا انى ماقدرت انى انام اليل بس بعد الله و ام وليد حرمه وايد طيوبه وايد تمت تنسحنى وايد لين ما هديت و طبعن الهدايه من الله رب العالمين و انه الحين وايد مرتاح و الين انه مااهتم الحين متا اتزوج الحين و انه مااقص عليكمن بعدنى احب انى اتزوج بس انه ماابى اتعب نفس لى انى انه الحين وايد مرتاحهو اى وحده حابه تتعرف على هاظى الحرمه راح اعطيه الرقم على الخاص

----------


## ريحه المسك

> سلام عليكم خواتى الغاليات انه اليوم حبيت اقول شى بس ماابى حد يغفهمنى غلط انه مثل كل البنات احب اتزوج و ايكون عندى اسره وعلشان هال موضوغ نفسيتى وايد تعبت و حتا انى ماقدرت انى انام اليل بس بعد الله و ام وليد حرمه وايد طيوبه وايد تمت تنسحنى وايد لين ما هديت و طبعن الهدايه من الله رب العالمين و انه الحين وايد مرتاح و الين انه مااهتم الحين متا اتزوج الحين و انه مااقص عليكمن بعدنى احب انى اتزوج بس انه ماابى اتعب نفس لى انى انه الحين وايد مرتاحهو اى وحده حابه تتعرف على هاظى الحرمه راح اعطيه الرقم على الخاص


الهدايه من رب العالمين والله يوفقنا جميعا ياا رب

----------


## ريحه المسك

اللهم أنى أسألك باني اشهد أن لا اله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد
أقضي حاجتي وأنس وحدتي وفرج كربتي
اللهم أسألك أن تجعل لي رفيقا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا
يا مجيب المضطر أحلل عقدتي وفرج كربتي
يا ألهي هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا وأجعل لنا المودة والرحمة والسكن انك على كل شئ قدير
يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون

----------


## نور العيون 4

> الهدايه من رب العالمين والله يوفقنا جميعا ياا رب






هلا حبيبتى اى صح انه الهدايه من رب العالمين بس انه قصدى انه تنسح

----------


## m.1990

نور العيون ؛ كيف يعني تنصح وشو تقول مثلا ؟

----------


## نور العيون 4

> نور العيون ؛ كيف يعني تنصح وشو تقول مثلا ؟





هلا حبيبتى يعنى انه كنت وايد تعبانه انه مرات حتا انى وااقدر انام من كثر التفكير و اعصابى وايد كانت خربانه و كنت اقول ليش انه ماتزوجت و ماعندى اولاد و كنت اعصب على امى و كنت كل يوم اسوى مشاكل مع امى و خواتى و كانت تقولى الحرمه خلى املج ابربج وهو الى راح يرزقج و من هل كلام الى ايريح البال انه اول شى ماكنت اصدق نصايحه بس الحين انه وايد مرتاحه و انه الحين منتظره رحمت رب العالمين لى انه اهو الى يرزق عباده و انه الحين مرتاح البال و ماسوى مشاكل مع خواتى و مع امى الغاليه و كانت تقولى الحرمه اشغلى نفسج اباشياء و راح ترتاحين

----------


## فتاه صابره

ربي يريح بالكن دنيا واخره ويرزقكن بالزوج الصالح

----------


## m.1990

> هلا حبيبتى يعنى انه كنت وايد تعبانه انه مرات حتا انى وااقدر انام من كثر التفكير و اعصابى وايد كانت خربانه و كنت اقول ليش انه ماتزوجت و ماعندى اولاد و كنت اعصب على امى و كنت كل يوم اسوى مشاكل مع امى و خواتى و كانت تقولى الحرمه خلى املج ابربج وهو الى راح يرزقج و من هل كلام الى ايريح البال انه اول شى ماكنت اصدق نصايحه بس الحين انه وايد مرتاحه و انه الحين منتظره رحمت رب العالمين لى انه اهو الى يرزق عباده و انه الحين مرتاح البال و ماسوى مشاكل مع خواتى و مع امى الغاليه و كانت تقولى الحرمه اشغلى نفسج اباشياء و راح ترتاحين


تمام .. زين
الله يرزقج بالولد الحلال
وان شاء الله نصائحها تفيدج
انزين ليش ما تكتبين هني بعض نصائحها

----------


## m.1990

> ربي يريح بالكن دنيا واخره ويرزقكن بالزوج الصالح


آمين يارب وياج

----------


## m.1990

الله يرزقنا جميعا بالزوج

----------


## ريحه المسك

> ربي يريح بالكن دنيا واخره ويرزقكن بالزوج الصالح


آمين ياا رب

----------


## ريحه المسك

اللهم أنى أسألك باني اشهد أن لا اله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد
أقضي حاجتي وأنس وحدتي وفرج كربتي
اللهم أسألك أن تجعل لي رفيقا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا
يا مجيب المضطر أحلل عقدتي وفرج كربتي
يا ألهي هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا وأجعل لنا المودة والرحمة والسكن انك على كل شئ قدير
يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون

----------


## نور العيون 4

امين يارب العالمين

----------


## نور العيون 4

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اول نسيحه كانت انى ماافكر فى اى شى و انى اريح راسى من اى شى و اذا حسيت انى زعلانه و مضايقه ايلس فى حجرتى و اسكر على روحى الباب و اشغل نفسى فى اى شى لين ماارتاح و بعدين اطلع من الحجره و الثانيه انى اقرا القران لى انه فى الدوا الى ايريحنى و الثالثه انى اشغل نفسى مع اولاد خواتى يعنى الصغاريعنى العب معاهم فى ايشى ايحبونه و الرابع الصلاه و الدعاء و الخامسه انى اكون هاديه فى كل شى و انى اتحكم فى اعصابى و انى مااعصب من اى شى اشوفه و انى مااقار من خواتى لى انه هم تزوجن و انه لا و انى اعرف انه كل شى من رب العالمين و انه اذا رب العالمين و انى لازم عرف انه اذا لى قصمه رب العالمين راح يرزقنى من فضله بس صج انه الحين وايد مرتاحه و عادى عندى الحين انى اتزوج و لا بس مااقول انى ماافكر انه ايكون لى بيت و اسرة اصغيره و اتمنه انه رب العالمين انه اينولنى الى فى بالى

----------


## m.1990

نصيحه ولا اروع بس جي مرات تيني هفه وابا اتزوج ومرات اقول لا 

وانا انشغل بمذاكرة اخواني الصغار واشل بنت اخوي والعبها عالبيبي اسولف مع ربيعاتي

----------


## m.1990

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد
عدد ما ذكره الذاكرون
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد
عدد ما غفل عنه الغافلون
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد
عدد ما تعاقب الليل و النهار
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد
كما امرتنا ان نصلي عليه
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد
كما ينبغي ان نصلي عليه ..

----------


## نور العيون 4

> نصيحه ولا اروع بس جي مرات تيني هفه وابا اتزوج ومرات اقول لا 
> 
> وانا انشغل بمذاكرة اخواني الصغار واشل بنت اخوي والعبها عالبيبي اسولف مع ربيعاتي


هلا حبيبتى اسفه بس ممكن اسال سوال انتى كم عمرج و انه كنت مثلج فى مرات اتم اسيح انى اتزوج و وايد تتعب نفسىيت و حتا اصدقين اولاد خواتى شو الى سوو معاى الى انه اتم اصارخ عليهم و مرات ضرب اضربهم و بعدين يوم ارتاح اقوم و اعتذر منهم بس الحين لا والله وايد مرتاحه و اذا تبين راح اعطيج رقم الحرمه و كلميه

----------


## ريحه المسك

اللهم أنى أسألك باني اشهد أن لا اله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد
أقضي حاجتي وأنس وحدتي وفرج كربتي
اللهم أسألك أن تجعل لي رفيقا كي نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا
يا مجيب المضطر أحلل عقدتي وفرج كربتي
يا ألهي هب لي من لدنك زوجا صالحا وأجعل لنا المودة والرحمة والسكن انك على كل شئ قدير
يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون

----------


## RoyalDeser

شخباركم ويا المللل

----------


## m.1990

> هلا حبيبتى اسفه بس ممكن اسال سوال انتى كم عمرج و انه كنت مثلج فى مرات اتم اسيح انى اتزوج و وايد تتعب نفسىيت و حتا اصدقين اولاد خواتى شو الى سوو معاى الى انه اتم اصارخ عليهم و مرات ضرب اضربهم و بعدين يوم ارتاح اقوم و اعتذر منهم بس الحين لا والله وايد مرتاحه و اذا تبين راح اعطيج رقم الحرمه و كلميه


انا بعد جي المهم قلتلج عالخاص عن عمري 
ما ادري ما تقدر تدخل المنتدى

----------


## m.1990

> شخباركم ويا المللل


مممممم شو اقولج مرات احس بالملل بس وقت الصبح بس انشغل بايباد او ارقد
رقاد واكل و بلاكبيري والنت ههههههه

----------


## فتاه صابره

مووفقات ان شااء الله :17:

----------


## شـوشـو.

مرحبا بنوتات اشحالكم ممكن انظم معاكم طالبه جامعيه عمرها 24 وبعدني ماعرست بس الحمدلله كلن ونصيبه ^^

----------


## m.1990

> مووفقات ان شااء الله


ان شاء الله

----------


## m.1990

> مرحبا بنوتات اشحالكم ممكن انظم معاكم طالبه جامعيه عمرها 24 وبعدني ماعرست بس الحمدلله كلن ونصيبه ^^


مرحبتين يا هلا منوره التجمع الاخت شوشو
حياج والله العمر كله
ان شاء الله يرزقج بالزوج فالقريب العاجل ونفرح فيج

اهم شيء لا تقطعينا

----------


## نور العيون 4

> مرحبا بنوتات اشحالكم ممكن انظم معاكم طالبه جامعيه عمرها 24 وبعدني ماعرست بس الحمدلله كلن ونصيبه ^^



هلا فيج حبيبتى امنوره بينا

----------


## بنت الهاجس

انا بشترك معاكم عمري 28 سنه وبعدني ما تزوجت بس كله اقول الحمد لله على كل حال ... كل هذا قسمه ونصيب والله يوفقنا يارب بالزوج الصالح

----------


## نور العيون 4

> انا بشترك معاكم عمري 28 سنه وبعدني ما تزوجت بس كله اقول الحمد لله على كل حال ... كل هذا قسمه ونصيب والله يوفقنا يارب بالزوج الصالح


امين يا رب العالمين وكل بنت تزوج و اتكون فى بيت زوجه

----------


## m.1990

> انا بشترك معاكم عمري 28 سنه وبعدني ما تزوجت بس كله اقول الحمد لله على كل حال ... كل هذا قسمه ونصيب والله يوفقنا يارب بالزوج الصالح


حياج والله ... الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح الخلوق
لا تقطعين التجمع

----------


## بنت حمووووود

هلا خواتي نايس والله القسم عجبني مره والموضوع اخيرن حصلت حد اتكلم معاه وللجميع الله يخليكم ويحفظكم 
انا عمري اللحين 31 وبعدني مازوجت 

صح ساعاات اضايج اقول انا كبرت متي بعرس وخاطري اشوف عيالي نفس الوقت اقول الحمدلله ع كل حال الحياه قسمه ونصيب 

وربي موزع الارزاق 

ساعات اضايج اقول اللي اصغر عني زوجوا ربيعاتي واخواني 

بنهايه اقول الله كريم انا مرتاحه جيه لازوج ولاعيال هههههههههههههه ونفس الوقت خاطري اشوف عيالي 
بس الحمدلله مرتاحه بيت اهلي 
سموحه طولت

----------


## نور العيون 4

> هلا خواتي نايس والله القسم عجبني مره والموضوع اخيرن حصلت حد اتكلم معاه وللجميع الله يخليكم ويحفظكم 
> انا عمري اللحين 31 وبعدني مازوجت 
> 
> صح ساعاات اضايج اقول انا كبرت متي بعرس وخاطري اشوف عيالي نفس الوقت اقول الحمدلله ع كل حال الحياه قسمه ونصيب 
> 
> وربي موزع الارزاق 
> 
> ساعات اضايج اقول اللي اصغر عني زوجوا ربيعاتي واخواني 
> 
> ...




هلا حبيبتى والله انى نفس حالتج انه عمرى 30 سنه و الين الحين محد اتقدمانى و خواتى كل هن تزوجن الاانه و عندهن اعيال الاانه و مرات نفسيتى تتعب و ارج و اقول الحمدلله على كل حال و اقول انه مرتاح جى ماعندى زوج يحكمنى و ماعندى اعيال ايتعبونى و لليوم الثانى اقول متا اتزوج و اروح بيت زوجى و ايكون عندى اعيال يعنى نفس كلامج بس يا رب ارزقنه كل بنات المسلمين بالزوج الصالح

----------


## m.1990

صباحكم راحة بال ان شاء الله

----------


## وضـــحـــى

آآآآآآمين .. 
شحالكم صبايا ..

----------


## m.1990

بخير الحمدلله 

وانتي شخبارج يا ضحى ؟ شو يديدج ؟

----------


## ريحه المسك

جمعه طيبه يا حلوات ..

لا تنسوني من صالح الدعاء ,,

أستغفر الله وأتوب اليه

----------


## ريحه المسك

رَبّي اِنْ فِي قَلْبي حَاجَاتْ كَثِيرَه لا أَسْتَطِيعُ البَوْحَ بِهَا لأِحَد سِوَاكْ ..

اَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ سِرّيْ وما يُضْمِرُه قَلْبِي ..

رَبّيْ بِكلمَةْ ( كُنْ ) مِنْك تَسْعَدْ حَيَاتِي ..

رَبّيْ قُلْ لِأُمْنيَاتِي كُونِي ..رَبّيْ قُلْ لِأُمْنيَاتِي كُونِي

.رَبّيْ قُلْ لِأُمْنيَاتِي كُونِي

----------


## ريحه المسك

صباح الورد ...

شحالكن بنات ؟؟

لا تنسوني من صالح الدعاء

----------


## m.1990

مساء الفل 
بخير الحمدلله وانتي ؟؟

ان شاء الله

----------


## m.1990

استغفر الله

سبحان الله 

الحمدلله

الله أكبر

----------


## الّداّنـةّ

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركااته

شحالكن بنات عسااكن بخير 
حابة اشاركم التجمع =)

----------


## نور العيون 4

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركااته
> 
> شحالكن بنات عسااكن بخير 
> حابة اشاركم التجمع =)


هلا و غلا حبيبتى معانه

----------


## ريحه المسك

> مساء الفل 
> بخير الحمدلله وانتي ؟؟
> 
> ان شاء الله



طيبه حمدلله ..

مشكووره على الدعوات في ظهر الغيب ولج بالمثل ان شاء الله ...

----------


## ريحه المسك

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركااته
> 
> شحالكن بنات عسااكن بخير 
> حابة اشاركم التجمع =)



عليكم السلام ...

بتنورينا وحياج الله ,,

----------


## mini_bunny

هذا الدعاء الغلا

اللهم زدني قرباً إليك.اللهم زدني قرباً إليك اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم اجعلني من الصابرين.اللهم اجعلني من الشاكرين..اللهم اجعلني في عيني صغيرا.. وفي أعين الناس كبيرا

.اللهم اغفر ذنبي وطهر قلبي وحصن فرجي.اللهم سخر لي زوجا صالحا..اللهم جمله في نظري وجملني في نظره. يا أرحم الراحمين..يا ذا الجلال والإكرام...اللهم آمين 

يارب يا حي يا قيوم..أسألك بكل اسم سميت به نفسك..أو أنزلته في كتابك..أو علمته أحداً من خلقك..أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك..ان ترزقني زوجا يخافك ياارحم الراحمين اسالك من خيرك أكثر مما ارجو.اللهم وعظمني في قلبه..واجعلني ماء عينه ودم قلبه ودفئ حياته..واسعدني ولا تشقيني معه..يا أرحم الراحمين 


اللهم ارزقني بزوج صالح ..تقي ..هني ..عاشقا لله ورسوله .. ناجح في حياته .اكون قرة عينه وقلبه ويكون قرة عيني وقلبي " 
اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه اجمع بيني وبين زوجي اللي يكون غني بدينه واخلاقه وماله ويهنيني ويسعدني ويفرح قلبي 
يا من أمره بين الكاف والنون وإذا أراد شيئاً قال له كن فيكون ارزقني بزوج صالح وذرية صالحة تقر بهما العيون 

يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد يا فعالاً لما يريد أسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام وبملكك الذي لا يضام وبنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك أن ترزقني الزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة الطيبة 

يارب ارزقني ولاتحرمني وسكن نفسي واسترني في الدنيا والاخرة وأغنني بحلالك عن حرامك 

يارب يا رحيم يا قادر على كل شي يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام أن ترزق جميع بنات المسلمين زوجة صالحا عاجلا غير آجل 

اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجاً هيناً ليناً ديناً مرفوع ذكره في السماء والأرض وارزقني منه ذرية صالحة طيبة عاجلاً غير آجلاً إنك سميع الدعاء ... اللهم ارزقني زوجاً تقياً نقياً مخمون القلب .... 


اللهم أني أسألك زوجاً صالحاً ممن ترضاه من الرجال عندك وممن تقر به عيناي وعيناه تقربي 

" اللهم اقذف في قلبي رجاؤك و اقطع رجائي عمن سواك ، حتى لا أرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم ما ضعفت عنه قوتي و قصر عنه علمي و لم تبلغه مسألتي و لم تنته إليه رغبتي مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين أو الأخرين فخصني به يا أرحم الراحمين" 

اللهم اشرح صدور اولاد ادم وبنات حواء اللهم ارزقني الزوج الصالح الذي تحبه وترضاه 

اللهم اني اشكو اليك ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني عن الناس انت ارحم الراحمين ورب المستضعفين وانت ربي الى من تكلني ؟ الى قريب يتجهمني ام الى عدو ملكته امري ان لم يكن بك علي غضب فلا ابالي غير ان عافيتك هي اوسع لي اعوذ بنور وجهك الذي اشرقت به الظلمات وصلح عليه امر الدنيا والاخره ان ينزل علي غضبك او يحل بي سخطك لك العتبى حتى ترضى ولا حول ولا قوة الا بك" 
اللهم يافارج الهم وياكاشف الغم ياربنا ورب كل شي ومليكه سبحانك تباركت وتعاليت اللهم اني اسالك بانك انت الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اللهم فرج كربنا واكشف غمنا وارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب الله باسمك الوهاب الرزاق ارزقني واخواتي بالزوج التقي النقي انك على كل شي قدير 

اللهم ارزقنا فى صلاتنا ودعائنا بركة تطهر بها قلوبنا وتكشف بها كربنا وتغفر بها ذنبنا وتصلح بها أمرنا وتغنى بها فقرنا وتذهب بها شرنا وتكشف بها همنا وغمنا وتشفى بها سقمنا وتقضى بها ديننا وتجلو بها حزننا وتجمع بها شملنا وتبيض بها وجوهناوتجمع بيبننا وبين ازواجنا عاجلاا غير اجل وتعجل نصيبن 
يا أرحم الراحمين. 

وأسألك بأسمائك يا جليل، يا جميل، يا كفيل، يا عزيز، يا لطيف، يا مليك، يا ظهير، يا منير، يا نصير، يا معين. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين. سبحانك لا إله إلا أنت الغوث الغوث 
يا دليل المتحيرين، يا غياث المستغيثين، يا صريخ المستصرخين، يا أمان الخائفين، يا عون المؤمنين، يا راحم المساكين، يا مجير المستجيرين، يا ملجأ العاصين. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين. سبحانك لا إله إلا أنت الغوث الغوث اللهم ارحم ضعفي يااكرم الاكرمين يارب العالمين زوجني ياكريم 

ياودود ياودود ياودود ياودود ياذا العرش المجيد اللهم اني بك استغيث اللهم اني بك استغيث اللهم اني بك استغيث ان ترزقني واخواتي بالزوج الصالح اللهم امين 

اللهم يامن لطفت بعظمتك دون اللطفاء ..وعلمت ماتحت أرضك كعلمك بمافوق عرشك..وكانت وساوس الصدور كالعلانية عندك .. وعلانية القول كالسر في علمك .. وانقاد كل شيئ لعظمتك.. وصار أمر الدنيا والآخرة كله بيدك .. أجعل لي من كل هم وغم أصبحت فيه فرجا ومخرجا .. 

اللهم إنك تسمع كلامي ..وترى مكاني ..وتعلم سري وعلانيتي .. ولايخفى عليك شيئ من أمري ، وأنا البائس الفقير .. والمستغيث .المستجير ..والوجل المشفق المقر المعترف اليك بذنبه .. أسألك مسألة المسكين وأبتهل اليك إبتهال المذنب الذليل.. وأدعوك دعاء الخائف الضرير .. دعاء من خضعت لك رقبته .. وذل لك جسمه .. ورغـم لك أنفه
اللهم يادليل الحائرين ويارجاء القاصدين ياكاشف الهم ويافارج الغم اللهم زوجنا واغننا بحلالك عن حرامك 
يالله ياكريم يارب العرش المجيد أرحمنا برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين اللهم أني أسألك بأسمك العليم أنك عالم بحالي فبرحمتك يا رب يارب يارب زوجني برجل صالح يستر علي ويكون قرت عينن لي وأكون قرت عينن له يا رب يا رب يا رب ثم الدعاء بأسم الله الأعظم اللهم اني أسألك بأسمك الأعظم الذي إذا سالك به احد اجبتة واذا أستغاثك به احد اغثتة وأذا أستنصرك به احد أستنصرته ان زوجني يا رب يا رب يارب يا أرحم الراحمين يا أرحم الراحمين يا أرحم الراحمين با ذا الجلال والإكرام يا ذا الجلا والإكرام يا ذا الجلال والإكرام اللهم اني اسالك بدعاء ذي النون يوم دعاك في ظلمات ثلاث ظلمة الليل وظلمة البحر وظلمة بطن الحوت فستجبت له وأنجيتة لا إله إلا أنت أني كنت من الظالمين * لا إله إلا أنت أني كنت من الظالمين * لا إله إلا أنت أني كنت من الظالمين اللهم وارزقنا الزوج الذي يخافك ولا يعذبنا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين ..........

ترديد هذه الآيات مع الإستغفار:

" لو أنفقت ما فى الأرض جميعا ما ألفت بين قلوبهم و لكن الله ألف بينهم إنه عزيز حكيم" (63)

سورة الروم "و من آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها و جعل بينكم مودةً و رحمةً إن فى ذلك لأيات لقوم يتفكرون"(21) 

سورة الذاريات "و من كل شئ خلقنا زوجين لعلكم تذكرون "( 49)

سورة القصص "و ربُك يخلق ما يشاءُُ و يختارُ ما كان لهم الخيرةُ سبحان الله و تعالى عما يشركون " (68)

سورة الانسان "و ما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله إن الله كان عليماً حكيماً " (30)

سورة الأنبياء "لا اله الا أنت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين "(87)

سورة النبأ "و خلقناكم أزواجا "(8)

سورة الفرقان "ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا و ذرياتنا قرة أعين" (74 ) 

سورة الأنبياء "ربى إنى مسنى الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين "(83)

سورة يوسف " إنما أشكو بثى و حزنى إلى الله وأعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون "(86)

سورة الأعراف " هو الذى خلقكم من نفس واحدة وجعل منها زوجها ليسكن إليها "(

189)
او هذا الدعاااااء
– كثرة الإستغفار.

2 – كثرة تلاوة سورة الزلزلة – الكافرون – النصر – الصمد.

3 – صلاة ركعتين لله ثم الدعاء :

* (رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير 24) القصص.
* اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجا" (زوجة) هينا" لينا" مرفوعا" ذكره في السماء والأرض وأرزقني منه (منها) ذرية طيبة عاجلا" غير اّجل إنك سميع الدعاء.

* اللهم إرزقني فلانا" (فلانة) زوجا" (زوجة) لي إنك علي كل شيء قدير.

* اللهم بحق قولك (والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب 212) البقرة ،
وبحق قولك (إن الله علي كل شيء قدير 20) البقرة ، 
وقولك الحق (بديع السموات والأرض وإذا قضي أمرا" فإنما يقول له كن فيكون 117) البقرة ،
اللهم اجمع بيني وبين فلان (فلانة) بالحق وافتح بيننا بالحق وأنت الفتاح العليم وقولك:
(فاطر السموات والأرض جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا" 11) الشوري،
ارزقني زوجا" (زوجة) تقر به عيني وتقر بي عينه
* اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا" مما أستحق من الزوج (الزوجة) ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به (بها).
* اللهم حصن فرجي ويسر لي أمري وأكفني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
* اللهم إنك تقدر ولا أقدر وتعلم ولا أعلم وأنت علام الغيوب والقادر، اللهم إن كنت تعلم في فلان (فلانة) خيرا" فزوجنيه وأقدره لي، وإن كان في غيره خير لي في ديني ودنياي واّخرتي فاقدره لي.
* اللهم إني إستعففت فأغنني من فضلك بحق قولك تعالي (وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحا" حتي يغنيهم الله من فضله 33) النور.
* اللهم إرزقني الزوجة الصالحة إن أمرتها أطاعتني وإن نظرت إليها سرتني وإن أقسمت عليها أبرتني وإن غبت عنها حفظتني في نفسها ومالي.
* اللهم عجل بقبول دعوتنا.
* اللهم يا مطلع علي جميع حالاتنا اقض عنا جميع حاجتنا وتجاوز عن جميع سيئاتنا وزلاتنا وتقبل جميع حسناتنا وسامحنا،
ونسألك ربنا سبيل نجاتنا في حياتنا ومعادنا، اللهم يا مجيب الدعاء يا مغيث المستغيثين يا راحم الضعفاء أجب دعوتنا وعجل بقضاء حاجاتنا يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يوفقنا جميع

----------


## m.1990

السعادة لييسٺ حلم و لا وههمَ وَلااا اامر محاال بلَ هي ٺفاااؤل وحسن ظنَ باللہ وصبرَ بغير ااسٺعجال



♥#ﺻﺻﺑاﺣح_וﻟﺧﺧﻳر ♥

----------


## m.1990

اللهم يا من تسمع كلامي وترى مكاني ولا يخفى عليك شيء من أمري اللهم ارحمني واغفر لي ولوالدي ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## ريحه المسك

> الله يوفقنا جميع



آمين يا رب

----------


## ريحه المسك

> السعادة لييسٺ حلم و لا وههمَ وَلااا اامر محاال بلَ هي ٺفاااؤل وحسن ظنَ باللہ وصبرَ بغير ااسٺعجال
> 
> 
> صباح الورد شخبارج حبوبه ؟؟
> 
> ♥#ﺻﺻﺑاﺣح_וﻟﺧﺧﻳر ♥

----------


## ريحه المسك

> اللهم يا من تسمع كلامي وترى مكاني ولا يخفى عليك شيء من أمري اللهم ارحمني واغفر لي ولوالدي ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات


اللهم آميين

----------


## m.1990

ريحه المسك : صباحج ورد بخير دامج ابخير

----------


## الّداّنـةّ

=) مرحبــــــاا السلام عليكم

----------


## الّداّنـةّ

شرايكم بتوقيعي حلو صح ؟ 
انا مب مخطوبة و لا شيااته عيبني الموقع و قلت بسويلي واحد  :11: 
اممم واخترت تاريخ 7 / 7 تاريخ اغلى ناسي يوم ميلاد ماماتي  :34: 
ربي يطول بعمرها و يحفظها و يحفظ امهاتكم  :31:

----------


## ريحه المسك

> شرايكم بتوقيعي حلو صح ؟ 
> انا مب مخطوبة و لا شيااته عيبني الموقع و قلت بسويلي واحد 
> اممم واخترت تاريخ 7 / 7 تاريخ اغلى ناسي يوم ميلاد ماماتي 
> ربي يطول بعمرها و يحفظها و يحفظ امهاتكم



عليكم السلام ,,

منوره القروب الدانه .. وأنتي دانه ^^

حبيت فكررتج وااااااايد وخليتني اتخيل تاريخ لنفسي خخخخخ..

أحب الشتاء وايد وألحين نحن شتاء وما مبين شي ): 

وأتدكرت أغلب أخواني عرسوا شهر6 ,, ويا رب نصيبي شراتهم والحمدلله ..

وإن شاء الله انتي 7/7/2013 نفرح فيج ..

خبريني عن الموقع فالخاص ...

----------


## mini_bunny

السلام عليكم



الكل يمر بظروف تتعبه والحمد لله على كل حال 
واحنا من فتره طويله واحنا فكروب وهم وضيق شديييد والحمدلله على كل حال وفكرت ابحث اليوم عن ادعية الكرب ولقيت الدعاء هذا فحبيت انقله لكم لانو عارفه فيه كثير عندهم هموم وضيق فقلت ليش ماافيد اخواني المسلمين والله يفرج وينفس كروبنا اجمعين



عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي اللَّه عنْهُما أَنَّ رسُولَ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم كَان يقُولُ عِنْد الكرْبِ : « لا إِلَه إِلاَّ اللَّه العظِيمُ الحلِيمُ ، لا إِله إِلاَّ اللَّه رَبُّ العَرْشِ العظِيمِ ، لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّه رَبُّ السمَواتِ ، وربُّ الأَرْض ، ورَبُّ العرشِ الكريمِ » حديث صحيح متفقٌ عليه 
متفق عليه اتفق على صحته الشيخان البخاري ومسلم



وهنا جمعت لكم قصص مع هذا الدعاء 
1



و
كل ماصارت لي مشكله قريت دعاء !!! وتنفرج ع طول الحمدلله



العضوه (مملكتي الجميله)



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




صلو على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ( لاتصيرين بخيله ) اللي ي ذكر عنده النبي ومايصلي



عليه فهو بخيل....




بنات .. كل ماامر بمشكله او غم اقرا دعاء الكرب عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بنفس اليوم تنحل مشكلتي




فعلا مانطق عن الهوى ...



اقراه قد مااقدر 50 او 100




انتو سووا واحكمو بنفسكم





الدعاء...



دعاء الكرب



عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي اللَّه عنْهُما أَنَّ رسُولَ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم كَان يقُولُ عِنْد الكرْبِ : « لا إِلَه إِلاَّ اللَّه العظِيمُ الحلِيمُ ، لا إِله إِلاَّ اللَّه رَبُّ العَرْشِ العظِيمِ ، لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّه رَبُّ السمَواتِ ، وربُّ الأَرْض ،رَبُّ العرشِ الكريمِ » متفقٌ عليه






2



قصتي مع دعاء الكرب



العضوه (رازان الشريف)
حدثت لي قبل سنتين قصة عجيبة ,, صارت لي مشكلة كبيرة جدا مع زوجي هو طلب مني اني ماازوروحدة من صديقاتي ولكني ذهبت من وراه حتى انه قرر يطلقني ويأخذ بنتي مني ويردني لبيت أهلي وكنت وقتها حامل ببنتي الثانية في الشهر الثالث فجلست أبكي بشدة ومن شدة خوفي أحسست بالآم ،، وكان هو رافض يهدي المشكلة وجلس يصارخ بقوة وقال لي والله ماتقعدين عندي دقيقة لازم اوديك لاهلك انزلي بسرعة اركبي السيارة وانا باروح اودي البنت عند امي ،، كانت امه معنا في نفس البيت ،،
فنزلت وانا اردد دعاء الكرب ( لااله الا الله العظيم الحليم ، لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم ، لااله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم ) 
وظللت اردد وقت طويل ،، فجاء زوجي تخيلوا والله العظيم كنا ساكتين طول الطريق ، غير اتجاه السيارة لم يذهب الى بيت أهلي ذهب بي الى المستشفى وجلس معاي ثلاث ساعات بالمستشفى كشف وتحاليل ومغذيات ورجعنا البيت وكأن شيئا لم يكن .. جلس زعلان مني يومين وصالحته ونسي موضوع المشكلة ولم يكلمني فيها بعدها ابدا
والله العظيم هذا اللي صار وبعدها كل ماتذكرت هالمشكلة حمدت ربي وشكرته سبحانه عز شأنه مايخذل عبده ابدا اذا استعان به وتوكل عليه في اشد الظروف




3
(عضوه في احد المنتديات )
تقول قريبتي خرج لها في جسمها كتله ماتعرف ورم والا ايش وظلت فتره وراحت المستشفى واظن اعطوها موعد جراحه ضاق خلقها مرره وبعد ماطلعت منهم قامت تردد الدعاء هذا وجا بكرى واندهشت الكتله اختفت سبحان الله



4
عايض القرني يقول



يقول التنوخي في كتابه الفرج بعد الشده عن رجل من الصالحين اسمه محمد بن ابراهيم قال سجنني احد السلاطين ووضعوا الحديد 
في رجلي فنمت وانا بي من الهم والغم والكدر ماالله به عليم فرايت في المنام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال يامحمد سجنوك قلت سجنوني يارسول الله قال ووضعوا القيد في رجلك قال قلت ووضعوا القيد في رجلي قال اين انت عن حديث الكرب اللذي رواه عني ابن عباس فتذكرته وقد نسيته قال فقمت وتوضت وصليت ركعتين واخذت اكرر دعا الكرب قال والله مانتهيت منه حتى سقطت القيود من رجلي دون ان يسقطها احد واتيت الباب ففتح فخرج



5
(عضوه في احد المنتديات)
زميلتي كلفتها مديرتها بعمل ورفضته لانها جربته من اول متعب مره مره وطلبت اي عمل اخر لكن المديره ركبت راسها ورفضت وقالت لها حجيب لك الموجهه واحتمال يحيلوكي على التحقيق لانك رافضه العمل زميلتي تضايقت مره المديره والمساعدات كلهم صف واحد والموجهه تعرفهم وزميلتهم مره 
زميلتي قالت لها انا ماارفض العمل مجملا انا ارفض العمل هذا عطيني اي عمل ثاني ماافيه راكبه راسها
زميلتي حزنت وفالليل قامت تردد دعاء الكرب مية او ميتين مره ماني فاكره وفالصباح بكرا كمان ترددوا (لا اله الا الله العظيم الحليم لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم لا اله الا الله رب السماوات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم )وبكرا نادوها تعالي جات الموجهه 
كلمتها تحاول تقنعها زميلتي مره راافضه قالت خلاص 
حرفع فيكي خطاب للجنه التحقيق وحيجوا يحققوا معاكي بالله وقعي على الورقه هذي انك رافضه العمل قالت زميلتي ماحوقع الا لما تكتبي ليش رفضت وايش صار لي اول من ظلم كذا وكذا وانا موافقه حوقع 
انحرجت الموجهه وماتبغى تضر المديره وتبلمت شويا بعدين قالت اش رايك نحل الموضوع ودي ونترك الشوشره هذي انتي ايش تبغي عمل زميلتي هنا 
قالت سبحانك يارب واختارت ايش تبغى ومسكوها هوا




ابغى منكم طلب





تدعو لاخويا وليا بظهر الغيب ربنا يفرج كربنا ويشفينا ويحققلنا منانا ويكفينا شياطين الانس والجن وينصرنا على اللي ظلمونا وتكون حياتنا كلها سعاده فسعاده عاجلا غير اجل ارجوكم



ربنا يحفظكم



واتمنى تنشروه فكل المنتديات والواتس اب لعل يكون سبب في تفريج كربة مسلم وتنقلوا معاه طلبي وترفعوا الموضوع كمان 
ولكم الاجر باذن الله



والدال على الخير كفاعله



ارفعوا الموضوع حبايبي

----------


## m.1990

مشكوره على القصص
لا اله الا الله العظيم الحليم لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم لا اله الا الله رب السماوات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم

----------


## انفاسک تذوبني

صباح الخيـــــــر

بعد شهر بدخل 27 

انا مب حاسة إني كبيـرة !! أحس بعدني صغيرة ، كـ شكل اقصد
و الكل يستغرب انه عمري 26 وما يصدقون

انا مرتاحة وما حسيت انه وضعي غلط لاني للحين ما عرست،، لكن دعوات أمي لـي و انها تبا تشوف احفادهـا تعور قلبــي

انا مب بإيدي الموضوع !! ما اقدر اسوي شي لأني مب عارفة شو سبب التأخيــــر

كنت اتعالج عند مطـوع و قالـ : حد مسويلي عمـل ( مأكول ) و ها اللي موقف كل أمور حياتــي و احين اتعالج

انا ما احس ف شي غلط ،، حتى كلام وحدة من البنات مب هامني ( لأنها دوم تقول انا عرست و يبت يهال وانتي بعدج ) وما همني كلامها

معززة مكرمه ف بيت امي، و ناجحة ف حياتي ، ومب قاصرني شي الحمدلله

وما افكر ف الموضوع أصلا" وايد، لأني اعتبره رزق من رب العالمين

اللي معور قلبي امايه بس، تبا تشوف احفادهـــا و تفرح فيهم،، لكن ما اقدر اسوي شي !!

----------


## خفايا الروح*

لا اله الا الله العظيم الحليم لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم لا اله الا الله رب السماوات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم

----------


## om_ahmed

سبحان الله في بنات متاخرات واحنا ندور عروس لاخونا مب محصلين ليش ما يسوون شي يحل المشكله هاي

----------


## RoyalDeser

شي مثل شو اخنتي 

والله وايد بنات يالسي ف البيت محد دا بهم

----------


## تالا

السلام عليكم لانه يريد ان يزور اصدقائه اويريد ان يتمشى في الشارع او لديه امراة يذهب الى بيتها

----------


## ريحه المسك

لا اله الا الله العظيم الحليم لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم لا اله الا الله رب السماوات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم

----------


## ريحه المسك

> صباح الخيـــــــر
> 
> بعد شهر بدخل 27 
> 
> انا مب حاسة إني كبيـرة !! أحس بعدني صغيرة ، كـ شكل اقصد
> و الكل يستغرب انه عمري 26 وما يصدقون
> 
> انا مرتاحة وما حسيت انه وضعي غلط لاني للحين ما عرست،، لكن دعوات أمي لـي و انها تبا تشوف احفادهـا تعور قلبــي
> 
> ...



صباح الورد ,,

أختي داومي على الرقيه الشرعيه وسورة البقره وقيام الليل والدعاء الله يشفيج يااا رب

ويفرح أمج فيج عاجلا غير اجل ,,

----------


## ريحه المسك

> سبحان الله في بنات متاخرات واحنا ندور عروس لاخونا مب محصلين ليش ما يسوون شي يحل المشكله هاي



الله يرزقه الزوجه الصالحه ان شاء الله ...

----------


## ريحه المسك

لا اله الا الله العظيم الحليم لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم لا اله الا الله رب السماوات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم

----------


## m.1990

> سبحان الله في بنات متاخرات واحنا ندور عروس لاخونا مب محصلين ليش ما يسوون شي يحل المشكله هاي


نصييييب الله يرزقه بالزوجه الصالحه اللي يحلم بها

----------


## m.1990

اللهم حصن فرجي ويسر لي أمري وأكفني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك

----------


## m.1990

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا' مما أستحق من الزوج ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به

----------


## ريحه المسك

> اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا' مما أستحق من الزوج ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به



اللهم آمين ..

----------


## m.1990

مسساء الخيررر

----------


## انفاسک تذوبني

ريحة المســك :: تسلمين فديتج (:

الحمدلله على كـــل حــــــــــــــال

----------


## m.1990

يسعد لي صباحكم



اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا' مما أستحق من الزوج ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به

----------


## ريحه المسك

> ريحة المســك :: تسلمين فديتج (:
> 
> الحمدلله على كـــل حــــــــــــــال



الحمدلله الغلا الله يسعدنا وياج يا رب ..

----------


## ريحه المسك

> يسعد لي صباحكم
> 
> 
> 
> اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا' مما أستحق من الزوج ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به



اللهم آميين ..

----------


## ريحه المسك

خوآآتي أدعو لي محتاجه دعواتكم فيني حزن ف قلبي الله يعلم به ,,

ادعولي الله ينسيني كل شي جرح قلبي وكل ألم وانسى كل اللي مضى ف حياتي ويعوضني ويرزقني بالزوج الصالح ,,

----------


## ريحه المسك

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا' مما أستحق من الزوج ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به

----------


## m.1990

> خوآآتي أدعو لي محتاجه دعواتكم فيني حزن ف قلبي الله يعلم به ,,
> 
> ادعولي الله ينسيني كل شي جرح قلبي وكل ألم وانسى كل اللي مضى ف حياتي ويعوضني ويرزقني بالزوج الصالح ,,


اختي عليج بالقرآن وتمي استغفري ربج بتنسين وابتسمي واحمدي ربج

----------


## m.1990

همسه 


ياا حبني لأهل التواضع والاخلاق
واهل الوفاء والصدق واهل المروه 
اللي .. نوايااهم كماا بيض الاوراق
تقديرهم وااجب عليناا بقوه .. ❤

----------


## ريحه المسك

> اختي عليج بالقرآن وتمي استغفري ربج بتنسين وابتسمي واحمدي ربج


الحمدلله رب العالمين ...

----------


## ريحه المسك

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا' مما أستحق من الزوج ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به

----------


## m.1990

صباح الإحتياج :
لـ عونه , توفيقه , ورضاه 
اللهم رضاك والجنّه 
صباحكم رضا يا ربْ :$

----------


## ريحه المسك

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا' مما أستحق من الزوج ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به

----------


## m.1990

مساء الخير مساءكم سعاده مساءكم نقاء كقلوبكم الرائعه

----------


## ريحه المسك

آخر صباح لـ2012م ,, وداعاً

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

ربي يرزقكم ويرزق خواتي يارب

----------


## m.1990

آميييين يارب

وصباحكم عسسل

----------


## ريحه المسك

> ربي يرزقكم ويرزق خواتي يارب


آمين يا رب والله يرزق جميع بنات المسلمين

----------


## وضـــحـــى

مساء الخير .. 
بنات اي وحده فيكن من أبوظبي ترسل لي رسالة خاصة ابغي اسأل عن حاجة ..

----------


## ذبحنيღالشوق

مساااا الووووورد

----------


## دانة طارق

الله يرزق الجميع بالزوج الصالح
بنات ماحد يموووت قبل ما ياخذ كل رزقه 
الدنيا فانية حبيباتي و الجنة دار الخلد 
،

----------


## بدوية والنعم

خميسكم فله حبيباتي

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

بنات اباكم تدشون هالموضوع اختي بعد متاخرة بالزواج 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1120094






شقولكم أختي مضايجة من وحدة بالدوام تقول عندها كل علوم البلاد وتحب تنبش بعيوب خلق الله وماتشوف نفسها وأختي تقول انها كيف متوفقة بحياتها الزوجية لانها عرفت ريلها نفسها يحب هالسوالف و يحبها حتى انه مرات يكون ضد هله عشانها تقول اختي انا استغرب يعني الله يحبها وانا لا 
قلت لها مب شرط ترى رب العالمين يمهل ولا يهمل الي يرمس باعراض الناس ومامخلي سالفة الا يابها اكيد رب العالمين عارف وعالم 
وبعدين منو قالج انها حياتها سعيدة ويا ريلها يمكن جذب 
ويمكن هي محافظة على صلواتها تتصدق متقربة من ربها ردت عليه انا محافظة على صلواتي واتصدق وتعاملي ارقى من تعاملها والحمدلله الكل يحبني وهي يعادونها بالدوام قلت لها شفتي مافي شي جانب كامل وانتي الله يرزقج بأحسن من ريلها بألف منها 
تمت ساكته تفكر وقالت سبحان الله الدنيا عجيبة انا تميت ساكتة وسرت اشوف عيالي 

ماعرف حسيت اختي فيها غيرة من الحرمة او انها الحرمة عايبت عليها او شافت نفسها الله يعلم 
بس مابي اختي تفكر جي لان اختي اكبر وحدة فينا عمرها 38 سنة ومب معرسة وللأمانة هي احسن وحدة فينا نتعبرها أمنا بس سبحان الله كل ماييها نصيب مايكتمل او المعرس فيه شي ومرة وحدة انرفضت وحسيت اختي انكسر خاطرها برغم انها جميلة بس سبحان الله 

انا مضايجة انها بدت تفكر جي

----------


## ريحه المسك

منوريين يا بنات القرووب والله يسعدكن ياا رب ...

----------


## ريحه المسك

أميرة الوجدان ,,

قريت موضوع أختج بصراحه ما تلومينها ف هالدنيا الأنسان يشوف العجب 

لكن ذكريها الغلط عمره ما يدوم والنبش وتتبع زلات الناس ما وراه الا الذنوب

ومثل ما قلتي الله يمهل ولا يهمل ,,

هالأسبوع أنا واايد فرحانه عرس بنت ييرانا وما أعتبرها بنت ييرانا أعتبرها أختي 

كبرت وهي ويانا من يوم صغار تسويلنا محاضرات دينيه كل شي فيها زين ما شاء الله 

جمال وأخلاق وحبوبه وااايد ما عرف عمرها بالضبط لكن أكثر من 35 وهالأسبوع عرسها

واللي ماخذنها يمدحوونه وهي وااايد مستانسه سبحان الله بعد هالتأخير الله رزقها سعاده يا رب ادوم عليها

وان شاء الله أختج رزقها قريب بإذن الله مثل ما الله معطيها صحه و وظيفه وخوات حبوبات شراتج 

الله بيرزقها بريل صالح يسعدها بإذن الله ,,

----------


## وضـــحـــى

صباااااااااااااااااااااااااح الاجازة

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

> أميرة الوجدان ,,
> 
> قريت موضوع أختج بصراحه ما تلومينها ف هالدنيا الأنسان يشوف العجب 
> 
> لكن ذكريها الغلط عمره ما يدوم والنبش وتتبع زلات الناس ما وراه الا الذنوب
> 
> ومثل ما قلتي الله يمهل ولا يهمل ,,
> 
> هالأسبوع أنا واايد فرحانه عرس بنت ييرانا وما أعتبرها بنت ييرانا أعتبرها أختي 
> ...



ماشا الله الحمدلله ربي يوفقها 

ماعرف شو اقولج والله لما قالت لي جي استغربت هي من النوع الكتوم مايقول بس مرات تقولي الي في خاطرها 
بس فجاة لما شفتها مب على بعضها سالته وهي خرت الاول والتالي حزنت والله 
يمكن لانه نحن خواتها معرسات وعند بيوت رياييلنا من اجازة لاجازة نييهم وشاغلتنا الدنيا 
حسيت باختي انه بالعمر المفروض عيالها اكبر عن عيالي في خاطري اصيح 

امين يارب ويرزقكم ويرزق خواتي بالازواج الصالحين الي يحبونكم ونفتك منكن امين

----------


## وضـــحـــى

بنات انتووووو هووون ؟؟

----------


## الماسة88

انا عمري 26 وسبب تأخري فالزواج اني حبيت اكون نفسي بأني اخلص دراستي واشتغل وعقب لاحقة على الزواج والحمدلله حاليا مب ناقصني لا مال وجمال وحققت طموحاتي.
بالنسبة لاهليتي وبناتهم تقريبا انا متأخرة فالزواج لان معظمهن عرسن فسن المراهقة.
بس بالنسبة للبنات اللي يشتغلون وياي انا مب متأخرة فالزواج هذا العمر المناسب.

والله يجدم اللي فيه الخير

----------


## سمو سعوديه

الحمد لله على مادبر انا عمري 33 وماتزوجت وأملي بالكريم سبحانه أن يرزقني زوج فوق ما اتمناه وجميع بنات المسلمين

----------


## x REEM x

اتحسون غلط إذا البنت سعت للزواج ؟؟
اتحسون غلط إذا البنت حاولت تقنع أهلها بالخاطب وتقدم تنازلات في اختيارها عشان تتزوج ؟؟
سبحان الله كل حد لاهي بحياته بس حزت الخطبة والاختيار الكل يبغي يتدخل ويفرض رايه ، الله المستعان

----------


## قلبي أمي

برغم إنه عمري 22 
بس يوم الوحده تشوف إلي أصغر منها يعرسون ... من إهني الواحد ينتبه >< 
ربي يرزقنا و يرزقكم قولوا اميييييييييين 

بنات حد فيكم صايم .. أنا صايمة اليوم و بدعي لكم كلكم إن شاء الله ^^

----------


## ريحه المسك

> ماشا الله الحمدلله ربي يوفقها 
> 
> ماعرف شو اقولج والله لما قالت لي جي استغربت هي من النوع الكتوم مايقول بس مرات تقولي الي في خاطرها 
> بس فجاة لما شفتها مب على بعضها سالته وهي خرت الاول والتالي حزنت والله 
> يمكن لانه نحن خواتها معرسات وعند بيوت رياييلنا من اجازة لاجازة نييهم وشاغلتنا الدنيا 
> حسيت باختي انه بالعمر المفروض عيالها اكبر عن عيالي في خاطري اصيح 
> 
> امين يارب ويرزقكم ويرزق خواتي بالازواج الصالحين الي يحبونكم ونفتك منكن امين



هههههههه حلوووه منج الدعوه ^^
اللهم آآمين ..

----------


## ريحه المسك

> بنات انتووووو هووون ؟؟



حياج وضحى منووره ....

----------


## ريحه المسك

> انا عمري 26 وسبب تأخري فالزواج اني حبيت اكون نفسي بأني اخلص دراستي واشتغل وعقب لاحقة على الزواج والحمدلله حاليا مب ناقصني لا مال وجمال وحققت طموحاتي.
> بالنسبة لاهليتي وبناتهم تقريبا انا متأخرة فالزواج لان معظمهن عرسن فسن المراهقة.
> بس بالنسبة للبنات اللي يشتغلون وياي انا مب متأخرة فالزواج هذا العمر المناسب.
> 
> والله يجدم اللي فيه الخير



الله يرزقج حبيبتي ويسعدج ..

وكله خير من رب العالمين ...

----------


## ريحه المسك

> الحمد لله على مادبر انا عمري 33 وماتزوجت وأملي بالكريم سبحانه أن يرزقني زوج فوق ما اتمناه وجميع بنات المسلمين


ف ردودي ذكرت قصة بنت ييرانا وفالعمر هي أكبر منج وباقي يوم عن عرسها ونصيبها حمدلله وااايد حلوو

وهي سعيده ومبسوطه ,,

الله يرزقج عزيزتي عاجلا غير آجل ...

----------


## ريحه المسك

> اتحسون غلط إذا البنت سعت للزواج ؟؟
> اتحسون غلط إذا البنت حاولت تقنع أهلها بالخاطب وتقدم تنازلات في اختيارها عشان تتزوج ؟؟
> سبحان الله كل حد لاهي بحياته بس حزت الخطبة والاختيار الكل يبغي يتدخل ويفرض رايه ، الله المستعان



من وجهة نظري الانسان لازم يسعى لكل شي في حياته مثل الوظيفه والزواج البنت تسعى له بالدعاء واللجوء لله وتغيير شخصيتها للأفضل 

عشان تكون أم قد المسؤووليه واذا عن التنازلات الانسان يتنازل بحدود ما يفقد فيها كرامته أو ينتقص من نفسه ..

نصيحتي عزيزتي وكلي كل أمرج لله وادعي الله بإلحاح هو المعين ...

----------


## ريحه المسك

> برغم إنه عمري 22 
> بس يوم الوحده تشوف إلي أصغر منها يعرسون ... من إهني الواحد ينتبه >< 
> ربي يرزقنا و يرزقكم قولوا اميييييييييين 
> 
> بنات حد فيكم صايم .. أنا صايمة اليوم و بدعي لكم كلكم إن شاء الله ^^


الله يرزقج حبيبتي بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل ...

وادعيلنا ولج بالمثل ان شاء الله ,,,

----------


## وضـــحـــى

بنات عليكم بسورة البقرة ولله انا ماتيسرت اموري الا بها لما قريتها 40 يوم

----------


## ريحه المسك

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا' مما أستحق من الزوج ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به

----------


## وضـــحـــى

صبحوووو 
شحالكن 

منو فيكن ساكنه في الرحبة لي بأبوظبي ؟

----------


## ريحه المسك

صباح الخير ,,

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا' مما أستحق من الزوج ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به

----------


## ريحه المسك

> صبحوووو 
> شحالكن 
> 
> منو فيكن ساكنه في الرحبة لي بأبوظبي ؟


صباح الورد ...

حمدلله أنتي شحالج؟

----------


## مس ستايل123

مافي شي اسمه تأخر عن الزواج في شي اسمه "قسمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــه ونصيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــب"

----------


## وضـــحـــى

بخير وسهاله

----------


## toofy-jeddah

انا عمري 28 من السعودية وتحديدا من جدة 
وبصراحة اشوف انه في وقت قدامي يمكن ماجاء نصيبي علشان في امور فيها مصلحتي
مثلا درست قبل سنتين واخذت دبلوم في تمريض الاورام لو متزوجة مامداني بسبب مسؤلياتي
والحمدلله مرة يعتمدوا علي في عملي والمشاعر السلبية تراودني بين فترة والثانية بس اتخلص منها 
بسرعة ولله الحمد بفضل الله ثم بفضل انشغالي بهواياتي المختلفة لكن بعد وفاة الوالد الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة
من شهرين احس اني فعلا مكسورة وصرت اتحسس من كل شي ومن اتفه كلمة ومن ابسط تصرف وصايرة احس بالوحدة
ودايم ابكي وادعي ان الله يعجل بنصيبي لاني محتاجة انسان يهتم وان كان اهتمامه ماراح يكون قد اهتمام الاب ببنته
اضافة الى انه ماعندي صديقات قد ماحاولت اختلط بالناس الا انهم دايم مشغولين عني ويتحججوا بمشاغلهم يعني
انا الفاضية اللي اسأل بس واتمنى القى صديقات يكونوا لي اخوات مو بس صديقات

----------


## ×العنود×

الله يسهل الأمور عليكن خواتي و يرزقنا وياكن,,,آمين ^.^

----------


## toofy-jeddah

مرحبا صبايا كيف الأحوال؟؟ 
الله يرزقنا جميعا كل مانتمنى والله يفرج همومنا وينفس كروبنا
ويجلي احزاننا ويرزقنا فرحة تدمع لها أعيننا وتجعلنا نتقرب إليه أكثر

رددوا معي ولكن ليس من باب التجربة وانما من باب اليقين:

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..
- ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما.
- رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير.

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## x REEM x

اليوم كملت 37 ،،، الحمدلله على كل حال 

وحسبي الله في كل من كان سبب في تعاستي وتعبي

----------


## وضـــحـــى

okkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

دشو هني 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1122701


بنات كييك ومدى تفاهة مايطرحونه

----------


## toofy-jeddah

> اليوم كملت 37 ،،، الحمدلله على كل حال 
> 
> وحسبي الله في كل من كان سبب في تعاستي وتعبي


حبيبتي الله يجيب لك نصيبك ونفرح فيك يارب
عجبني في كلامك انك حمدتي الله على كل الاحوال 
وماراح يضيع عند الله ,,الله يبارك فيك ويعطيك طولة العمر

----------


## toofy-jeddah

وينكم صبايا ؟؟

----------


## ريحه المسك

> انا عمري 28 من السعودية وتحديدا من جدة 
> وبصراحة اشوف انه في وقت قدامي يمكن ماجاء نصيبي علشان في امور فيها مصلحتي
> مثلا درست قبل سنتين واخذت دبلوم في تمريض الاورام لو متزوجة مامداني بسبب مسؤلياتي
> والحمدلله مرة يعتمدوا علي في عملي والمشاعر السلبية تراودني بين فترة والثانية بس اتخلص منها 
> بسرعة ولله الحمد بفضل الله ثم بفضل انشغالي بهواياتي المختلفة لكن بعد وفاة الوالد الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة
> من شهرين احس اني فعلا مكسورة وصرت اتحسس من كل شي ومن اتفه كلمة ومن ابسط تصرف وصايرة احس بالوحدة
> ودايم ابكي وادعي ان الله يعجل بنصيبي لاني محتاجة انسان يهتم وان كان اهتمامه ماراح يكون قد اهتمام الاب ببنته
> اضافة الى انه ماعندي صديقات قد ماحاولت اختلط بالناس الا انهم دايم مشغولين عني ويتحججوا بمشاغلهم يعني
> انا الفاضية اللي اسأل بس واتمنى القى صديقات يكونوا لي اخوات مو بس صديقات



الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح يا رب ,,

والله يرحم والدج ويغمد روحه الجنه ,,,

----------


## ريحه المسك

> الله يسهل الأمور عليكن خواتي و يرزقنا وياكن,,,آمين ^.^


آميين يا رب ..

----------


## ريحه المسك

> اليوم كملت 37 ،،، الحمدلله على كل حال 
> 
> وحسبي الله في كل من كان سبب في تعاستي وتعبي



الله يرزقج ياا رب عاجلا آجل ,,

----------


## ريحه المسك

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..
- ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما.
- رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير.

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## toofy-jeddah

> الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح يا رب ,,
> 
> والله يرحم والدج ويغمد روحه الجنه ,,,


هلا وغلا بالمسك واهله
امين ياقلبي الله يسمع منك 
ويعطيك كل اللي تتمنينه حتى يرضيك

----------


## toofy-jeddah

تصدقون اخواتي؟
رغم ان جمعتنا بهالموضوع بسبب مشكلة او خلينا نقول حزن
الا اني سعيدة جدا بردودكم ومواساتكم لبعضكم البعض
الله يجعلني اشوفكم معرسات وزوجات وأمهات

----------


## وضـــحـــى

صباااااااااااااااااااااااح الخير .. يااحلى الصبايا فوق +30 امركم لله عجايز P:

----------


## toofy-jeddah

صباح الورد ياوردة

----------


## ريحه المسك

صباح الخير ...

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..
- ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما.
- رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير.

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## الاميرة11

صباح الخير ...

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..
- ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما.
- رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير.

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الهاجس

عسى الله يوفقج يارب ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح يارب

----------


## أم برلنتي

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــارب ارزقني و ارزق كل من تزور هذه الصفحة

وكل فتيات المسلمين بالأزواج الصالحين يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــارب

يارب يارب يارب يـــــــــــــــــــارب اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك واكفني بفضلك عمن سواك

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب ارزقني الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب

----------


## الرومانسية89

> صباح الخير ...
> 
> - رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..
> - ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما.
> - رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير.
> 
> اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
> استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## بنت$الشيخ

بنات ودي أسألكم سؤال : لو يا وحده منكم معرس ريال والنعم فيه بس وافد توافق ولا لا ؟

----------


## toofy-jeddah

> بنات ودي أسألكم سؤال : لو يا وحده منكم معرس ريال والنعم فيه بس وافد توافق ولا لا ؟



انا عن نفسي ماراح اوافق, لانه مهم عندي انه يكون مننا وفينا يعني انا سعودية واقبل الزواج بأي خليجي اذا كان مشهود له بالاستقامة لانه بيكون التفاهم سهل وبصراحة عيالي بحكم انه ابوهم من جنسية مختلفة راح يعاملوا معاملة اجانب وماقدر اقبل انه عيالي يتعاملوا بتعامل اقل مني<<ووجهة نظر

----------


## بنت$الشيخ

> انا عن نفسي ماراح اوافق, لانه مهم عندي انه يكون مننا وفينا يعني انا سعودية واقبل الزواج بأي خليجي اذا كان مشهود له بالاستقامة لانه بيكون التفاهم سهل وبصراحة عيالي بحكم انه ابوهم من جنسية مختلفة راح يعاملوا معاملة اجانب وماقدر اقبل انه عيالي يتعاملوا بتعامل اقل مني<<ووجهة نظر



الغالية رأيج على العين والرأس. 
بس سؤال؟
حتى لو وصلتي لعمر ٤٠ لا قدر الله من دون زواج ما بتوافقين ؟

----------


## toofy-jeddah

> الغالية رأيج على العين والرأس. 
> بس سؤال؟
> حتى لو وصلتي لعمر ٤٠ لا قدر الله من دون زواج ما بتوافقين ؟



هلا حبوبة,سوري على التأخير ..
مدري شو اقول لك لكن بصراحة انا مو قادرة اتقبل الفكرة
بس شوفي ظروف الناس تختلف فإنتي تقدري تقرري
في عوائل عندهم بنات متأخرات بشكل كبير حتى صار الموضوع شبه عادي
وفي عوائل عندهم ان هالشي مستجد وبيصير فيه مد وجزر 
فلو كانت البنت من النوع الاول بيكون الوضع عادي لانها مو اول وحدة
بس لو من النوع الثاني لا ممكن توافق علشان ماتترك مجال لقيل وقال
بالاخر نصيحتي لك استخيري واوزني الامر شوفي الايجابيات لو طغت على السلبيات
فتوكلي على الله وتأكدي اني بفرح لك واتمنى لك التوفيق 
الله يرزقك بأفضل الرجال وأحسنهم أخلاقا وأقدرهم على اسعادك

----------


## ريحه المسك

صباح الخير ...

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..
- ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما.
- رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير.

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## ريحه المسك

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..
- ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما.
- رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير.

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## toofy-jeddah

مرحبا حبيباتي سامحوني على القصور بس كان عندي مشكلة في العمل اثرت على نفسيتي
تخيلوا وانا مريضة طلبت توقيع مشرفي سألني انتي متزوجة قلت له لا قال اجل ليش تمرضين كثير ؟؟ وماخلاني اروح العيادة 
شو اسوي اوقف على الشباك وانادي الرجاجيل اقول لهم لجل الله تعالوا ولا شو؟

وربي حرررررررق قلبي كني انا اللي اخرت نصيبي بنفسي ويوم شكيته كل رؤسائي بالعمل قلبوا علي 
وجالسين يحاولوا يحملوني اخطاء ويتهموني بأشياء ماصارت حسسوني اني اتصرف وانا بغيبوبة

دعواتكم يااخواتي ان الله يرد كيدهم بنحورهم ,,حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..

----------


## lamo

عليكم بالصلاه بخشوع مع الاستغفار وقرأة سوره طه بعد صلاه العصر ويس بعد العشاء وبعد الرحمان واستغفري كتييييير وصلاه الاستخاره ولا تنسي صوره البقره كامله تاخد منيكم ساعه بس اقرايها في اي وقت وادعي ( اللهم ياجامع الناس يوما لا ريب فيه اجمعني بالزوج الصالح عن عاجل غير اجل ) ولله انا هيك كنت مسويه الحمد لله ربنا اكرمني بالزوج الصالح الله يحفضنا من كل عين وحسد ويسر امورك ويفرح قلبك ياقلبي ولو افتكرت شي تاني بكتبه لك 
اللهم ياجامع الناس يوما لا ريب فيه اجمع ااخواتي في الله بالزوج الصالح عن عاجل غير اجل 
ادعيلي بالشفاء والنجاح في امان الله

----------


## lamo

افف بيضل التخلف من راسنا لساسنا لا تعبي قلبك حبيبتي ربنا يعوضك عن عاجل غير اجل وينصرك نصرنا عظيما ادعي ديما 
اللهم ادخلني مدخل الصدق واخرني مخرج الصدق واجعلي من لدنك وليا ونصيرا 
شافاك الرحمان في امان الله

----------


## ريحه المسك

> مرحبا حبيباتي سامحوني على القصور بس كان عندي مشكلة في العمل اثرت على نفسيتي
> تخيلوا وانا مريضة طلبت توقيع مشرفي سألني انتي متزوجة قلت له لا قال اجل ليش تمرضين كثير ؟؟ وماخلاني اروح العيادة 
> شو اسوي اوقف على الشباك وانادي الرجاجيل اقول لهم لجل الله تعالوا ولا شو؟
> 
> وربي حرررررررق قلبي كني انا اللي اخرت نصيبي بنفسي ويوم شكيته كل رؤسائي بالعمل قلبوا علي 
> وجالسين يحاولوا يحملوني اخطاء ويتهموني بأشياء ماصارت حسسوني اني اتصرف وانا بغيبوبة
> 
> دعواتكم يااخواتي ان الله يرد كيدهم بنحورهم ,,حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..



ما يحق له يقول هالكلمه عيب عليه الصراحه !!

وكلي أمرج لله حبيبتي والله يرزقج الزوج الصالح قريب ياا رب ...

----------


## ريحه المسك

صباح الخير ...

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..
- ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما.
- رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير.

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## ريحه المسك

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..
- ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما.
- رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير.

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## RoyalDeser

كيفكم صبايا 

محد عرس

----------


## قصر الحب

> كيفكم صبايا 
> 
> محد عرس



ان بخير الحمد لله 
السؤال عيبني

----------


## بدوية والنعم

السلاااااااااااااااام عليييكم صبايـــا

----------


## قصر الحب

عليكم السلام والرحمة 

ساعات يكون التاخر عن الزواج نعمة من رب العالمين 
يكون الله دفع عنج اذى 
وانا دوم اقول سبحان الله يمكن الله مش رايد لهذا الشخص يتبهدل ويعيش حياة تعيسة 
يا ما ناس معرسة تتمنى لو هي عايشة عند اهلها مرتاحة 
الخيرة فيما اختارها الله 

والله يرزق كل وحدة على نيتها زوج صالح خير يحشمها ويكرمها ويحترمها قبل كل شي

----------


## toofy-jeddah

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ريحة المسك - آمين ويرزق كل بنات المسلمين

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..
- ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما.
- رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير.

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

- اللهم اني احب عضوات منتدى سيدات الامارات فيك, اللهم انهن أخواتي وانت ربي وربهن وبيدك أرزاقنا
اللهم انت تعلم بأمنياتنا التي بين أضلعنا فأسألك واتوسل إليك بإن تبشرنا بها عـــاجلاً غير آجل
يا من أمرك بين الكاف والنون,اللهم قل كن فيكون .. آمــــــــــيـــــــــن يــــــارب..

----------


## دلع العاصمه

اخخخخخخخ شكثررررر كان عندي امل أني اعرررررس عمري ما تخيلت أني بوصل هالعمر بس ما بأيدي شي اسويه وكلت امري لرب العالمين  :34:

----------


## ~شوق~

> اخخخخخخخ شكثررررر كان عندي امل أني اعرررررس عمري ما تخيلت أني بوصل هالعمر بس ما بأيدي شي اسويه وكلت امري لرب العالمين


هههههههههههههههه نفس الحال حمدلله على كل حال
عادي عادي
الله كريم ماينسى عباده الصابرين
^^
سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## ~شوق~

> عليكم السلام والرحمة 
> 
> ساعات يكون التاخر عن الزواج نعمة من رب العالمين 
> يكون الله دفع عنج اذى 
> وانا دوم اقول سبحان الله يمكن الله مش رايد لهذا الشخص يتبهدل ويعيش حياة تعيسة 
> يا ما ناس معرسة تتمنى لو هي عايشة عند اهلها مرتاحة 
> الخيرة فيما اختارها الله 
> 
> والله يرزق كل وحدة على نيتها زوج صالح خير يحشمها ويكرمها ويحترمها قبل كل شي


صدقتي اختي 
ربج كريم ويحب الخير لعبده حمدلله
^^

احساس دايم احسه من حولي خاصه لي عندهن عيال ههه 
يغبطوني خخخ
ليش ماتطلعين وليش ماتروحين الاعراس وليش ماتغيرين جوو 
عقب بتعرسين ومابتاخذين راحتج ههههههه

طبعي أحب البيت اذواق ياناس ههه
حمدلله على كل حال
سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## ريحه المسك

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..
- ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما.
- رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير.

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## قصر الحب

الهي لك الحمد على ما قضيت 
الاقدار لا يعلمها الا الله ولا يرد القضاء الا الدعاء

----------


## أم برلنتي

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــارب ارزقني و ارزق كل من تزور هذه الصفحة

وكل فتيات المسلمين بالأزواج الصالحين يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــارب

يارب يارب يارب يـــــــــــــــــــارب اغنني بحلالك عن حرامك واكفني بفضلك عمن سواك

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب ارزقني الزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب

----------


## Luna Piena

انا متأخرة ومن كم يوم دخلت الثلاثين .. مرات اقول مبغي أتزوج لانه مسؤولية ونا بهالحالة مرتاحة ومرات قلبي يعورني لما أشوف بنات خالاتي ويا عيالهن وهن اصغر عني ومتزوجات .. بصراحة احس بفراغ كبيييييير مع اني كنت من النوع اللي يملي وقت فراغه في القرايه والرسم والطبخ والطلعات ويا الاهل بس الحين من سنتين فيني حالة غريبة كله ابغي أصيح وأحبس عمري في الحجرة واصيح على شو مدري !! هل لأني عزابية؟ هل لأني موب محصلة وظيفة؟ استرجع شريط الذكريات الماضية وايلس أصيح !! مدري وش بلاني ... حتى وزني طاح في القاع والشهية عندي معدومة احس عمري بنفجر من إحساس مدري وش هو الوحدة او الفراغ اخر مرة حلمت حلم ضايقني مرة وطلع تفسيره اني محسوودة ونا الحين اقرأ الرقية على ماي واشرب منه بس الضيقة اللي فيني تزيد وتزيد ودي انفجر .. في شي غريب بعد اختي بعد تحس فيه .. لما نطلع من البيت نحس براحة نفسية وذا رحنا بيت يدوه ما ودنا نطلع من هناك نحس بانشراح وراحة نفسية كبيرة قلت لها لا يكون في البيت شي ؟؟؟ .. أدعولي الله يخليكم ان الله يفرج اللي فيني ويفك كربتي ويفك الحسد اللي صابني ويفك السحر لأني حاسه ان هناك شي موب طبيعي في البيت ..

----------


## قصر الحب

الله يوفقج يارب وييسر امرج 
وعليج بالرقية الشرعية

----------


## Ch3nel

ربي يوفقكم و يجبر بكل خاطر مكسور ..

----------


## ~شوق~

اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهد انك انت الله الذي لا اله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يتخذ صاحبة ولا ولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد
- اقضي حاجتي وانس وحدتي وفرج كربتي - اللهم اجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثير ونذكرك كثيرا فانت بي بصيرا

و سائر بنات المسلمين اللهم آمين يــــــــــــــارب

----------


## ريحه المسك

> انا متأخرة ومن كم يوم دخلت الثلاثين .. مرات اقول مبغي أتزوج لانه مسؤولية ونا بهالحالة مرتاحة ومرات قلبي يعورني لما أشوف بنات خالاتي ويا عيالهن وهن اصغر عني ومتزوجات .. بصراحة احس بفراغ كبيييييير مع اني كنت من النوع اللي يملي وقت فراغه في القرايه والرسم والطبخ والطلعات ويا الاهل بس الحين من سنتين فيني حالة غريبة كله ابغي أصيح وأحبس عمري في الحجرة واصيح على شو مدري !! هل لأني عزابية؟ هل لأني موب محصلة وظيفة؟ استرجع شريط الذكريات الماضية وايلس أصيح !! مدري وش بلاني ... حتى وزني طاح في القاع والشهية عندي معدومة احس عمري بنفجر من إحساس مدري وش هو الوحدة او الفراغ اخر مرة حلمت حلم ضايقني مرة وطلع تفسيره اني محسوودة ونا الحين اقرأ الرقية على ماي واشرب منه بس الضيقة اللي فيني تزيد وتزيد ودي انفجر .. في شي غريب بعد اختي بعد تحس فيه .. لما نطلع من البيت نحس براحة نفسية وذا رحنا بيت يدوه ما ودنا نطلع من هناك نحس بانشراح وراحة نفسية كبيرة قلت لها لا يكون في البيت شي ؟؟؟ .. أدعولي الله يخليكم ان الله يفرج اللي فيني ويفك كربتي ويفك الحسد اللي صابني ويفك السحر لأني حاسه ان هناك شي موب طبيعي في البيت ..




الله يشفيج يااا رب داومي على الرقيه الشرعيه ..
والرزق من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى الجأي لله وقومي الليل بتنفرج قريبا باذن الله

----------


## قلب الذيب

الله يرزقكم يا خواتي 

اهم شي الزواج الصالح ومب مهم توقيت الزواج

انا متلعوزة جدا مع طلاقي وشفت الويل بحياتي معه 

اصبروا واكثروا دعاء واستغفار


وعسى ربي يجبر بخواطرنا

----------


## ريحه المسك

> الله يرزقكم يا خواتي 
> 
> اهم شي الزواج الصالح ومب مهم توقيت الزواج
> 
> انا متلعوزة جدا مع طلاقي وشفت الويل بحياتي معه 
> 
> اصبروا واكثروا دعاء واستغفار
> 
> 
> وعسى ربي يجبر بخواطرنا


آآمين يا رب 

الله يعوضج كل خيير ..

----------


## قصر الحب

> الله يرزقكم يا خواتي 
> 
> اهم شي الزواج الصالح ومب مهم توقيت الزواج
> 
> انا متلعوزة جدا مع طلاقي وشفت الويل بحياتي معه 
> 
> اصبروا واكثروا دعاء واستغفار
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## سامية22

موفقات ان شاء الله

----------


## mini_bunny

واللة العظيم قرأت هذا الدعاء وانخطبت مرتين في اسبوع واحد

- - 
واللة العظيم قرأت هذا الدعاء وانخطبت مرتين في اسبوع واحد

واللة الذي لاالة الا هو اني كنت اقول هذا الدعاء وانخطبت مرتين خلال اسبوع
بس للأسف زي ماقلت سابقا ماتم معي أي خطبة بسبب المس
ونقلتة لكم بس استمرو وادعو اخر الليل 
وادعولي بالزوج الصالح
والهداية وشفائي


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم يا مسخر القوي للضعيف ومسخر الشياطين والجن والريح لنبينا سليمان ومسخر الطير والحديد لنبينا داود ومسخر النار لنبينا ابراهيم اللهم سخر لي زوجا يخافك يارب العالمين بحولك وقوتك وعزتك وقدرتك انت القادرعلى ذلك وحدك لا شريك لك اللهم يا حنان يا منان يا ذا الجلال والاكرام يا بديع السماوات والارض يا حي يا قيوم. اللهم انى اسألك بخوفى من ان اقع بالحرام وبحفظى لجوارحى واسألك يارب بصالح اعمالى ان ترزقنى زوجا صالحا يعيننى فى امور دينى ودنياي فانك على كل شى قدير اللهم اغفر ذنبى واحصن فرجى وطهر قلبى. اللهم ارزقني بالزوج الذي هو خير لي وأنا خير له في ديننا ودنيانا ومعاشنا وعاقبة أمرنا عاجله وآجله. 


اللهم انى اعوذ بك من بوارى وتاخر زواجى وبطئه وقعودي واسالك ان ترزقنى خيراً مما استحق من الزوج ومما آمل وان تقنعه وأهله بى وتقنعنى واهلى به. اللهم إني اسألك بإسمك الاعظم هو انك الله لا إله إلا انت الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفؤا احد ان ترزقني الزوج الصالح الذي يعينني على طاعتك و يعينني على تربية الذرية الصالح. 

اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم اجعلني من الصابرين..اللهم اجعلني من الشاكرين..اللهم اجعلني في عيني صغيرا.. وفي أعين الناس كبيرا. اللهم اغفر ذنبي وطهر قلبي وحصن فرجي...اللهم سخر لي زوجا صالحا..اللهم جمله في نظري وجملني في نظره.... يا أرحم الراحمين..يا ذا الجلال والإكرام...اللهم آمين 


يارب يا حي يا قيوم..أسألك بكل اسم سميت به نفسك..أو أنزلته في كتابك..أو علمته أحداً من خلقك..أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك..ان ترزقني زوجا يخافك ياارحم الراحمين اسالك من خيرك أكثر مما ارجو....اللهم وعظمني في قلبه..واجعلني ماء عينه ودم قلبه ودفئ حياته..واسعدني ولا تشقيني معه..يا أرحم الراحمين. اللهم ارزقني بزوج صالح ..تقي ..هني ..عاشقا لله ورسوله .. ناجح في حياته .أكون قرة عينه وقلبه ويكون قرة عيني وقلبي . 


اللهم يا جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه اجمع بيني وبين زوجي اللي يكون غني بدينه واخلاقه وماله ويهنيني ويسعدني ويفرح قلبي يا من أمره بين الكاف والنون وإذا أراد شيئاً قال له كن فيكون ارزقني بزوج صالح وذرية صالحة تقر بهما العيون. يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد يا فعالاً لما يريد أسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام وبملكك الذي لا يضام وبنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك أن ترزقني الزوج الصالح والذرية الصالحة الطيبة يارب ارزقني ولا تحرمني وسكن نفسي واسترني في الدنيا والاخرة وأغنني بحلالك عن حرامك يارب يا رحيم يا قادر على كل شي يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام أن ترزق جميع بنات المسلمين زوجة صالحا عاجلا غير آجل .

اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجاً هيناً ليناً ديناً مرفوع ذكره في السماء والأرض وارزقني منه ذرية صالحة طيبة عاجلاً غير آجلاً إنك سميع الدعاء ... اللهم ارزقني زوجاً تقياً نقياً مخمون القلب. اللهم أني أسألك زوجاً صالحاً ممن ترضاه من الرجال عندك وممن تقر به عيناي وعيناه تقر بي. اللهم اقذف في قلبي رجاؤك و اقطع رجائي عمن سواك ، حتى لا أرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم ما ضعفت عنه قوتي و قصر عنه علمي و لم تبلغه مسألتي و لم تنته إليه رغبتي مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين أو الأخرين فخصني به يا أرحم الراحمين. اللهم اشرح صدور اولاد ادم وبنات حواء اللهم ارزقني الزوج الصالح الذي تحبه وترضاه.


اللهم اني اشكو اليك ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني عن الناس انت ارحم الراحمين ورب المستضعفين وانت ربي الى من تكلني ؟ الى قريب يتجهمني ام الى عدو ملكته امري ان لم يكن بك علي غضب فلا ابالي غير ان عافيتك هي اوسع لي اعوذ بنور وجهك الذي اشرقت به الظلمات وصلح عليه امر الدنيا والاخره ان ينزل علي غضبك او يحل بي سخطك لك العتبى حتى ترضى ولا حول ولا قوة الا بك.

اللهم يافارج الهم وياكاشف الغم ياربنا ورب كل شي ومليكه سبحانك تباركت وتعاليت اللهم اني اسالك بانك انت الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اللهم فرج كربنا واكشف غمنا وارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب الله باسمك الوهاب الرزاق ارزقني واخواتي بالزوج التقي النقي انك على كل شي قدير.


اللهم ارزقنا فى صلاتنا ودعائنا بركة تطهر بها قلوبنا وتكشف بها كربنا وتغفر بها ذنبنا وتصلح بها أمرنا وتغنى بها فقرنا وتذهب بها شرنا وتكشف بها همنا وغمنا وتشفى بها سقمنا وتقضى بها ديننا وتجلو بها حزننا وتجمع بها شملنا وتبيض بها وجوهنا وتجمع بيبننا وبين ازواجنا عاجلاا غير اجل وتعجل نصيبي يا أرحم الراحمين. وأسألك بأسمائك يا جليل، يا جميل، يا كفيل، يا عزيز، يا لطيف، يا مليك، يا ظهير، يا منير، يا نصير، يا معين. 


لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين. سبحانك لا إله إلا أنت الغوث الغوث يا دليل المتحيرين، يا غياث المستغيثين، يا صريخ المستصرخين، يا أمان الخائفين، يا عون المؤمنين، يا راحم المساكين، يا مجير المستجيرين، يا ملجأ العاصين. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين. سبحانك لا إله إلا أنت الغوث الغوث اللهم ارحم ضعفي يااكرم الأكرمين يارب العالمين زوجني يا كريم.

ياودود ياودود ياودود ياودود ياذا العرش المجيد اللهم اني بك استغيث اللهم اني بك استغيث اللهم اني بك استغيث ان ترزقني واخواتي بالزوج الصالح اللهم امين. اللهم يامن لطفت بعظمتك دون اللطفاء ..وعلمت ماتحت أرضك كعلمك بمافوق عرشك..وكانت وساوس الصدور كالعلانية عندك .. وعلانية القول كالسر في علمك .. وانقاد كل شيئ لعظمتك.. وصار أمر الدنيا والآخرة كله بيدك .. أجعل لي من كل هم وغم أصبحت فيه فرجا ومخرجا 

اللهم إنك تسمع كلامي ..وترى مكاني ..وتعلم سري وعلانيتي .. ولايخفى عليك شيئ من أمري ، وأنا البائس الفقير .. والمستغيث .المستجير ..والوجل المشفق المقر المعترف اليك بذنبه .. أسألك مسألة المسكين وأبتهل اليك إبتهال المذنب الذليل.. وأدعوك دعاء الخائف الضرير .. دعاء من خضعت لك رقبته .. وذل لك جسمه .. ورغـم لك أنفه .

اللهم يادليل الحائرين ويارجاء القاصدين ياكاشف الهم ويافارج الغم اللهم زوجنا واغننا بحلالك عن حرامك يالله ياكريم يارب العرش المجيد أرحمنا برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين اللهم أني أسألك بأسمك العليم أنك عالم بحالي فبرحمتك يا رب يارب يارب زوجني برجل صالح يستر علي ويكون قرت عينن لي وأكون قرت عينن له يا رب يا رب يا رب .


اللهم اني أسألك بأسمك الأعظم الذي إذا سالك به احد اجبتة واذا أستغاثك به احد اغثتة وأذا أستنصرك به احد أستنصرته ان زوجني يا رب يا رب يارب يا أرحم الراحمين يا أرحم الراحمين يا أرحم الراحمين با ذا الجلال والإكرام يا ذا الجلا والإكرام يا ذا الجلال والإكرام اللهم اني اسالك بدعاء ذي النون يوم دعاك في ظلمات ثلاث ظلمة الليل وظلمة البحر وظلمة بطن الحوت فستجبت له وأنجيتة لا إله إلا أنت أني كنت من الظالمين , لا إله إلا أنت أني كنت من الظالمين , لا إله إلا أنت أني كنت من الظالمين اللهم وارزقنا الزوج الذي يخافك ولا يعذبنا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين.


اللهم أنى أسألك بأنى أشهد أنك أنت الذى لا اله الا أنت الاحد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد, أقض حاجتى ,أنس وحدتى ,فرج كربتى, أجعل لى رفيقا صالحا كى نسبحك كثيرا ونذكرك كثيرا فأنت بنا بصيرا,يا مجيب المضطر اذا دعاك احلل عقدتى امن روعتى,يا الهى من لى ألجأ اليه ان لم ألجا الى الركن الشهيد الذى اذا دعى اجاب هب لى من لدنك زوجا صالحا وتجعل بيننا المودة والرحمة والسكن فانت على كل شىء قدير ,يا من اذا قلت للشىء كن فيكون ربنا اتنا فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار. 

اللهم اني اريد ان اتزوج فقدر لي من الرجال من هم اعف و احفظهم لي في نفسي و مالي و اوسعهم رزقا و اعظمهم بركة و قدر لي و لدا طيبا تجعل له خلقا صالحا في حياتي و مماتي. اللهم زوجني رجلا صالحا تقر به عيني و تقر بي عينه يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام

اللهم اني اريد ان اتزوج فقدر لي من الرجال من هم اعف و احفظهم لي في نفسي و مالي و اوسعهم رزقا و اعظمهم بركة و قدر لي و لدا طيبا تجعل له خلقا صالحا في حياتي و مماتي اللهم زوجني رجلا صالحا تقر به عيني و تقر بي عينه يا ذا الجلال و الاكرام
اللهم ارزقني بزوج صالح ..تقي ..هني ..عاشقا لله ورسوله .. ناجح في حياته ..وأكون قرة عينه وقلبه ويكون قرة عيني وقلبي
اللهم تقبل منى ومن بنات المسلمين

منقوووووووووووووول

ارجو الدعاء لي وبنات المسلمين جميعآ بالزوج الصالح

----------


## ~شوق~

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## قلب الذيب

الله يرزقكم ويسوق لكم الخير سوق 

ويجعل تاخيركم خيره لكم 

اهم شي احسنوا اختيار اباء ابنائكم ورفقاكم 

الله يسعدكم يا خواتي ويحفظكم من الحرام يرزقكم بفضله ومنته وكرمه

----------


## روضه123

ربي يوفجكم خواتي

----------


## تناهيد جرح

صدفه لقيت هالتجمع بكتب اللي فخاطري ، 
انا بصراحه احس روحي تأخرت مع أني توني بداية العمر 18 
بس كل اللي قدي عرسن واللي ما عرست ملجت  :Frown:  ، اصلا انا حتى لو انخطبت أهلي بيرفضضون 
وهاللي يضايجني اكثر واكثر .. ! 
على العموم الله يكتب لي ولكم الخير ، والله يرزقنا بالزوج الصالح 
وكل تأخيره فيها خيره !

----------


## ~شوق~

تناهيد بعدج صغيرره
يمقن هالاحساس صابج بسبب لي حولج عرسوا وهم صغار
عشان جيه
والحين الناس تغيروااول كانوا يخلون بناتهم يعرسن صغار الحين من تخلص الجامعه او تشتغل ع حسب الظرروف

اشغلي نفسج بدراسه والله يرزقج إن شاء الله بالزوج صالح
سحبان الله والحمدلله ولا إله الله والله أكبر

----------


## تناهيد جرح

^
هيه أختي ترى عشان جي ، بس تبين الصراحه في شي خاشتنه انا وهو مصيبه الله يستر علينا بس
ايوه اهلي ما يرضون الا لما اخلص جامعه واشتغل او اخلص جامعه ويكون عندي شهاده أونه الرياييل مالهم أمان ! 
شكرا لج آمين

----------


## Done

رجعت انا اشحالكم بنات

----------


## ~شوق~

> ^
> هيه أختي ترى عشان جي ، بس تبين الصراحه في شي خاشتنه انا وهو مصيبه الله يستر علينا بس
> ايوه اهلي ما يرضون الا لما اخلص جامعه واشتغل او اخلص جامعه ويكون عندي شهاده أونه الرياييل مالهم أمان ! 
> شكرا لج آمين


الله كريم
^^
بالتوفيق لج يارب

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## فوللله

الله يوفقنا جميعا انا عمري 24 سنه كل زميلاتي ما شاء الله وخواتي حتى اللي اصغر مني عرسوا بس انا ابتسامتي شاقه ويهي ^^ لاني متوكله على رب العالمين والحمدلله اريدكن يا بنات كلما يجي وقت تزيد ثقتكن بالله وخلنا مع بعض نصلي نوافل ونذكر الله والله اكرم من كل شي علينا والحمدلله رب العالمين **

----------


## ماسه حساسه

صح كلمج يا فوله انا كنت كل يوم اتحطم وثقتي بنفسي تقل وحتى كنت بقول مامني فايدة في الحياة انا اقل عن غيري بوايد بسبة هالموضوع. حتى شغل ما اشتغلت وبعدين انا ماكنت افكر بالزواج الا لما ربيعاتي روحوا عني وحدة ورا الثانية ماشاء الله كل وحدة عرست (الله يوفقهم). وحسيت بان في شي ناقص فيني وان عمري قاعد يزيد حتى شغل ما قدرت اقدم على مكان واركز مادري ليش جي صارلي احس عندي يأس. والحين ابي اعوض عن الفترة الي كنت امر فيها بهذه المشاعر القاسية لانها كانت فترة غبية بصراحة وانا الحمدلله بخير وعافية من ربي. مابي افكر بحد بفلانة شو قالت وشو رايها عني وكيف تطالعني ولا لا ولا ابي اوقف على ريولي كإحساس داخلي لان الحمدلله النعم كثيرة. بس نحن مانححس فيها صد الحمدلله رب العالمين  :31: .. الحمدلله رب العالمين  :31: .. الحمدلله رب العالمين .. :31:

----------


## فوللله

هيه ماسه اختي جي اباج والله خلينا نستانس ورزقنا عند الله ما حد بياخذه الا احنا مكتوب لنا  :35:

----------


## أنيقة الذوق

أنا وحده من البنات اللي لين الحينه ما عرست صح مرات أتضايق لأن الوحده قد ما تقدر تبا تبتعد عن الغغلط وتبا ربي يرزقها الحلال والذريه الصالحه وما يأخر ربي شي الا لحكمه نحن نجهلها بس الضيج لا بد منه هب لأن نحن نتذمر بس من أسئلة الناس متى بتعرسين وليش ما عرستي وعرسي نبا نستانس يحسسونج ان الموضوع بايدج وان انتي المسؤوله عن تأخر زواجج

صح ان عمري الحينه 25 وأشوف وايد بنات أصغر عني عرسن بس هذا مكتوب والنصيب محد يعلم به غير رب العالمين 

دعواتك لي يا بنات بالزوج الصالح والله يغنينا بالحلال عن الحرام ويرزقنا الذريه الصالحه 


أسأل الله لكل بنت ما عرست ربي يرزقها بالزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه

----------


## eng.heart

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا' مما أستحق من الزوج ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به

----------


## eng.heart

يا رب ارزقني الستر والمغفره والزوج الصالح يا رب ,,

----------


## صفاء الحياة

انيقة الذوق
نحن نتذمر بس من أسئلة الناس متى بتعرسين وليش ما عرستي وعرسي نبا نستانس يحسسونج ان الموضوع بايدج وان انتي المسؤوله عن تأخر زواجج
هذا مكتوب والنصيب محد يعلم به غير رب العالمين 

كلام الناس هو الذي يؤلمنا احيانا
انا بيني وبين نفسي وبين الله تعالى راضيه بقسمتي لكن احيانا اقرب المقربين يسببون لي الالم وخاصة المتزوجات اقصد صديقاتي للاسف .لكن الان ابتعدت عن كل من يعطيني طاقه سلبيه
انا مع عائلتي لا اشعر باني تاخرت عن الزواج كانت مشكلتي فقط بالذين حسبتهم صديقات للاسف تكفيني عائلتي

----------


## ريم العولقي

الله يرزقنا بالازواج الصالحين و يجعلنا زوجات صالحات لهم و يرزقنا بالذرية الصالحة اللهم امين  :1:

----------


## قلب الذيب

مع احترامي لكل اخت موجوده 

واللي تعتمد في حياتها على كلام الناس 

ياختي محد بيدخل القبر معج ...عليج من الله ثم نفسج 

اكررررررررررره اللي يهتمون لكلام الناس اقسم بالله بتضيعون 

لان رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك و رضا الله غاية لا تترك , فاترك مالا يدرك وادرك مالا يترك

----------


## حبيبة كلود

خلااااااااااااص انا عندي حل شو رايكم عسب تعرسن ونعرس  :5:  كل وحدة عندها اخوان ويبة يعرس ليش ترحو بعيد عندكم بنات المنتدى هههههههههههههه شو رايكم  :35:

----------


## RoyalDeser

> أنا وحده من البنات اللي لين الحينه ما عرست صح مرات أتضايق لأن الوحده قد ما تقدر تبا تبتعد عن الغغلط وتبا ربي يرزقها الحلال والذريه الصالحه وما يأخر ربي شي الا لحكمه نحن نجهلها بس الضيج لا بد منه هب لأن نحن نتذمر بس من أسئلة الناس متى بتعرسين وليش ما عرستي وعرسي نبا نستانس يحسسونج ان الموضوع بايدج وان انتي المسؤوله عن تأخر زواجج
> 
> صح ان عمري الحينه 25 وأشوف وايد بنات أصغر عني عرسن بس هذا مكتوب والنصيب محد يعلم به غير رب العالمين 
> 
> دعواتك لي يا بنات بالزوج الصالح والله يغنينا بالحلال عن الحرام ويرزقنا الذريه الصالحه 
> 
> 
> أسأل الله لكل بنت ما عرست ربي يرزقها بالزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه



انتي فعلا انيقة بكلامج والله

مايابنا ورا غير كلالم الناس

----------


## صفاء الحياة

> مع احترامي لكل اخت موجوده 
> 
> واللي تعتمد في حياتها على كلام الناس 
> 
> ياختي محد بيدخل القبر معج ...عليج من الله ثم نفسج 
> 
> اكررررررررررره اللي يهتمون لكلام الناس اقسم بالله بتضيعون 
> 
> لان رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك و رضا الله غاية لا تترك , فاترك مالا يدرك وادرك مالا يترك


اختي لكن احيانا الفتاة تتالم مهما تجاهلت كلام الناس 
لاننا مشاعر واحاسيس
انا الان تخليت عن احساسي المرهف وبدات اطنش كلام الناس
لاني تعبت لفتره من الالم 
الان احمد الله على كل شيء ولم اعد حتى اسمع اي كلام 
لكن مرت فتره تالمت كثيرا وشعرت بان الناس فقط تجرح الفتاة بكونها عزباء
لكن الان يهمني رضا الله تعالى ولم اعد ابالي كثيرا
نحن البشر مهما كنا اقوياء لكننا احيانا بفترات معينه نضعف ونتاثر 
تحياتي اختي ومحبتي

----------


## وضـــحـــى

صباح الخير .........

----------


## صفاء الحياة

صباح النور ورضى الرحمن

----------


## صفاء الحياة

اين انتن يا بنات؟
 :12 (48): 
هل انتن على ما يرام؟

----------


## ~شوق~

مساء ولا صباح ههه
صباحكم الله بالخيييييييير عرائسنا الحلوووووووووين
ربي يرزقنا بللي نتمناه عاجل غير آجل
بصحه وسعاده ورضا

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا إله إلا الله والله اكبر

----------


## قصر الحب

صباحج نور وسرور واللهم امين

----------


## حبيبة كلود

ياصبااااااحكم خير وان شاء الله هاليوم نفرح فيكم ان شاء الله  :17:  قولن آمين

----------


## ريحه المسك

> ياصبااااااحكم خير وان شاء الله هاليوم نفرح فيكم ان شاء الله  قولن آمين



آمين يا رب

----------


## صفاء الحياة

[IMG]http://2.bp.********.com/--gLuZX6ArbE/UPkzwT3AvKI/AAAAAAAAFAw/fW6_lVUPVa8/s1600/89393-.Jumma+Mubarak+Wallpaper.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ~شوق~

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من بوار الأيم وتأخر الزواج وبطئه وأسألك أن ترزقني خيرا' مما أستحق من الزوج ومما اّمل وأن تقنعني واهلي به

----------


## ~شوق~

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..
- ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما.
- رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير.

اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك.
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

بناااات اسمعن هالدعاء يمكن الله يسر اموركن بعد هالدعاااء 

http://www.4shared.com/mp3/9T8LxpWb/_________.html
الرقية الشرعية لفك تعطيل الزواج وتأخره وعلاج من الحسد والسحر والعين


http://www.4shared.com/mp3/muVIryFq/____.html
الرقيه الشرعيه بصوت ادريس ابكر

----------


## eng.heart

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..

لا تنسوني يا بنات من دعائكم ...

----------


## كيندر

شحالكن بنات

----------


## ~شوق~

صباح الخير
شخباركم عساكم طيبات

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أنيقة الذوق

يسعدلي صباحكن الغاليات. ربي يجعله صباح خير علينا اجمعين ويبشرنا باللي نتمناه يا رب

----------


## أميرة الحلوه

- رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين..

لا تنسوني يا بنات من دعائكم ...

يارب يرزقني ويرزق جميع البنات بالزوج الصالح

----------


## دلع العاصمه

انضم إليكم وبشده هههههههههاي

----------


## eng.heart

ربّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنْزَلْت إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْر فَقِير

----------


## eng.heart

> انضم إليكم وبشده هههههههههاي




منوره منوره يا دلع^^

----------


## Diana Sy

يابنات هني دعاء للزواج حبيباتي ومجرب :

ربي فالق الحب والنوى خلقت من كل زوجين اثنين اجعل لي زوجا أسكن إليه لنعبدك كثيرا إنك بنا بصيرا 
ربي اجعل لي زوجا يسعدني سعادة الدنيا والآخرة
طبعا الدعاء لازم يكون بتضرع شديد إلى الله 

لاتنسوني من دعواتكم حبيباتي وطمنوني عنكون وأمانة يلي تعرس تخبرني والله الموفق

----------


## أنيقة الذوق

تسلمين الغاليه على الدعاء وان شاء الله ربي يرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين على اهتمامج وتوصياتج .. ربي يسعدج ويرزقج على قد نيتج .. ويا رب نتوفق أنا وكل وحده تطلب من الله الزود الصالح

----------


## سماااح

الله يكتب لنا نصيب يارب

----------


## دلع العاصمه

مشكوووووووووره الغاليه ع الدعاء
والله يرزقنا كلنا

----------


## uniqe123

ادعولي بكل الدعاء هذا ان شاء الله يستجيب الله لدعاء أحدكم


اللهم لا يبلغ مدحك قول قائل 
ولا يجــــــــزي بآلائك أحــــد 
لك الحمد لا نحصي ثناء عليك 
أنت كما أثنيــــــت على نفسك 
وجهــــــــــــــك أكرم الوجوه ( 3 مرات فأكثـــر ) 
واسمــــــــــك أعظم الاسماء ( 3 مرات فأكثــــر ) 
وعطيتــــــــك أحسن العطايا ( 3 مرات فأكثر ) 
أنت الــــــرب وسواك العبد 
أنت الخالق وسواك مخلوق
أنت الرازق وسواك مرزوق
أنت الغنـــــــــي سواك فقير
أنت القـــادر وسواك عاجز .
لا معبود بحق سواك 
ولاااااااا إله الا أنت 
وعبيدك سوانا كثير .. 
"يا ودود يا ودود ، ياذا العرش المجيد ، يا مبدئ يا معيد، يا فعالا لما يريد،أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملئ أركان عرشك، وأسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها على جميع خلقك و أسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء، لا إله إلا أنت، يا مغيث أغثني، ثلاث مرات "
أسألك أن تصلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد وأن تبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت وباركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد وأسألك أن ..تعفو عنها ) وتوفقها للشفاء التام والمبارك عاجلا غير آجلا ويارب لا تسقم ابدا وديم عليها الصحة والعافية.....وو فقها في ان تتزوج قريب ويارب يكون زواجها موفق ومبارك ويارب تنجب سريعا ذرية صالحة سليمة معافاة مباركة ثلاث أولا د وبنت................. ( سلي الله من خيري الدنيا والآخرة ) ..

----------


## سماااح

اكيد انحذف اختي ﻻن موضوعج مخالف

----------


## goldenuae2013

اهاه_يالله عسى خير ان شاء الله مشكورة فديتج

----------


## ليالي الامارات

هلا وغلا

يارب ترزقني وترزق كل بنات المنتدي بالجريب العاجل بإذن الله

سلاااااااااام

----------


## أتريا نصيبي

الف حمد وشكر على كل حال ولايحمد على مكروه سواه 
أملي بربنا كبير إنه يكتبلي الزوج الصالح والزرية الصالحة رغم كل الإكتئاب والحساسية الزايدة فيني عسب اسئلة الناس وتغليثهم علي اونه مستغربين ليش للحين مو متزوجة تقولون يابنات المعرس فالباب وانا مو راضية استقبله !!

----------


## عسـلي

شحالكم بنات  :6: 

ماشاء الله هههههههه الاغلبيه ماعرفهن  :18: 

done & gmair

شحالهن ؟! عرسن ولا بعدهن ؟!

----------


## وضـــحـــى

صامدوووون في التجمع ... 
شحالكم ؟

----------


## ألذ أقداري

التجمع واقف =(
كنت اتابعه من سنه خلف الشاشه ههههههه

وينهن البنيات؟

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## وضـــحـــى

صباح النور 
شحالكم ....

----------


## عاشقة السعادة

اللهم زوجني بالزوج الصالج وزوج كل بنت تبي الزواج والستر والذرية الصالحة ياااااارب العالمين اللهممم زوجنا كلنا ياااارب انك السميع المجيب

----------


## ألذ أقداري

وضحى 
الحمدلله بخير

عاشقة السعادة أمين يارب

اللهم هب لي من لدنك زوجا' هينا' لينا' مرفوعا' ذكره في السماء والأرض وأرزقني منه ذرية طيبة عاجلا غير اّجل إنك سميع الدعاء

----------


## ألذ أقداري

اللهم حصن فرجي ويسر لي أمري وأكفني بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمن سواك

----------


## UAE5

لا بعدنا ما عرسنا ههههههههههههههههههههههه مب هني المشكله المشكله جان عرسنا لازم ناقلم حياتنا على حياة الريال بعد هالعمر بعدنا بنغير عمارنا هههههههه مشكله بصراحه الله يزوج كل بنت تبي الستر والراحه يارررررررب ويرزق بناتنا بالمنتدى

----------


## ألذ أقداري

ههههههههههههههههه
امين ياررب
هي مشكله من ناحية انها حياه يديده علينا بس لازم مانغير عمارنا بالكامل يعني بعض الاشيا بس 

وين باقي البنات؟

----------


## ضبية الدار

طحت عالموضوع وحبيت افيد فيه علاج للي عندهم حمل متاخر او الي البويضات ضغيفه او الي حابه تجيب توام علاج من بره بس معروف وطبيعي اهم شيء

----------


## future dreams

كل عام وانتم بخير 
وعساكم من عوادة العيد
ياخوات الي تقول لا تكفرون في العنوسة هو بكيفنا ؟ 
والله حتى شيوخ الدين والمطاوعه كل محاوراتهم اغلبها عن العنوسة والزواج ..
في الإذاعة يتكلمون عن العنوسة وفي التلفزيون بعد ..
هذا مب مشكلتنا هذي استوت مشكله في آلامه العربية الإسلامية ..
والي خوفني أكثر كلام الشيخ وسيم يوسف يوم قال من خمسين أمراه بس وحده تتزوج ..
المهم نحن نأخذ اجر بدون تعب لانه هذا جهاد وصبر وربي بيعوضنا خير ..
..
أنا صار لي شهر الحمد لله مواضبه ع الوضوء 24 ساعه .. وأحاول أتصدق يوميا مع انه يمر يوم ما أتصدق بس بعد مستمرة ..واذكر الله .. 
اول الأيام تقريبا تعبت لانه حتى إذا رحت الحمام عزكم الله في الدوام لازم أتوضا وأخذ وقت .. بس بعد أسبوع وكم يوم شفت رؤيا زينه .. وبعدها لفتره قصيره بعد شفت رؤيا غيرها وزينه ..
وحده كانت رزق لامي وفعلا بعد فتره قصيره ياها رزق .. 
اشجع كل وحده أطبق الي ذكرته الوضوء يحميج من الشيطان ومن كل شي ممكن يأتيج ومجرد ما تشوفين رؤيا تحسين بفرحه وشعور حلو .. مع انه الرؤيا ما كان تفسيرها زواج .. تفسيرها رضى الله شو ابغي هذا يكفي يسد كل جرح وكل حزن كان في قلبي ..
والصدقه كنت اول ما اطلع الصبح من البيت اعطي عامل النظافة ...
وبالنسبة للذكر كل ما أتذكر شي يحزني أردد سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله إلا الله والله أكبر ..
ما أقول أني شفيت لا أنا بعدني أعاني من دقائق التفكير لكن أشوف نفسي أحسن بعد تطبيقي لهذي الأمور ..

----------


## ألذ أقداري

ضبية الدار مشكورة اختي بس بعدنا ماعرسنا ههههههههههه

فيوتشر وانتي بخير وصحة وسلامه يارب
من ناحية العنوسة ابد مانقدر نشيله من بالنا عن نفسي حتى لو انشغلنا سوا شغل او دراسه التفكير طاغي
وبالنسبة للصدقة والله انها ياما دفعت عني بلاوي !!!!! احمد ربي مليون مره بس ماقمت اتصدق يوميا كنت كل شهر اتصدق 
اما بالنسبة للجدول اللي في بداية الموضوع مالتزمت فيه ههههه حتى الوضوء بس ان شاء الله ببدا من احين واحافظ ع صلاتي والاستغفار والوضوء بنية القرب من الله 
والله يرزقني ويرزق جميع بنات المسلمين بالزوج الصالح الطاهر العفيف ويرزقهم الذرية الصالحه يارب ...اميين

----------


## ألذ أقداري

اللهم أنى أريد أن أتزوج فقدر لي من الرجال من هم اعف و احفظهم لي في نفسي و مالي و اوسعهم رزقا و اعظمهم بركة و قدر لي و لدا طيبا :31:  تجعل له خلقا صالحا في حياتي و مماتي

----------


## UAE5

يارب يرزقكم ياااااااااااااااارب كل اللي تتمنوه .. انا انصحكم تقرون سورة الواقعه وايد وايد زينه حق الرزق والبركه والخير انا اقراها بعد صلاه المغرب سبحان الله ما عمري حسيت انه ناقصني فلوس ولا رزق ولا خير ..بالعكس احس بالبركه والقناعه ..

----------


## عاشقة السعادة

يارب ارزق جميع بنات المسلمين بالازواج الصالحين يارب تزوجنا كلنا يارب العالمين

----------


## eng.heart

و أنا دخلت 27 سنه وللحين ما ياني النصيب ,, :3: 

اللهم لك الحمد

----------


## شبيهة نفسي

الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح يارب 

استغفر الله العظيم ....

----------


## ألذ أقداري

اميييين ياررب :30:

----------


## عنـــــود

اهلين بنات

----------


## لحن الخلـود

فترة قصيرة و بصير المركز الأول بجدارة يعني أكبر وحدة فالعمر 
من كلللللللللل بنات العايلة اللي ما وصلهم القطار للحين  :30: 
اللي بعمري ما شالله عرسوا من متى و وصل القطار حق اللي أصغر مني
و صاروا ما شالله أمهات الله يهنيهم
ماحب أقارن هذا نصيبي و أنا راضية بس اليوم اكتشفت أني أكبر وحدة  :30: 
يا رب لك الحمد و الشكر على كل نعمك

يا رب بشرني و بشر كل بنات هذا التجمع و بنات المسلمين بالأزواج الصالحين الطيبين

----------


## RanaYousef85

> فترة قصيرة و بصير المركز الأول بجدارة يعني أكبر وحدة فالعمر 
> من كلللللللللل بنات العايلة اللي ما وصلهم القطار للحين 
> اللي بعمري ما شالله عرسوا من متى و وصل القطار حق اللي أصغر مني
> و صاروا ما شالله أمهات الله يهنيهم
> ماحب أقارن هذا نصيبي و أنا راضية بس اليوم اكتشفت أني أكبر وحدة 
> يا رب لك الحمد و الشكر على كل نعمك
> 
> يا رب بشرني و بشر كل بنات هذا التجمع و بنات المسلمين بالأزواج الصالحين الطيبين


وانا بعد اختي...الله يرزقنا

----------


## عنـــــود

في اي وقت تتجمعون حابه اكون وياكم وندردش 
اول مره ادخل القروب

----------


## عاشقة السعادة

يارب ارزقنا بالازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير اجلا آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## ألذ أقداري

العنود التجمع مفتوح حبيبتي حدري اي وقت  :17: 
عن نفسي اتواجد الظهر 
عاشقة السعادة 
اميييييين يارب

----------


## أم برلنتي

ربي يرزقنا عاجلا غير اجل اللهم امين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## في أمل

في وحده نعرفها تزوجت بعمر 37 ,وهي ما سبق لها الزواج قبل خذت واحد مية وحده تتمناه كلنا حسدناها عليه خذت واحد ما توقعنا ان في يوم يكون نصيبها وهم قبيله معروفه في امارتنا اصل وفصل و أغنيأااء هاذي الي كانت في نظرنا مسكينه وفقيره وما حد بياخذها بالاضافه انها موب جميله وايد تاخذ واحد أقرب ما يكون شيخ. أقولكم قصتها عشان ما تيأسون وتخلون أملكم بالله كبير اكيد الله كاتبلكم الخير وبالنسبه لي تزوجت بعمر صغير بس والله اتمنى لو تزوجت الحين بعمركبيروندمت وااايد على زواجي بس الحمدلله على كل حال هذا نصيبي

----------


## بنت زاايد

يااااارب ايسرررر كل شي متعطل يااارب للجميع في كل العالم

----------


## ألذ أقداري

امين يارب








ربي اني مسني الضر وأنت ارحم الرحمين

----------


## ألذ أقداري

ربي اني مسني الضر وانت ارحم الرحمين






وينهن البنات

----------


## أم برلنتي

موجودات يا ألذ أقداري ^_^

ادعوا يا بنات عصر الجمعة

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ارزقني وارزق بنات المنتدى الازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير اجل

اللهم آمين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## لاتجرح احساسي

مررررحبااا خواتي اشحالكن ؟
تعبت من كثر ما افتح الصفحات تكسرن ايديني  :28: لان ماريد يفوتني شي فضووول خخخخخخ
يالــــــــــيت عندي مليوووون اخوووو وازوجكن  :2:  لله يرزقنا ويرزقكن الازواج الصالحين الي لين الحين صايبنهم عمى والله يقوينا ويثبتنا علا طاعته ياااااااااااارب امين ونتريا اخباركن اليديدة ولاتنسن تعزميني علا عرسكن الي بتعرس  :14:

----------


## أم برلنتي

اللهم آمين يا حبيبتي يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب

----------


## ألذ أقداري

ام برلنتي امين يارب
لاتجرح احساسي هههههههههههه ياروحي ليت عندي اخوان كبار بس للاسف يهالو كلهم ههههه
وفالج طيب خل نعرس ويصير خير اول المعازيم انتي 
شو يديدكم بنات؟















ربي اني مسني الضر وانت ارحم الرحمين  :31:

----------


## لاتجرح احساسي

> ام برلنتي امين يارب
> لاتجرح احساسي هههههههههههه ياروحي ليت عندي اخوان كبار بس للاسف يهالو كلهم ههههه
> وفالج طيب خل نعرس ويصير خير اول المعازيم انتي 
> شو يديدكم بنات؟
> 
> افديتج الذاقداري حبيبتي اعرف ان لو عندج اخوان كبار كان مابتقصرررين
> ا ن شــــااء الله كلناااا بنعرررس وعن ماعرسنا بنعيش معززين مكرررمين اهم شي الثقه فنفس وتفائل وطنش الحميررر تعيش اميررررر نتررريا يديكن خواتي بشرررنا شو صار عندكن وشو اخر السوالف نباا شي فريش 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## لاتجرح احساسي

هلااااااااا خواتي شفيكين يوم انا يت فشــــــــــ :20: يتن ولا كلكن عرستن ؟! :14:

----------


## vip_girl

ربي اني لما أنزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## نورالعيون 5

مساء الخير خواتي انه مثلكم عمري 31 سنه و لين الحين ماتقدملي حد و ياريت اني اتزوج و ايكون لي بيت و زوج صالح  :3:  :28:

----------


## vip_girl

الله يرزقكن وحدة وحدة يااااارب هالسنة 


قولووووووووووووووو أمين

----------


## اغنج المنطوق

بنات انا مهمومه وحزينه والله

لا ريل ولا وظيفه وأحس بفراغ قاتل وما قدر لا اطلع ولا أسير مكان

وربي أصيح ع حالي الحمد الله

----------


## حلوه وقموره

اغنج المنطوق الله يفرج همج ويرزقج اللزوج الصالح

بس ليش مادورين وظيفه وتقدمين كل مكان

واظهري وشو الي يمنعج طلعي لج ليسن وتمشي

ودخلي دورات واشغلي نفسج بااي شيء

وليش ماتقدرين تطلعين شو الي يمنع 

مع خواتج امج اي حد 

وهالدينا استوى الحلال صعب والحرام سهل

الله يعين اللجميع

----------


## لاتجرح احساسي

مررحباااا اختي مشكوررره علا العرررض المغرررري بس في دول الخليج يمنع زواج المواطناااات
من غيرررر ابناء الدوله او دول الخليج فقط

----------


## أم مجدي34

مرحبا صبايا 

اذا بينكم صبيه عمرها 29 وافده تنطلي بالخاص ضروري

----------


## لحن الخلـود

مرحبا خواتي

اممم بقولكم تعرفون شو اللي يضايقني بين فترة و فترة 
يوم يحسبوني أكبر من عمري .. انا اتنقب و الحمد لله بس احس يعطيني عمر اكبر بوااايد
يعني اذا رحت محل او اي مكان .. كله مدام مدام .. و يعرضون أغراض اليهال
اخر موقف وحدة قاعدة عند حليب الأطفال اول ما مريت مدام شو الحليب اللي بتستخدميه
لأولادك؟ هههههه قعدت أتفلسف بناء على حليب عيال خواني
و مرات الحفاظات و مرات الملابس .. الحمد لله ع كل حال 
من يومين كنت فالمول و مريت على سيد ملابس اليهال سبحان الله حسيت بشعور أبا نونو 
 :29: 

و الشي الثاني .. اذا كنت فالجمعية اشوف الحريم عرباناتهم أغراض البيت و أكل و منظفات و جي .. و انا سلتي متروسة حلاوة و كاكاو  :5: 
مادري احس استحي جنه سلة يهال .. و اذكر ايام التدريب قبل لا أرد البيت أمر عال جمعية اشتري حلاوة طبعا حقي ، الظاهرة الكاشيرة الملقوفة حفظتني قالتلي مرة فور يور بيبي؟ 
استحيت و قلت يس  :24: 
عاد اما الطامة اذا دخلت محلات اللانجري عشان اشتري الاندروير لازم الملقوفات يا مدام ما بدك قميص نوم  :4: 

الله يعوضنا خير يا رب

----------


## لاتجرح احساسي

> مرحبا خواتي
> 
> اممم بقولكم تعرفون شو اللي يضايقني بين فترة و فترة 
> 
> يوم يحسبوني أكبر من عمري .. انا اتنقب و الحمد لله بس احس يعطيني عمر اكبر بوااايد
> يعني اذا رحت محل او اي مكان .. كله مدام مدام .. و يعرضون أغراض اليهال
> اخر موقف وحدة قاعدة عند حليب الأطفال اول ما مريت مدام شو الحليب اللي بتستخدميه
> لأولادك؟ هههههه قعدت أتفلسف بناء على حليب عيال خواني
> و مرات الحفاظات و مرات الملابس .. الحمد لله ع كل حال 
> ...



فددددددديتج لا تحااااتين طنشي بس  :12:

----------


## شموخ الزين

السلام عليكم 

بدخل فالقروب ... الله يعينكم علي 

اممممممم ....
اكثر زواجاتنا تكون بين الاهل واحنا اهلنا علاقتنا معاهم مو لين مناك 
اختي العوده تزوجت من الاهل 
ويمكن لو ماتزوجت من الاهل جان هي الحين عانس 
وانا احس اني فطريق العنوسه اذا ما تقدم لي حد من الاهل منو بيي ؟؟؟
وبعده جدامي اخت ثانيه ما عرست 
عمري ٢٢ ادري بتقولون صغيره وبعدج في غيرج ٣٠ وما ادري شو ترى اللي وصلت ٣٠ كانت ٢٢ من قبل!!!!!!!! 

استغفر الله اعرف انه نصيب من رب العالمين

----------


## حلوه وقموره

شموخ الزين بعدج صغيره والله لا تقولين جي

وتفائلي وكله نصيب واذا الله كاتب لج بتزوجين سواء من الاهل او برع العايله

ولاتحطين هالافكار براسج وعيشي حياتج ومافي بنت ماتعرس

بس مسألة وقت وبييج احسن ريال والله يعجل نصيب الجميع

----------


## لاتجرح احساسي

هلا اختي شموخ الزين تعوذي من شيطااان 
وخلي عنج هالوسواس بعدج صغيررره وتاكدي نصيبج بييج حتى لو من اخر دنيااااا تفاااااءلي بالخيرررر

----------


## لاتجرح احساسي

مرررحبا خواتي المتااااخرات عن الزووواج 
حبيت اقترح تجمع اللي كانن في تجمع وبعدين عرسن لاني عرفت بالصدفه ان gamrrعرست
والله يهنيهااا ومدري اذا حد عرس من اللي عندنااا 
فتجمع وانا صراحه احب اعرف اخر اخبار المتجمعت ونفرح فيهن ونستفيد منهن فطريقه الي واضبن عليهااا 
والله يرررزق كل وحدة ياااارب امييييييين
شووورا يكن ؟

----------


## UAE5

السلام عليكم انا بعدني ما عرست مع انه ناس طالعه داخله بيتنا تدور بنات بس بعده ما جا النصيب هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تعبت وانا اكشخ واتعدل جدام الحرمات اخر مره قلت لامي جابلي الحرمات يمكن يخطبونج انا ما ابي اعرس ههههههههههههه هزبتني ساعه اونه منو بيقهوي الحريم جيه اشتغل مقهويه انا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياربي الله يعيني الين متى بصبر على المسرحيات

----------


## لاتجرح احساسي

Uae 5 فديتج شكلهن ماعندهن ذوووق الي يزورنكم ماعليج منهن خليج ٢٤ ساعه متكشخه واهم شي لاتفقدين الأمل لابد بي يوم ًو بيخطفج فارس الأحلام ونفرح فيج بس عليج بنصائح الخوات الي كان مثلنا وبعدين تزوجن اللي فتجمع وسمعي كلام الوالدة تبالج مصلحتج وبعدين الحريم مب بس يشوفن شكل حتى يختبرن حركاتج كلامج وينشدن عن اخلاقج حشى مب زواج خخخ انتخابات الرئاسة ههههه امززززح 
الله يوفقج ًو يرزقج الزوج الصالح امييييين

----------


## سابرينا محمد

بكمل ال29 قريب الحمدلله جامعية وعندي وظيفة حكومية بمنصب حلو الحمدلله حبوبة كيوت فرفشية دمي خفيف كشيخة  :17:  هههه كذي يقولو لي ما امدح نفسي عندي صديقات ترس شعر راسي اهلي الحمدلله متلزمين بس مب معقدين واعيين ومثقفين وانا احين ابى اكمل دراساتي العليا ووببدا شهر 9 ان شاءالله المشكلة احس فيني نقص لاني مب معرسة ربيعاتي كلهم معرسات واحس عمري ماحد يباني والحين من فترة ماحد خطبني لاني كنت وايد انخطب ايام الجامعة ووالدي يرفض لاسباب اما القبيلة ولا المستوى المعيشي الحين خمس سنوات ماحد خطبني حتى الشرصة ( الصرصور برتبة طيار) هههه واحس عمري خلاص مافي امل مع اني عارفة ومقتنعة انه نصيبي بعده وانه لكل ساقط لاقط بس بعدني مع تفكيري المتخلف اضايق عمري احيانا اكون كول ع الاخر واحيانا يجيني اكتئاب حاد ومعندي سالفة غير الزواج احس تفكيري صار محدود بذي السالفة حتى خواتي ملن مني والمشكلة اني اخر اصغر وحدة فبيتنا وبعد زواج خواتي احس بالوحدة طول الوقت جاعدة بروحي بغرفتي كل حد ساهي بحياته حتى والدي ساهي ولاهي مع حرمته ( لانه والدتي متوفية من 15 سنة الله يرحمها ويجعل مثواها الجنة) اريد شي يحول تفكيري عن ذي السالفة  :30:

----------


## HONG

هههههههه تضحكني ردودكم
بالبيت واصلين 29 و 27 و 20 وعندنا كوووول 
لان بالنهايه نصيب اذا مكتوب مكتوب مب مكتوب ترا بنتجازي بالجنه 

ما اعرف اي حد بالتجمع احس داشه عرض هههههه

----------


## UAE5

صباح الخير 35 عمري وموظفه وناجحه بس بعدنا ما عرسنا ههههههههههههههههههه الله ما كتب نصيب الحمدالله على كلشي انا عندي قناعه الله كاتب لنا الشي الزين والطيب والخير سبحانك يارب الله يعطينا الصحه والعافيه وها اهم شي بالدنيا

----------


## سماريه دلـع

والله لو عندي اخوان قد شعر راسي لا زوجتكم اياهم لكن يقولون دعاء الحامل وقت الولادة مستجاب واللي تحب اني ادعي لها اذا ربي تمم لي حملي على خير تتواصل معاي خاص وربي يرزقكم هالسنة الزوج الصالح اللي يسوي لكم دهينه لا تنكتين

----------


## مهجه

الله يرزقني و يرزقكن بالزواج الصالحه يا رب

----------


## وضـــحـــى

شحالكم بنات ؟

----------


## toofy-jeddah

مرحبا حبيباتي 
سوري على القطاعة بشروني في وحدة انخطبت او تزوجت ؟؟
طمنوني عليكم وفرحوني بأخباركم ..

اختكم: توفي من جدة

----------


## toofy-jeddah

ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما


رب هب لي من لدنك زوجا هينا لينا مرفوعا ذكره في السماء والارض

----------


## toofy-jeddah

حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون

حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون


حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون


حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون


حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون


حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون


حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إنا إلى الله راغبون

----------


## وضـــحـــى

مساءكم الله بالخير ... 
شحالكم ... صامدووون هههه

----------


## toofy-jeddah

مساء الورد ..

رب هب لي من لدنك زوجا هينا لينا مرفوعا ذكره في السماء والارض

----------


## amonah

عيل انا عمري 34 محبطه جدا ، نفسيتي تكون زفت واتم أصيح بغرفتي محد يدري عني يوم اتي اختي اللي اصغر عني بعشر سنين تزورنا ، أكرهها كره مش طبيعي لدرجه اتمنى انها تموت وافتك منها ، مرات ايلس وافكر ليش الله رزقها كل شي حلو بالدنيا رغم انها ما تصلي الفجر ولا تقرى قرآن شراتي وصدقاتها لا تقارن بصدقاتي ... وانا الله ما رزقني زوج ، ليش ؟ ادري انه هذا كله خير لي ، بس لين متى ؟ يمكن امرض بمرض خطير وعقبها محد يباني ، يمكن اسوي حادث واتشوه وعقبها محد يباني . في وايد شباب صبرو ويوم زواجهم الريال يسوي حادث ويتوفى ، انزين ليش ؟ انا حاسه بهالشي ، مابقى بالعمر شي يا المرض يا الموت ، والله محد يبا بكر فوق 32 سنه ... كلهم يبون صغار شو ذمبنا ؟

----------


## toofy-jeddah

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## أميرة الحلوه

الله يوفقكم جميعا ويرزقكم ويرزقني الزوج الصالح 
^_^

----------


## لاتجرح احساسي

> عيل انا عمري 34 محبطه جدا ، نفسيتي تكون زفت واتم أصيح بغرفتي محد يدري عني يوم اتي اختي اللي اصغر عني بعشر سنين تزورنا ، أكرهها كره مش طبيعي لدرجه اتمنى انها تموت وافتك منها ، مرات ايلس وافكر ليش الله رزقها كل شي حلو بالدنيا رغم انها ما تصلي الفجر ولا تقرى قرآن شراتي وصدقاتها لا تقارن بصدقاتي ... وانا الله ما رزقني زوج ، ليش ؟ ادري انه هذا كله خير لي ، بس لين متى ؟ يمكن امرض بمرض خطير وعقبها محد يباني ، يمكن اسوي حادث واتشوه وعقبها محد يباني . في وايد شباب صبرو ويوم زواجهم الريال يسوي حادث ويتوفى ، انزين ليش ؟ انا حاسه بهالشي ، مابقى بالعمر شي يا المرض يا الموت ، والله محد يبا بكر فوق 32 سنه ... كلهم يبون صغار شو ذمبنا ؟


حبيبتي امووونه الي ربج كاتبنة لج بيصير وكل تاخيره فيها خيره واذا ماعرستي فدنيا فالجنه بتحصلين العوض ولاتحسدين اختج لاراحه لحسود وكلي امرج لربج وتقربي من ربج وان شاء الله تتحقق امنياتج 
ونشوووفج عروووس ان شاء الله

----------


## RoyalDeser

الله يرزقني ويرزقج اختي وانا اكبر منج عمري 35 

من كم شهر ربيعتي عمرها 36 عرست وواحد اعزب بعد ومنصب وها من باب التفاؤل

----------


## worood22

*مرحبا بنات 
وياكم ورود من البحرين 
اختكم عمرها ٣٦ سنه وشهر ١٠ بدخل ٣٧ 
جامعيه واشتغل ادارية في روضة احب اليهال موت 
فرفرشه علي قولتهم 
عندي اهل وايد طيبيبن واموتون علي وشايليني علي كفوف الراحه 
بس مشكلتي اني متينه يعني وزني ١١٢
كنت وايد مضايقه من سالفة اني للحين ما تزوجت بس لما دخلت قروبكم وايد صدري انشرح حاسه اني مب بروحي الا في السالفه وفيه وايد للحين ما تزوجو 

بنات راجعه لكم عندي سوالف بقولها لكم 
يلا سي يوووووو*

----------


## Feminine Me

بنات عندي سؤال
انتن. كنتن تنخطبن ورفضو المعرس لانه مب مناسب؟ والا مانخطبتن ابد؟
واذا ياج معرس لو شو ماكان بتوافقن عليه يعني اول واحد؟

----------


## عروس 2014

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ارزقني وارزق بنات المنتدى الازواج الصالحين عاجلا غير اجل

اللهم آمين ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## @مريم

> بنات عندي سؤال
> انتن. كنتن تنخطبن ورفضو المعرس لانه مب مناسب؟ والا مانخطبتن ابد؟
> واذا ياج معرس لو شو ماكان بتوافقن عليه يعني اول واحد؟


أنا انخطبت كذا مرة،،، و المتقدميين ما كانو مناسبيين!!! 
الحمدلله،،، الله مكرمني بوالده تحبني و ما تفرط فيني لأي شخص كان حتى لو عمري مليون (ربي يحفظها لي)،،، يعني الموافقة على المعرس يسبقها بحث و سؤال مكثف ^^!!! و الزواج مسؤوليه مب هينة يعني الموافقة لازم تكون في محلها!!!
--------------------------------

ما أخفي عليكن خواتي من فترة كنت أحاتي مسألة أني مب معرسه إلى الآن (بدخل 28 سنة، 2014)،،، و هذا كان بعد الباكالريوس!!! بعد التخرج اشتغلت في جامعتي تطوع!!!

و في هاالفترة قدمت لعدة وظائف!!! الحمدلله توظفت--كنت بنخطب لكن الناس يوم عرفو أني بشتغل غيرو رايهم_مدينين ما عندهم حريم يشتغلن!!! يا خواتي كنت من أسمع عن خبر حد بيخطبني مباشرة أستخير!!! كنوع من التوكل على الله و عجزي من معرفة الخير لي!!!

حاولت أشغل نفسي بالدوام و أكمل دراسات عليا،،، يعني كنت شاغله نفسي 24 ساعة لأني شباب و عندي طاقة أريد أصرفها في الخير،،، و لأني متمسكه بفكرة ضرورة الزواج و تكوين الأسرة و الإستقرار،،، لكن الله ما كتب لي هذا الأمر!!! 

و قربت أتخرج من الماجستير و رديت أحاتي الفضاوة و التفكير في الزواج،،، الحمدلله تخرجت و لا ياني نصيبي!!! خلال الماجستير انخطبت/ناس فكروا يخطبوني أكثر من مرة!!! لكن كل حد فيه عله خليجي/أهله شايفيين نفسهم/مشكلة الرضاعة/ريال عنده سوابق!!! يعني تعرضت لخطب أشكال و ألوان!!!

بيني و بينكم يا خواتي أدركت تماما أنه تأخري في الزواج خيره لي و الحمدلله راضية 100%!!! و ما بنتظر أركب قيطار الزواج!!! و ما بشيب شعر راسي عسب التفكير الزايد بهاالمحطة،،، الله أعلم إذا بكون فيها أو لا!!! و الله أعلم إذا هي خير لي أو لا!!! أنا مجرد /عبد/ أمرني الله أني أعبده و أشكره حتى يتوفاني و يحاسبني على ما فعلت في دنيتي و حياتي!!! يعني رزقي عليه،،، سواء علم/عمل/زواج/مال/بنين و بنات...إلخ!!!

أهم شيء نتقرب من الله سبحانه و تعالى،،، و نشغل أنفسنا بما يرضيه (هوايات، رياضة، صلة أرحام، بر بالوالدين،...)!!! و نهتم بما نملكه،،، ما لا نفقده!!! 

و عيشن حياتكن يا حلوات بكل تفاصيلها!!! :-)

و السموحة

----------


## بنت زاايد

> عيل انا عمري 34 محبطه جدا ، نفسيتي تكون زفت واتم أصيح بغرفتي محد يدري عني يوم اتي اختي اللي اصغر عني بعشر سنين تزورنا ، أكرهها كره مش طبيعي لدرجه اتمنى انها تموت وافتك منها ، مرات ايلس وافكر ليش الله رزقها كل شي حلو بالدنيا رغم انها ما تصلي الفجر ولا تقرى قرآن شراتي وصدقاتها لا تقارن بصدقاتي ... وانا الله ما رزقني زوج ، ليش ؟ ادري انه هذا كله خير لي ، بس لين متى ؟ يمكن امرض بمرض خطير وعقبها محد يباني ، يمكن اسوي حادث واتشوه وعقبها محد يباني . في وايد شباب صبرو ويوم زواجهم الريال يسوي حادث ويتوفى ، انزين ليش ؟ انا حاسه بهالشي ، مابقى بالعمر شي يا المرض يا الموت ، والله محد يبا بكر فوق 32 سنه ... كلهم يبون صغار شو ذمبنا ؟


امووونه هالكلام مب زين اختي...

مب زين نقنط من رحمة الله ...
رب العالمين لو راواج علم الغيب وجفتيه كنتي اخترتي الطريق لي الحين هو كاتبه لج لانه هو طريق الخير لج...

مايجوز نتصدق نقرا قران ونصلي عشان يرزقنا ربنا الزوج او العياااال

نحن نسوي هالشي نحقق الايه(وماخلقت الجن والانس الا ليعبدون) نحن خلقنا لنعبد رب العالمين 
نسوي هالعبادات حتى ماتحترق اجسادنا في نار جهنم لي ماراح نتحملها قوة حرارتها طمعنا في جنات النعيم
صح واحد يجوووف لي حواليه يمين ويساااااار ولي اصغر ولي اكبر بس واحد يصبررر مابعد الصبر الا الفرج
مايجوز نعبد الله على حرف كما قال في القران ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف فان اصابه خير اطمان به وان اصابته فتنه انقلب على وجهه خسر الدنيا والاخرة ذلك هو الخسران المبين....اقراي تفسيرها في قوقل

مب زين نتمنن على رب العالمين بعبادتنا رب العالمين غني عني وعنج وعن البشر اجمععععععع..
اشغلي نفسج بالعبادات والطاعات حتى مايضيع وقتج وعمرج وانتي هدفج فقط الزوج

الزوج فقط نص الدين نصص وليس كل الدين...

والله ماقدرناك حق قدرك ياااااارب وماعبدناك حق عبادتك مقصررررين بك... احبك ربي 
انت ارحم بنا من امنا وابيناااا

انا عمري من عمرج بضبط غير متزوجة...
ياااااارب ايسر لي ولج لجميييييع البنات فالعالم الزوج الصالح التقي النقي ياااااااارب

----------


## حبى راك

أمين يارب العالمين يرزقنا ويرزقكم بزوج الصالح يارب

----------


## حبى راك

لاتنسوني من الدعاء

----------


## بنت زاايد

ربي ايسررر ياااااارب للكل ويسعد الجميععع يااااارب بالزوج الصالح الطيب النقي

----------


## future dreams

بنات تعرفووووون نحن نحتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج شي ضرورووووووووووي ..
نحتاج دورة تدريبيـه واستشااااريه تكون ثقه تنصحنا ...
لين متى بنتم نكتم الي في خاطرنا ...وندور حول نفسنا ....ساعااات نتجاهل وسااااعااات نرجع نفكر ...
.
امس رحت بيت حد من قرايبي واغلب البنات من عمري واكبر واصغر معرسااااات والي بكرشتها والي بعيااالها ...وسوالفهم كله عن الحمل والعيال والبيت ..وانا مب ناقصني شي ...لكن هو النصيب ...احلم يكون لي بيت صغنون بروحي ..واطفال ..وزوج طيب فيني وفي عياله ...يعني امووووت يوم اشوف ابو مع عياله عند اللعاب احس قلبي بيطلع من مكانه ...واتمنى هل الشي ...بيت ..زوج ..استقرار ..عيال ...واعرف انه مسؤوليه ومشاكل بس هذي الحياة لازم يوم حلو ويوم مر ...
اصبر نفسي ...وادعي ...وهذا الي نقدر عليه ...وربي عالم بالنوايا ....

----------


## عاشقة السعادة

يا بنات وانا وياكم اللهم ارزقنا بالازواج الصالحين ونكون معرسات يارب العالمين عن قريب العاجل ولا تفكرون وايد ولا تقارنون اعماركم باي حد مهما كان السبب الله كريم

----------


## ماسه حساسه

> بنات عندي سؤال
> انتن. كنتن تنخطبن ورفضو المعرس لانه مب مناسب؟ والا مانخطبتن ابد؟
> واذا ياج معرس لو شو ماكان بتوافقن عليه يعني اول واحد؟


انا ما انخطبت ولا مرة وتبين الصراحة ماعرف شي عن هالسوالف يعني ماعندي ثقافة
ومن خلصت الجامعة لما كنت 23 كان فيني شوق غريب لموضوع الزواج 
لكن محد يفتح هالسيرة في بيتنا وكأنه عيب او شي واكتئبت وايد وايد 
ربيعاتي كلهم عرسوا وانا احس فيني شي غلط بس قبل سنة خف هالاحساس وحاولت أهون من نفسي شوي 
حاولت ازرع في نفسي الثقة بداخلي مهما صار لان نفسيتي تعبت وايد

احس كل مشكلة لها سبب وأكيد كل وحدة تعاني من سبب ياخرها.. 
يمكن من نفسها او من كثر ماتخاف من الموضوع، او قلة الخبرة والتعارف
ترا كل شي له سلبيات حتى الزواج في الي مستانسين والي تعبانين
بس خلنا نفكر بإيجابية ..

----------


## future dreams

بنات الحلو الوحدة تكون موكله امرها لله وتسعى .. 
دخلت اليوم عشان اقولكم انه بعد البحث عرفت انه اقوى سلاح هو الدعاء .. 
كل ما احس بضيق او اتذكر موضوع العرس ادخل اليوتيوب ادور محاضرات واسمع حق عمرو خالد وفضل الدعاء والله يابنات انه نفسيتي تتغير واقبل ع الدعاء اكثر واتفائل وبديت اعالج نفسي بالرقيه والبقرة مب عشان شي بس للتحصين وانا اشوف احلام مزعجه وكثرة في رمضان وايد تعبت صابني قلق وخوف من النوم .. مع اني مصليه مسميه بس اكتشفت انه فيني شي ومن اسبوع اقرا البقرة والرقيه قبل النوم والدعاء ... 
اشجعكم تحصنون نفسكم بالقرآن والرقيه بنية الشفاء يمكن في اشيا خفيه مثل مس / عين / حسد او سحر وانتو مب حاسين بعماركم ... 
الله يوفقني وياكم ويبشرنا الله بعد الصبر بأزواج صالحين ..

----------


## فتاه صابره

ربي يرزقكن الازواج الصالحين^_^

----------


## أميرة الحلوه

الله يرزقنا الازواج الصالحين ياربي

----------


## future dreams

بنات انا قلت قبل مره اني احصن نفسي وارقي عمري مب نيه الزواج بس نيه الشفاء اذا فيه شي .. 
صارلي تقريبا 15 يوم اقرا وانقطعت بسبب الدورة .. بنات والله اني يوميا احلام ملخبطه يعني ساعات اشوف ايدي كلها مشمخه وايد احلام غريبه وعجيبه مالها تفسير ويوم اشوف رؤيا زينه تخص ناس تتحقق بسرعه .... حطيت في بالي اكمل ابا اشوف وين بوصل الشيطان يوسوس لي لانه بس مع القراءه زادة الاحلام هذي ويوم الدورة كنت مااشوف شي عادي واذا نمت في بيت مب بيتنا بعد عادي .. ادعو لي اذا فيني شي الله يكشفه ويشفيني ويبعد الشيطان عني وقت النوم

----------


## فارسيه

حمدلله على كل حال

----------


## حبوبه 222

وانا عمري 33 سنة الحمدلله ناجحه في عملي
وساترة نفسي واحب اساعد الناس
ولي الله سبحانه 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## jory flower

أنا عمري 39 
مرت هالسنوات بسرعة البرق بس دايم قلقه وحزينه لكن أكيد الله منع الزواج عني لألطاف خفيه 
ربي يحسن الخاتمه هذا أهم شي

----------

